# My experience/views on black people... am I a racist?



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 17, 2020)

I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
Not because they couldn't, but just like most rural areas in the Northern states...when blacks migrated here they didn't go to small towns.
  The first black family I saw I was in junior high. There is a GM plant there, and some families out of NY and Detroit moved there when their plants closed. One of those families moved in our neighborhood. And started going to our church. As far as I knew, they had no issues here. I absolutely remember them being welcomed into the church. They had two children, one was a boy who was the same age as my middle brother. They became friends and he was at our house over the next several years 100's of times.
   Then in high school a few more familes moved here and one boy fell into my group of friends and hung out till graduation.
Then we lived in a college town (Bloomington, IN) and there are of course significantly higher number of blacks there. To this day I have never once had a problem with any of them. Worked with them, friends with several of them... been to a few weddings..etc. etc. Black people here don't act any different than anyone else. And the crime committed by them are probably no higher/lower than other races here.
     BUT... drive 45 minutes north to Indianapolis.... Whole - Other - Story. Drive 2 hours south to Louisville...same..2 and a half hours east to Cincy - same. In my book, according to 55 years of living - there are two sets of blacks in America. Inner-city blacks, and suburban blacks.
  I have known suburban blacks most of my life, and I don't feel any different with them than any other race. PERIOD. Inner city blacks? Stay the fuck away from me. I want no part of you. When my two kids went to IUPUI Medical School in Indy... I made sure every apartment they lived in - there was as few blacks as possible. That was pretty much the only stipulation I had. And it cost a lot more for them to live there, but so be it.
    My absolute attitude towards black people are no different than anyone else... give me no reason not to like you... I am fine with you. In all things. Give me a reason not to like you - bye. Just like anyone else.
  But if I am in a major city and I see you with pants hanging down to your knees, a gold grill in your mouth hanging out with like individuals I am going to be sure I am not around you. I don't trust you. And the crime rates committed by them backs up my attitude 110%.
  You don't deserve the free shit you get, you are a piece of garbage because you don't raise your children, you don't work and it is highly likely what money you have to buy those air Jordan shoes was not legal. And your girlfriends walking with you are loud as hell, rude, obnoxious and cuss like a drunken sailor. I have no respect for you. No time for you.
  And guess what? The same goes for the shitty white trash around here as well. The meth heads, the moped/scooter riding drunken losers - they are white. I have no time for them either.
   Both don't deserve what they have, let alone more from my tax dollars.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2020)

Our crime rate is lower than yours and the racist teachings you were raised with is why you think as you do. You talk about not trusting blacks but we are the ones who keep getting fucked over by whites and whites like you can't understand how blacks can't trust you. Whites have a 400 year record of criminal behavior and you post this garbage.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Our crime rate is lower than yours and the racist teachings you were raised with is why you think as you do. You talk about not trusting blacks but we are the ones who keep getting fucked over by whites and whites like you can't understand how blacks can't trust you. Whites have a 400 year record of criminal behavior and you post this garbage.


  Oh you mean the racist teaching I had while my black friends hung out at my house? 
Or the black families that began going to our church and were welcomed in with hospitality... that teaching?
Or the several blacks I have hired over the years?...that lesson?
Or the black friends I have right now? 
   Not sure what racist teachings you are referring to since you assume to know my background better than myself.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Our crime rate is lower than yours and the racist teachings you were raised with is why you think as you do. You talk about not trusting blacks but we are the ones who keep getting fucked over by whites and whites like you can't understand how blacks can't trust you. Whites have a 400 year record of criminal behavior and you post this garbage.


False.
You're a liar as well as a racist.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Our crime rate is lower than yours and the racist teachings you were raised with is why you think as you do. You talk about not trusting blacks but we are the ones who keep getting fucked over by whites and whites like you can't understand how blacks can't trust you. Whites have a 400 year record of criminal behavior and you post this garbage.
> ...


  IM2 is one of the very few people I have on ignore. Only reason I saw this post is because he quoted me. 
IM2 is a card carrying racist. Proof of that is all over this forum


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> Not because they couldn't, but just like most rural areas in the Northern states...when blacks migrated here they didn't go to small towns.
> The first black family I saw I was in junior high. There is a GM plant there, and some families out of NY and Detroit moved there when their plants closed. One of those families moved in our neighborhood. And started going to our church. As far as I knew, they had no issues here. I absolutely remember them being welcomed into the church. They had two children, one was a boy who was the same age as my middle brother. They became friends and he was at our house over the next several years 100's of times.
> Then in high school a few more familes moved here and one boy fell into my group of friends and hung out till graduation.
> ...



I don't think that I found anything inherently "_racist_" in your opinions.  At the same time *no* white person is obligated to defend their opinions simply because the masses don't like it.  You don't owe people an explanation.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Our crime rate is lower than yours and the racist teachings you were raised with is why you think as you do. You talk about not trusting blacks but we are the ones who keep getting fucked over by whites and whites like you can't understand how blacks can't trust you. Whites have a 400 year record of criminal behavior and you post this garbage.



No your crime rate is not lower; it is much higher per capita.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 17, 2020)

Oh and BTW - my first wife is Mexican, from Aguascalientes, Mexico. Great family.
Making my two children I adore half Mexican, and can actually claim to be Latino, but they don't.


----------



## night_son (Jun 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> Not because they couldn't, but just like most rural areas in the Northern states...when blacks migrated here they didn't go to small towns.
> The first black family I saw I was in junior high. There is a GM plant there, and some families out of NY and Detroit moved there when their plants closed. One of those families moved in our neighborhood. And started going to our church. As far as I knew, they had no issues here. I absolutely remember them being welcomed into the church. They had two children, one was a boy who was the same age as my middle brother. They became friends and he was at our house over the next several years 100's of times.
> Then in high school a few more familes moved here and one boy fell into my group of friends and hung out till graduation.
> ...



What you have described here, in this excellent series of anecdotes, is known as _ The American Experience_. Myself? I grew up between over one thousand acres of forested land in Northern Maryland and a town of less than two thousand souls in Southern Pennsylvania. Out there in the forested valleys, on my grandfather's remote property, I encountered few black folks. However, my great grandmother, a Native American, knew a black family who came around the property (she lived with her son, my grandfather) on a regular basis. Whenever they would arrive, most often on a Sunday afternoon, she would loudly exclaim, "the darkies are here!" There was of course nothing racist about that statement, as she would then proceed to invite them in to share Sunday dinner before the black father would help my grandfather with whatever tasks needed doing on his land, depending on the time of year. 

There we no black folk living in the small Pennsylvania town I also grew up in. At least, not until the late 80's and my high school years. There were, however, both a Cambodian family (a huge one) and a couple of Iranian immigrant families. They blended right in. 

In short, my experience is very similar to the OP's. I have served with black folks in the Army, the Reserves and the ARNG for nearly thirty years. Guess what? They're just like people of any other ethnicity or culture. Big surprise, right? Some black folk are easy to get along with; with others you have to work for it, for a good relationship or friendship and with others still, there are assholes among them who aren't worth the time. Same as with white folk, Asians, and everyone else. 

All of that being said, the urban black youth of a certain disposition who does not escape and never will that culture of inner-city violence is to be approached cautiously or avoided outright. Again, there's nothing racist about the preceding statement. Bad culture is bad culture no matter what "race" participates in or perpetuates it. 

Bottom line, and it should go without saying, all people are individuals, unique universes unto themselves. Get to know some of them and sometimes, just sometimes this mystical, "magical" trick happens called friendship.


----------



## MizMolly (Jun 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Our crime rate is lower than yours and the racist teachings you were raised with is why you think as you do. You talk about not trusting blacks but we are the ones who keep getting fucked over by whites and whites like you can't understand how blacks can't trust you. Whites have a 400 year record of criminal behavior and you post this garbage.


You keep mentioning the 400 year record, which is bullshit because not all whites are or were criminals.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> Not because they couldn't, but just like most rural areas in the Northern states...when blacks migrated here they didn't go to small towns.
> The first black family I saw I was in junior high. There is a GM plant there, and some families out of NY and Detroit moved there when their plants closed. One of those families moved in our neighborhood. And started going to our church. As far as I knew, they had no issues here. I absolutely remember them being welcomed into the church. They had two children, one was a boy who was the same age as my middle brother. They became friends and he was at our house over the next several years 100's of times.
> Then in high school a few more familes moved here and one boy fell into my group of friends and hung out till graduation.
> ...




If you have to ask if you're a racist you most definitely are.


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra (Jun 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> Not because they couldn't, but just like most rural areas in the Northern states...when blacks migrated here they didn't go to small towns.
> The first black family I saw I was in junior high. There is a GM plant there, and some families out of NY and Detroit moved there when their plants closed. One of those families moved in our neighborhood. And started going to our church. As far as I knew, they had no issues here. I absolutely remember them being welcomed into the church. They had two children, one was a boy who was the same age as my middle brother. They became friends and he was at our house over the next several years 100's of times.
> Then in high school a few more familes moved here and one boy fell into my group of friends and hung out till graduation.
> ...


You say your a racist??? shock/horror!
Then go on to explain your not, - but hate people with problems - 'down and outs!'


----------



## 007 (Jun 17, 2020)

There's only ONE group that can help blacks fix their problems, and that's THEMSELVES. No amount rioting, or looting, or burning down businesses, or getting rid of the cops, or hating whitey is going to FIX, ANYTHING, for blacks. To the contrary, it will only make things worse.

They need to start upholding successful blacks as their role models instead of trashing them as Uncle Toms and sell outs. They need to stop worshiping the thug culture, the gangs, the rappers, and every other low life piece of shit as something to aspire to.

Can you imagine what blacks MIGHT accomplish if they put as much effort into LEARNING and trying to make things BETTER as they did RIOTING, LOOTING, BURNING, HATING, RACE PIMPING and TEARING DOWN?

It's not up to white people to fix blacks problems. It's not up to any race. Only BLACKS can fix blacks problems.


----------



## 007 (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> ...


Do you realize just how absolutely MORONIC and HOLLOW hearing one of you RACE PIMPS call someone racist is now? No, you don't. You're too STUPID. You're too full of HATE and you think calling someone a RAAAYYYYYYCCIIIISSST still has some sort of impact.

Well I got news for ya skippy, NO ONE GIVES A FUCK WHO YOU CALL RACIST ANYMORE. You and your kind have WORN THAT WORD OUT by untold multiple factors. Now you just sound STUPID.

I like WHITE BREAD and WHITE MILK... so... I'M A RACIST...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 17, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> ...


Eh?  I said i was a racist?  So yeah... go ahead and quote that will you?
My OP was an easy to understand post that surely shows I am NOT a racist. Equal opportunity for good thoughts and bad for any race


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 17, 2020)

Gotta found humor in our resident race pimps here.
I knew they wouldn't like my post. Because there is little argue with. And it doesn't tow the self hating liberal BS that just wants to hide and excuse bad behavior and culture


----------



## night_son (Jun 17, 2020)

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> ...



There's a racist in this thread, for sure. Find a mirror, find the racist.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

night_son said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> ...


My family is very mixed, all different colors. I am generally regarded as the mean old bastard of the group, and once when one of my cousins was getting concerned about the behavior of his teenager, he called me over at a cookout and gave me a scenario, and asked what I would do, all in front of his son. I gave an honest response and frankly scared the shit out of the young man.
I understand he was trying to show the boy something, but I'm not sure how I feel about being portrayed as some peckerwood boogeyman.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Now youre being a drama queen. He asked a question I gave him an answer. Youre a racist. If you dont like that then too bad. Not much you can do about it.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jun 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Our crime rate is lower than yours and the racist teachings you were raised with is why you think as you do. You talk about not trusting blacks but we are the ones who keep getting fucked over by whites and whites like you can't understand how blacks can't trust you. Whites have a 400 year record of criminal behavior and you post this garbage.


When the neighborhood I lived in started to change, then changed the crime rate increased from when it started. Robberies, Assaults, Murders, the usual from most every other neighborhood that changed. The white teenagers kept some of the black teenagers at bay for a while. That kept older people a bit safer. Then as most families moved away the crime increased.  my parents stayed for at least a decade. And the black kids eyeing her and up making nasty comments increased. Until waiting for a bus to go to work she was attacked for her purse. She didn't get hurt. But they put the home up for sale. Like many people having to get a new mortgage at an older age.  The person that got the house of course had a special loan for minorities under Fair Housing. My Father at the time even helped with any issues with the house. 5 years later there was a murder in the same house that I grew up in. Murders are more common there today and it is considered a Black working class area. I guess it is what each of us are willing to put up with. That is unacceptable. And there are many working class men and women there who should stop this. But they don't.


----------



## TheParser (Jun 17, 2020)

With all due respect, I do not think that people should criticize people of the ethnicity under discussion.

I think that people should understand that they have a unique history in our country: slavery, de facto and de jure segregation until the 1960s. Certain cultural aspects have been passed down through their families. 

I am not a bleeding heart. I am 83 years old and have had many unpleasant experiences, mostly with their youth. So I am under no illusions.  But I think that we should be as respectful to them as possible and at the same time do the best that we can under the circumstances. I believe, for example, that we should support the police (so long as they act in a humane manner), and we should avoid movements such as BLM. I personally am  so disappointed that so many Caucasian youths have participated in those marches. I have no doubt that as they age and have more real-life experiences, they will come to rue the day that they gave support to BLM.

We are like the survivors in a lifeboat. We have to get along with one another as best as we can.  There is no alternative.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


He asked a _rhetorical_ question and your own racism wouldn't let you let it it pass, you _had _to call him a name, even though there is no evidence here that he is a racist.
There is a lot of evidence on this board that you are, though, and it's all your own doing.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


He should have said he was asking a rhetorical question.  Its not my job to help him write his OP.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 17, 2020)

Kind of sort of related.... why do black people call themselves African Americans? Out of ignorance of their heritage?
 Black people's did not originate from Africa. Most were moved there as a result of early slave trades. Right?
Is it not true that black groups were primarily believed for come from Eastern/Southern Asia?
Why would you want to claim your heritage from an area that your ancestors were planted, rather than where they originated? 
Am I not right?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If you can't keep your racism and hatred under control, you should think about limiting your interactions with other people, at least until you're fit to be around others.
The rest of us don't deserve to have to put up with folks that can't act right.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Kind of sort of related.... why do black people call themselves African Americans? Out of ignorance of their heritage?
> Black people's did not originate from Africa. Most were moved there as a result of early slave trades. Right?
> Is it not true that black groups were primarily believed for come from Eastern/Southern Asia?
> Why would you want to claim your heritage from an area that your ancestors were planted, rather than where they originated?
> Am I not right?


*" Black people's did not originate from Africa. Most were moved there as a result of early slave trades. Right? "*

Do you know what originate means?  You didnt originate here in north america. You originated from the caves of europe.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


I didnt ask you what you deserve. I will determine that. If you dont like it avoid reading my comments. I heard there was an ignore button you can utilize.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Kind of sort of related.... why do black people call themselves African Americans? Out of ignorance of their heritage?
> Black people's did not originate from Africa. Most were moved there as a result of early slave trades. Right?
> Is it not true that black groups were primarily believed for come from Eastern/Southern Asia?
> Why would you want to claim your heritage from an area that your ancestors were planted, rather than where they originated?
> Am I not right?


*" Is it not true that black groups were primarily believed for come from Eastern/Southern Asia? "*

All Black people originated in Africa. That includes the Black people in eastern and southern Asia.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of sort of related.... why do black people call themselves African Americans? Out of ignorance of their heritage?
> ...


For some reason we keep sticking to this history lesson from the middle ages on. It happened. To remember it, is okay. To dwell on it is not. Guilting a nation to second tier status is not going to fix any issues you want corrected in your beliefs. It may even things out a bit to your liking if we are all impoverished. Which would also fix a lot of things many people of all backgrounds have with other people of all backgrounds in being messed with. Right now, you have the golden chance of opportunity to do just that. But you have to do more. A lot more. We have a pandemic and social unrest both at the same time. If you could lower the economy then that would be the perfect storm. Collapse housing and collapse pensions. That will even and heal a lot of bruises. A lot of broken bones. A lot of misery that individuals and groups or part of fiefdoms like police/corrections/judicial did to other individuals. Anyone alive today that has faced that has lived it. And you do not have to be a black person to have experienced it. In fact black people have shelled it out also.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And there is a keyboard you don't have to type racist bullshit with, too.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of sort of related.... why do black people call themselves African Americans? Out of ignorance of their heritage?
> ...


  You can't just say that, you are going to need to provide detail.
In extremely early writings going back to 3000bc, there are chronicles of "darker than dusk sand" people described having bushy hair in Egypt.
All races can claim Africa as origins of their race...since we all began there. Homo erectus is the seed for all of us.
So in that sense - we are all "African Americans" if we want to be silly


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


The difference is that I am not whining about what someone is typing. If you perceive what I am typing as racist thats really none of my business. You would have more credibility if you felt the same way about the inbred racists that are on this very thread. So basically...go suck a dick.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


You do realize that Egypt is in Africa right? I know all the white boy fables would have you believe that not to be true but a quick peruse of a map will enlighten you.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


  They were spoke of as people who moved there, not from there....that is what I meant.
As well as ancient Chinese writings of dark colored people throughout Asia.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Sure you are, you are running around calling people names and deflecting from the topic. I've only been here a few weeks and I already know that if you're posting, then you're whining about how everyone is racist..... (smh)

The fact is, _you _are the most racist poster I've seen here so far, although you sure ain't alone in it.

Basically.... go eat a whole bag fulla dicks.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


  There is truth in that. I generally stopped replying to him some time ago.... conversations generally described as ... "white people are racist".... "opposing post"..... "you are racist!!!"
  Not much to gain from that


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Calling someone a racist isnt whining. Its just putting them in their correct category. You cant link to single comment I have ever made where I am whining about someone being racist. So basically....well I cant say that.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 17, 2020)

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



An angry one, at that.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Well the thing is that if you get triggered because I point out racism then you need to gain some maturity. If you want to have a discussion then do that. Dont get upset because something is pointed out.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Sure boy, whatever you say.....


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


"_Dont get upset because something is pointed out."_

Says the guy who tells me to suck a dick when I pointed out what a racist he is, lol.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


You mean these Black people from Asia?







Yes even they came from Africa


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I told you to go suck a dick as a joke. I didnt mean for you to take it literally.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Well you made the claim. Back it up.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Where are you from?

Because you get knocked the fuck out, at a minimum, for saying shit like that where I come from. Shit, if you got knifed for it nobody would even raise an eyebrow.

So that makes me curious about where you're from........ because the culture there is clearly different from what I'm used to.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What are you whining about now?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> Not because they couldn't, but just like most rural areas in the Northern states...when blacks migrated here they didn't go to small towns.
> The first black family I saw I was in junior high. There is a GM plant there, and some families out of NY and Detroit moved there when their plants closed. One of those families moved in our neighborhood. And started going to our church. As far as I knew, they had no issues here. I absolutely remember them being welcomed into the church. They had two children, one was a boy who was the same age as my middle brother. They became friends and he was at our house over the next several years 100's of times.
> Then in high school a few more familes moved here and one boy fell into my group of friends and hung out till graduation.
> ...


Racist.

I kid


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Assfaceias is from Oakland where the men are men and the women are too.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


So now telling you to back up your claim is whining?  No wonder you think I'm whining.


----------



## esalla (Jun 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> Not because they couldn't, but just like most rural areas in the Northern states...when blacks migrated here they didn't go to small towns.
> The first black family I saw I was in junior high. There is a GM plant there, and some families out of NY and Detroit moved there when their plants closed. One of those families moved in our neighborhood. And started going to our church. As far as I knew, they had no issues here. I absolutely remember them being welcomed into the church. They had two children, one was a boy who was the same age as my middle brother. They became friends and he was at our house over the next several years 100's of times.
> Then in high school a few more familes moved here and one boy fell into my group of friends and hung out till graduation.
> ...


Yes you are racist if you see black people instead of just people...........................


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


I'm from Oakland CA. 

No I wouldnt. I gurantee you that.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Wait, aren't you the one claiming that your constant whining isn't really whining?
Once again you have shit backwards; you are the whiner, and you are the racist.... do you get that yet?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Well, confidence is a good thing but don't let it get you killed okay?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Dude... we ALL come from Africa. Every race came from Africa.
Homo erectus evolved into Home Sapien and Homo Neanderthal... of which they traveled all over the eastern world and evolved into races. Including black races.
My point precisely. Why say African Americans when absolutely NO doubt people in your race, past the "post homo sapien" orgin to Asia not Africa
I can say I am African American with the same validity as you if you want to go back that far


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Kind of sort of related.... why do black people call themselves African Americans? Out of ignorance of their heritage?
> Black people's did not originate from Africa. Most were moved there as a result of early slave trades. Right?
> Is it not true that black groups were primarily believed for come from Eastern/Southern Asia?
> Why would you want to claim your heritage from an area that your ancestors were planted, rather than where they originated?
> Am I not right?


When I hear the term "African-American" the first thing that comes to mind are guys like Peter Grant and Kim Du Toit.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> Not because they couldn't, but just like most rural areas in the Northern states...when blacks migrated here they didn't go to small towns.
> The first black family I saw I was in junior high. There is a GM plant there, and some families out of NY and Detroit moved there when their plants closed. One of those families moved in our neighborhood. And started going to our church. As far as I knew, they had no issues here. I absolutely remember them being welcomed into the church. They had two children, one was a boy who was the same age as my middle brother. They became friends and he was at our house over the next several years 100's of times.
> Then in high school a few more familes moved here and one boy fell into my group of friends and hung out till graduation.
> ...


I think you've figured it out it's predominantly about socioeconomic class and culture.
The prevalent theme is that if we, as a society, fail to provide MENTORSHIP training
to empower people (of ANY color or culture) in OWNERSHIP of property and businesses,
and sustainable management of RELATIONSHIPS and community-based economic and social support,
then we can only expect the problems of poverty to keep people
from becoming independent and contributing to their maximum potential.

As you state above that you see the same issues affecting White as Black families,
the spiritual and social poverty oppresses and affects us all.

The same solutions also help any community to become self-sufficient and healthy:
* education and counseling to manage healthy social relations, economic and technical development
* microlending and business training to break the cycle of poverty and build access to credit and investment resources
* knowledge and access to legal defense and govt representation for equal democratic participation and empowerment

When I see nonprofits that provide training in these areas,
that's where I see the future of our communities and government heading
in order to be sustainable and secure democratic representation to protect everyone's interests
REGARDLESS of social or political status, instead of exploiting people by class

Examples of nonprofit models that are more cost effective to replicate,
(instead of bankrupting and abusing taxpayers to keep people depending on govt welfare or charity handouts)
www.grameenfoundation.org
www.paceuniversal.com
www.ppcwebsite.org

General ideas for converting districts into self governing campus towns:
www.campusplan.org
www.ethics-commission.net
www.earnedamnesty.org


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You do find a racist in every post that isn't about multiculturalism and left wing talking points.  You need to come to grips with what you are:  You are a racist.

Like it or not, there are differences that are beyond skin deep when we discuss race.  There are differences in histories, experiences, and expectations.  Our cultures are not the same.  There is an element in the black community that blames their failures on whites.  Over 97 percent of the Americans living during the slavery era never owned a slave, yet blacks want all whites to be held accountable for what the rich do.  Ironically, that old money from slave days is the same money being used by the super rich to control blacks and keep them in a divisive war with the whites.  

Some blacks wail and cry about segregation, but if a city council (the Atlanta City Council used to be one) is all black, those black racists are cool with it.  They are okay with black colleges like Morehouse.  They have Bounce tv that caters to blacks and its motto is _"Television done our way."  _They have Black History Month, Black Music Month; there are scores of magazines that have catered to the black community: Jet, Black Stars, Ebony, etc., etc. They have every advantage in the world.  We have a police shooting in Atlanta and it's a predominantly black city council (more than 2 blacks to every 1 city councilman) backed by a black Mayor, but it's the white peoples fault that the training of police ends in shootings by the police and rights being trampled on.  WTH?  There is NO accountability on the part of the black leadership.  

For blacks to scream racism in America is a freaking joke... a sick joke, but a joke nonetheless.  Flame away.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


I cant be a racist. I'm Black but its ok of you think I am. What you think is really none of my business.

I agree our history and culture are not the same. I come from a history that created civilization and has a culture of knowledge and teaching. You come from a history of having to be taught civilization on two different occasions and a culture of violence, genocide and stealing.

I'm not screaming anything. I'm just saying there is racism. Its not up for debate or something you need to get emotional over. It is what it is. If you want to deny it thats fine but I am going to correct you.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The Progressive Socialist wing of the globalists have convinced many people of that. But those in the know, know the truth. Experience is a truism for us all.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Yes and No.

The issue with political disparity is more recently tied to
the lack of African Descendants in equal property ownership or representation in Govt
due to 
* humans being treated as property under the law as late as 1863-1865
* not being recognized as citizens until 1868 with the 14th Amendment
* thus being over 150 years behind in the process of economic development due to this lack of ownership
* and carrying spiritual generations of injury from genocidal erasure of geneaology, and systemic rape for forced breeding of Black slaves
(where this level of damage in the spiritual lineage causes repercussions for 5 generations to resolve and heal the wounds carried in the spirit)
* additional acts of deprivation of rights and protections, including lynching, bullying, systemic discrimination by lack of adequate legal defense and accountability in the courts, and other physical, personal and psychological attacks and subjugation by class

Where ALL people of lower socioeconomic standing are affected:
* economic oppression by lack of equal defense and representation in govt, especially courts
 and criminal justice system, and the two-party system exploiting the disadvantaged to PROFIT off these problems
* which then bleeds into the media to exploit people further by dividing and oppressing people by groups 
instead of uniting and investing our resources into SOLUTIONS to these problems 
(not paying more politicians to run for office and run up more debts at taxpayer expense that don't solve the REAL issues)


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Our crime rate is lower than yours and the racist teachings you were raised with is why you think as you do. You talk about not trusting blacks but we are the ones who keep getting fucked over by whites and whites like you can't understand how blacks can't trust you. Whites have a 400 year record of criminal behavior and you post this garbage.


Fuck off, assface.
You know you wanna beat a white girl just like that because she's racist.
I tell you this:

A motherfucker like that in my neighborhood, would not make it through the night and bullsharks would be pooping him by the next morning.
This is your kind.

Blacks and whites where I'm from are not like that.

The old committee took care of business..mostly pieces of shit like that.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yep...... there it is.



(SMH)


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> Not because they couldn't, but just like most rural areas in the Northern states...when blacks migrated here they didn't go to small towns.
> The first black family I saw I was in junior high. There is a GM plant there, and some families out of NY and Detroit moved there when their plants closed. One of those families moved in our neighborhood. And started going to our church. As far as I knew, they had no issues here. I absolutely remember them being welcomed into the church. They had two children, one was a boy who was the same age as my middle brother. They became friends and he was at our house over the next several years 100's of times.
> Then in high school a few more familes moved here and one boy fell into my group of friends and hung out till graduation.
> ...


Dude! I'm from Florida. We have blacks here and will! There's decent people and pieces of shit. That's how it goes.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 17, 2020)

Take people as individuals as you find them. Black, white, urban, suburban, whatever.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> *I cant be a racist. I'm Black but its ok of you think I am.* What you think is really none of my business.
> 
> I agree our history and culture are not the same. I come from a history that created civilization and has a culture of knowledge and teaching. You come from a history of having to be taught civilization on two different occasions and a culture of violence, genocide and stealing.
> 
> I'm not screaming anything. I'm just saying there is racism. Its not up for debate or something you need to get emotional over. It is what it is. If you want to deny it thats fine but I am going to correct you.


You're a racist turd, asslips. A detriment to society. You provide nothing useful.
You're a black racist that would last 6 minutes or less around here.
You think these ol' boy blacks around here don't know what's up? I'm here to tell ya they do, and you ain't it, bitch.
Come on down to the black barber shop 'round heanh. We're all on the same page here, you ain't witchur bullshit.
I'll go just to watch you have a bad time.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > *I cant be a racist. I'm Black but its ok of you think I am.* What you think is really none of my business.
> ...


Useful is subjective. If youre willfully ignorant like you are then nothing is useful.


----------



## night_son (Jun 17, 2020)

TheParser said:


> With all due respect, I do not think that people should criticize people of the ethnicity under discussion.
> 
> I think that people should understand that they have a unique history in our country: slavery, de facto and de jure segregation until the 1960s. Certain cultural aspects have been passed down through their families.
> 
> ...



Walking on egg shells around black Americans is exactly the wrong thing to do.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Yep...remember that and you'll be just fine.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 17, 2020)

I grew up in Brooklyn in East New York.
The Black crime rate was 100+% and the bongo drums kept playing all night.
Thankfully, Nassau County's Black communities have improved vastly since Trump's Tax Cuts enabled Blacks to open their own business and hire Black employees.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


You’re kicking Assfaceias ass. Don’t you have any mercy?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Doing something that benefits people is useful. What you do is not.
Come on down to the black barber shop in my hood bitch! I dare you!
I wanna watch though, to see how that goes for you.
I can go up in there and hang out. I bet you can't!
My cracker ass don't need no fade..nomsayin'?
It's kind of a gimme.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Our crime rate is lower than yours and the racist teachings you were raised with is why you think as you do. You talk about not trusting blacks but we are the ones who keep getting fucked over by whites and whites like you can't understand how blacks can't trust you. Whites have a 400 year record of criminal behavior and you post this garbage.
> ...


Why you always stray off on a tangent? You got Alzheimers or something?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I give you plenty of information to enrich your intelligence. The very next hour you say something idiotic all over again.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 17, 2020)

*"I am black I can't be racist"*

 It doesn't get anymore willful ignorant than that.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> *"I am black I can't be racist"*
> 
> It doesn't get anymore willful ignorant than that.


Dont stop there. Prove its willful ignorance.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 17, 2020)

So in this thread, we can see that blacks are represented very poorly.
The only two (I believe?) are race pimps whose automatic response to anyone white will include raaacist.
  Surely to God there are some intelligent black people on this forum?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 17, 2020)

Just curious, did IM2 drop out?
Usually does as soon as the conversation gets above the 3rd grade reading level.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > *"I am black I can't be racist"*
> ...


  Water is wet, prove it isn't


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > *"I am black I can't be racist"*
> ...


Perhaps it's just low IQ ignorance. 

I think you're just a racist tard. Prove me wrong, "We waz Kangs".
I think blacks like you are superior to no one! Especially not black people around here because you're obviously a fucking retard!
I know that black people around here are just like me, and they know that too, but you? You're a fucking idiot.
Maybe it's a California thing.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I will after you prove your point. If you insist on my going first youre just going to embarrass yourself further.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I dont believe you have a low IQ because there is no such thing. 

I told you not to try thinking without adult supervision and a bottle of Advil.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jun 17, 2020)

I couldn't agree more with the OP.

The blacks I grew up with were the ghetto negros of Louisiana. The drug dealin' baby daddy blacks. I became a truck driver and started meeting blacks from all over the country. Most hard working, educated and polite. I find the further south you go the more "entitlement" negros you find. 

There are two different sets of blacks in America and unless you've dealt with both you can't understand why some are racist and some are not.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> So in this thread, we can see that blacks are represented very poorly.
> The only two (I believe?) are race pimps whose automatic response to anyone white will include raaacist.
> Surely to God there are some intelligent black people on this forum?


NewsVine_Mariyam is intelligent, and I can't even say my friend's name on here..for reasons. I know she's black.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Fuck off, retard. You are not qualified to judge my intelligence. Tell me what to do in one hand and shit in the other, then see which one fills up 1st. 

Your IQ is under 120.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > So in this thread, we can see that blacks are represented very poorly.
> ...


Thats the first smart thing I have ever seen you post.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Notice I didn't say you were intelligent, because you are not. Sorry. Not Sorry!
Bite me, you racist fuckface!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


LOL you sure?


----------



## OldLady (Jun 17, 2020)

night_son said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> ...





iamwhatiseem said:


> I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> Not because they couldn't, but just like most rural areas in the Northern states...when blacks migrated here they didn't go to small towns.
> The first black family I saw I was in junior high. There is a GM plant there, and some families out of NY and Detroit moved there when their plants closed. One of those families moved in our neighborhood. And started going to our church. As far as I knew, they had no issues here. I absolutely remember them being welcomed into the church. They had two children, one was a boy who was the same age as my middle brother. They became friends and he was at our house over the next several years 100's of times.
> Then in high school a few more familes moved here and one boy fell into my group of friends and hung out till graduation.
> ...


All I can say is that I taught a lot of those inner city kids at Job Corps for four years, and what you just said makes me feel kinda bad, because most of them were decent kids.  Yeah, they wear their britches down low to show they're cool--in my day it was boys with long hair and all of us with faded blue jeans and ban the bomb pendants and love beads.  Your hiphuggers had to come down to just above the danger zone or they were old fogey pants.  You wouldn't be caught dead in them.

I met a few at that school who were serious trouble, yeah, but they were the exception, not the rule.  Ran into the same at an all white school I taught at afterward.   You should try not to paint all these inner city kids with the same broad brush.  It doesn't sound like you've got much need to interact with young inner city kids anyway, so this is an academic exercise, I'm sure.  But the way you think of them, you might miss out on meeting some good kids.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I dont need you to tell me I'm intelligent. Thats not something I have any doubts about. I'm blessed with a superior mind.

I dont want to bite you. I might catch hair lice.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Not really.... I used to get around a lot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Outstanding


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> ...you get knocked the fuck out, at a minimum, for saying shit like that where I come from. Shit, if you got knifed for it nobody would even raise an eyebrow.
> ...


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > ...you get knocked the fuck out, at a minimum, for saying shit like that where I come from. Shit, if you got knifed for it nobody would even raise an eyebrow.
> > ...


Right back at ya.....


Seriously guy, you must have been brought up really soft if the things I say trigger you this much.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You cant be racist because your are black? Thats racist in itself. 
You dumbfuck


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Show me.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Read what the definition of racism is. You know, the word you throw around like a used hooker in 1894.
You stupid fuck


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> ...Seriously guy, you must have been brought up really soft....


You really, really want to believe that saying this stupid shit will somehow make your metal problems seem normal. You fail again.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > ...Seriously guy, you must have been brought up really soft....
> ...


Like I said, soft.

You don't seem to  realize this, but this is normal behavior for men in most of the world. You are the one who is having problems with the world the way it is, rather than the way you want to imagine it is.

But that's your problem, not mine.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Like I said, you’re full of shit. Pretending you’re tough doesn’t normalize your psychotic declarations about wanting to kill all police in the country, or fantasizing about shooting people in the head. The fact that you have to try so hard leads me to believe that you have never so much as said a cross word to any man (or woman, or child) in your life.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Its a system based on race you silly bastard.  Now whats your point?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


LOL, I've shot more people than you've fucked, guy.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Oh shit. The internet gladiator thats afraid to come and see me claims he shot only 1 person. He probably shot himself in the ass.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Well, I got no plans to see Oakland anytime soon, but if you ever get over to Houston, let me know and I'll show you around. Be advised you won't be able to act like this in person though, that nonsense isn't tolerated.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2020)

IM2 has things to do. I find this thread to be stupid. You want us to start posting about our experiences with whites and why we can't trust them? If we do that the crying begins about how we shouldn't paint or not all whites. You are here crying about how blacks treated you like whites have never been racist, have never denied blacks opportunity, and never built or maintained a system based on white preference and supremacy. The OP is an exercise in infantile thinking.  

What ye sows ye shall also reap.. Whites made their own bed. There are consequences to continuing white racism. Stop whining, because you talk about false crime rates, we can cite legal cases, public policy and 400 years of white criminal actions against us as reason why we don't trust whites.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


He'll be able to act that way because blacks in Houston don't take your shit.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


*"Well, I got no plans to see Oakland anytime soon,"*

No one was ever expecting you to come to Oakland. You know better. So the next time you want to talk some shit that you are afraid to back up just remember this moment.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I wonder what he thinks is going to stop me from being me in Houston? I been all around the world and aint never changed.  I've even been to Houston. Same ole shit as any other place.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Half my family is black and they would happily kick the shit out of him for that trashy behavior.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Wait so thats why you thought you was about it? Just because someones family is half Black aint gone save they ass against me.  Matter of fact I bet once they see your posts they'll break a foot off in your narrow ass.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


He's never been to the black community in Houston. These racists mumble about what black people think and have never had a real serious discussion with anybody black about race. Most blacks aren't going to waste time with these types because they know they'll just end up getting mad. And these retards take that to mean they don't concern themselves with racism.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Half your family would agree with him.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Remember what? A shit talker? 

Guy, about twice a week some black guy goes off on me and tries to get all big and bad with me at work, and they get their asses thrown right out the door. They call me cracker and shit the whole time, but so what? They still get the boot, in spite of all their talking. One of the other guys there is a young black guy who is from a small town, and every time this shit happens, he ends up shaking his head at their antics, and asking rhetorically;_ "Why is it always my people?" _He finds this sort of shit embarrassing, and I don't blame him.

I'm not taking a trip to see some racist troll but if you want to come here, that's fine. If you act right, I'll even feed you, that's how we do it here. If you behave like this though, you're going to wish you hadn't.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


I bet you didn't talk much when you were here, did you?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


They know all about me, they've known me for 30 years.

You're the one without a clue.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



You punk ass racists all pull the same shit. Just go on and tell me youre 6'8" and was the best college wrestler of all time benching 600 for a workout and just get it out the way.  Youre the one that was talking all that shit. Now come see me. If you dont then you just admitted to being a bitch.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I talked like normal. Why do you ask?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


A is no racist. That sorry diversion is dead. Talking about white racism is not racist, it's truth. You tell the same old white racist story complete with the compliant black who agrees with you. If that's happening to you twice a week, you are the problem.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Like I said before you soft as a fat girls booty.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> Not because they couldn't, but just like most rural areas in the Northern states...when blacks migrated here they didn't go to small towns.
> The first black family I saw I was in junior high. There is a GM plant there, and some families out of NY and Detroit moved there when their plants closed. One of those families moved in our neighborhood. And started going to our church. As far as I knew, they had no issues here. I absolutely remember them being welcomed into the church. They had two children, one was a boy who was the same age as my middle brother. They became friends and he was at our house over the next several years 100's of times.
> Then in high school a few more familes moved here and one boy fell into my group of friends and hung out till graduation.
> ...



You're not a racist 
Although the nazi  lefties have put you on the in need of a  re-education camp list

Have you checked your t shirts for anything extremely offensive like a oann logo? Or trump 2020 ?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


So you say, Rambo. Pussies like you can be anything on the internet.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I know far too many blacks from Houston. You can stop trying to lie.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'm 5'10", I'm 50 years old, and I'm rated 90% disabled by the VA, and I _still_ ain't a damn bit impressed, sonny boy.

You want to prove I ain't something, you come on down and get after it.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> ...


Lol! One racist telling his fellow racist he's not one. Lol!


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I find that difficult to believe.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


So you are going to use a gun because you can't fight.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


LIke anytime now.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Something tells me you dont really believe that.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No, he's very racist and so are you.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...




Always the same old song and dance with you keyboard badasses. “Come here and say that!” “No you come HERE and say that!”

Fucking pathetic.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Like I said, you're a racist.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


I dont have prove you weak. You proved that already by punking out.  I'm totally convinced you aint shit. Nothing is going to change my mind until you back all that talk up.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Wrong. There is nothing racist about speaking the truth about white racism. You lose the argument when you try gaslighting.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


I told you Black people cant be racist.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You sure do seem to spend a lot of time trying to convince the board that I'm not something, why is that? Why do you care *so* much? Why all the effort?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It's a two way street.  Bear that in mind.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Maybe he can show us the laws and policies blacks have implemented to deny white opportunity.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Come on Dripping Poo.  Why you so hard on me?  


Unkotare
unkotare \ woon-ko-ta-re \ , noun;

Japanese. Roughly translated as dripping poop. This word is used to describe a pornographic genre commonly known as Scat.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Fo sure.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 17, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


No, the street is one way. Delusion makes you see it as you do.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Sure you do, I bet Quanell X had you over to his place, didn't he?

LOL


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


You know he cant do that.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Your choice.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


That should be no problem.  The Bakke decision in the United States Supreme Court admitted it.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 Reality is beyond your comprehension.  If you look up the word racist in an illustrated dictionary, you will see a picture of IM2.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I gotta agree with you there; he ain't going to come here and I ain't going to Oakland over some shit talking on the internet, so this *is* pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Thats how we know you a bitch. If you even entertain the idea of using a gun instead of throwin some B's that mean you weak.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What argument?
You and he are both racists and that's it.

That's not up for debate, it's a fact.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Trust me. If I had started the shit talking I would come see you. Since you were the one that started it i invited you to test your theory so dont put us in the same category.  Dont make that mistake.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Our crime rate is lower than yours and the racist teachings you were raised with is why you think as you do. You talk about not trusting blacks but we are the ones who keep getting fucked over by whites and whites like you can't understand how blacks can't trust you. Whites have a 400 year record of criminal behavior and you post this garbage.
> ...


"I got black friends" doesnt mean anything to the black racists. You were born in sin and now you must pay.  BLACK LIVES MATTER DAMMIT!


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


I disagree and since I disagree that means youre wrong.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yeah, you did..... and that's false.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


You are entitled to remain ignorant but you arent entitled to make up alternate facts unless you can prove your case.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Unk likes fucking with people. Thats his role on the board.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


"Throwin some B's"...... translation please?

I'm pretty sure I got it from the context but just to be clear, what does that mean exactly?

BTW, you threw down a challenge which means I get to pick terms, traditionally..... I was being generous and letting you choose. 
Didn't you ever learn this?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Hell just froze over.  You and I agree on that.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Now you're going to lie? You do nothing but talk shit, and now you're going to deny it just like you deny being a racist?

Now *that* is weak.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You and IM2 are my proof.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


That's being a troll.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


I talk shit in response to racists. Show me a link where I'm just talking shit out the blue.  I'll wait.


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Yeah, I have IM2 on ignore too.  I think a lot of people do.  And the rest should.  IM2 is simply not worth reading or responding to.  He isn't even entertaining like some of the wackos.

The ignore feature is fantastic. 






For those who don't know, click on the avatar or picture of the person you wish to ignore.  A pop up will come up with 3 buttons at the bottom, the middle being ignore.  Click that.
Then reload the page.  *poof* idiots and losers disappear.

Wonderful feature.  Wouldn't be here without it.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


So get specific and show the racism. Can you do that?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And _everybody_ is a racist except you and the other black folks right?

I rest my case.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


I guess youre right.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Dont  rest so fast. Where did I say everybody was a racist?


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


You trying too hard to let IM2 know he on ignore.  Come on dog.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Okay, who here isn't a racist, then?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 17, 2020)

Take your time, I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Aint no way in hell I'm going to list all the white people that are not racists.  I'll give you a couple of examples.

Oldlady
Candycorn
Dana
Kat
Playtime
BillyBoom
Rightwinger


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 17, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Oh and BTW - my first wife is Mexican, from Aguascalientes, Mexico. Great family.
> Making my two children I adore half Mexican, and can actually claim to be Latino, but they don't.


You being married to a Mexican has nothing at all to do with any racist attitudes you have towards black people.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> ...Why do you care *so* much? Why all the effort?


Why do YOU keep talking shit ALL THE FUCKING TIME? Your tiny little dick isn't going to get any bigger just because you talk about killing people on the internet. The giant truck didn't work, the pitbull didn't work, the underage hooker didn't work, and this isn't working. Why not at least TRY being a normal human being?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


The irony here is simply astounding.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...




Ok, now we're getting somewhere. Maybe there is some aspect of this discussion that can actually be addressed via this medium?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 17, 2020)

freyasman said:


> ...
> And _everybody_ is a racist except you and the other black folks right?


Assface is NEVER going to say anything other than that. He won't travel cross country to fight you and he won't say anything other than "_everybody_ is a racist except [me] and the other black folks" so you can't expect to get anywhere via discourse. You're both only pig wrestling at this point.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


He sounds like he works as a bouncer.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 17, 2020)

I had much the same experience growing up in the suburbs of Washington DC. My neighborhood had zero Black families but a few streets over, we started seeing Black families migrating out of DC  and moving into those neighborhoods. And don't assume my neighborhood was upscale, not at all. In fact it wasn't nice enough for the upscale Black families coming from DC they wanted the larger newer homes.

So there were a few Blacks in my Junior High School who hung together and they were actually a bunch of assholes. Five of them surrounded me once at a soccer game claiming I made fun of the Black Panthers and one of them sucker punched me. He looked at the other guys and said "Hit him!" But they didn't. They threatened me, called me names of course but that was it and they left. The next day my friends wanted to jump them and beat the shit out of them but I said no. I said one guy hit me and it wasn't much so let it go. And that was that. I never had a problem in high school with the Blacks that were being bussed in from the city. OMG what a mess that was! But surprisingly there weren't any issues. I actually got to know a couple Black guys, twins actually. They were freaking geniuses. They were the smartest kids in my Pre-Calc class, smarter than me for sure. Really nice guys. I should look them up, they are probably working for NASA or some shit.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 18, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



Lol! This punk want this to be a white echo chamber where all they do is talk racist shit on blacks. Documented facts are hard for some to take.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 18, 2020)

I grew up in a majority white town in the 60's and 70's. You guys are not able to take the stories about what whites were doing then without folding up and throwing white fragility tantrums.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 18, 2020)

freyasman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


No, it's not a fact. It's your white fragility. Talking about what white people have actually done does not imply my inherent superiority based on my race.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 18, 2020)

_" White children, in the main, and whether they are rich or poor, grow up with a grasp of reality so feeble that they can very accurately be described as deluded – about themselves and about the world they live in. White people have managed to get through entire lifetimes in this euphoric state, but black people have not been so lucky: a black man who sees the world the way John Wayne, for example, sees it would not be an eccentric patriot, but a raving maniac. … People who cling to their delusions find it difficult, if not impossible, to learn anything worth learning: a people under the necessity of creating themselves must examine everything, and soak up learning the way the roots of a tree soak up water. As people still held in bondage must believe that “Ye shall know the truth, and the truth shall make ye free”._

*James Baldwin.*​


----------



## IM2 (Jun 18, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Like I care.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 18, 2020)

The crux of this thread is this:

*I grew up during the civil rights movement and blacks didn't like me so blacks are racists too. I will ignore why blacks were mad, pretend everything was fair and equal for everyone therefore I can justify my racism by telling stories as if white racism never existed.*


----------



## cnm (Jun 18, 2020)

> My experience/views on black people... am I a racist?


Why, yes. Yes you are.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 18, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Our crime rate is lower than yours and the racist teachings you were raised with is why you think as you do. You talk about not trusting blacks but we are the ones who keep getting fucked over by whites and whites like you can't understand how blacks can't trust you. Whites have a 400 year record of criminal behavior and you post this garbage.
> ...


Anyone who disagrees with the left is labeled a racist

thats the price you have to pay for independent thinking


----------



## freyasman (Jun 18, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Fair enough, I must not have seen you interact with them though, because just about every post of your's I _have_ seen, you are saying something racist as fuck to someone.

Behavior is the truth, and the truth is, you are a racist.
And hiding behind shit like _"I can't be racist, I'm black"_ is weak.

So in conclusion, racist as fuck and weak as hell...... got it now?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 18, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > ...Why do you care *so* much? Why all the effort?
> ...


Look at what you just posted; it's all about trying to diminish and tear me down; if you think I'm such nothing then why all the effort to diminish me? You are acting more like someone who feels threatened. Why? Because I am more comfortable with violence than you are and not afraid to talk about it?
Seriously, you seem to have a real problem with me because Asclepias talks about kicking my ass and you don't say shit about that, so..... what's that about?

Do you have anything of value to offer at all? Or are you nothing but a troll?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 18, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You're welcome.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 18, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I'm always up for some good conversation, go for it.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 18, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


True but that's an easy pit to fall into; behavior runs in patterns, and certain things trigger certain responses. Actually, certain things trigger various responses depending on who the people involved are.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 18, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


I work security in an ER with an adjacent behavioral health intake unit in downtown Houston; it is very much like being a bouncer. Except I can't throw everybody out and be done with them..... some I have to hold down while they are medicated, and then stay with them until it kicks in and they go to sleep, to keep them from beating their heads on the wall, or whatever. It gets exhausting working during a pandemic while riots are going on outside.
Frankly, one of the reasons I am so uncaring of whether I offend or upset someone here is because I used up all the fucks I have to give at work, trying to keep the staff safe from psycho patients and druggies, and from trying to keep the patients safe from themselves.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Doesn't bother me any, I know what we did. And yeah, we were some savage motherfuckers..... way of the world, guy.
But I know what ya'll have done as well, and what many are continuing to do.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> I grew up in a majority white town in the 60's and 70's. You guys are not able to take the stories about what whites were doing then without folding up and throwing white fragility tantrums.


It clearly upsets you to hear actual experiences of White people growing up around Black people.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 18, 2020)

iamwhatiseem
_*I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand. Not because they couldn't, but just like most rural areas in the Northern states...when blacks migrated here they didn't go to small towns*_*.*

So you're seriously saying that if black people would have migrated to the small town in southern Indiana in 1965 the white population would have been fine with that ?

iamwhatiseem
_*The first black family I saw I was in junior high. There is a GM plant there, and some families out of NY and Detroit moved there when their plants closed. One of those families moved in our neighborhood. And started going to our church. As far as I knew, they had no issues here. *_

O right. Yeah (lol) And how do you think the reaction would have been to a black family complaining about racism to whites in a 99% white town in South Indiana in 1965 ?

Exactly. They knew that wouldn't have went down well. So what ever discrimination and racism they faced they kept their mouths shut because that was a battle they would not have won.

iamwhatiseem
*I absolutely remember them being welcomed into the church.*

And they should have fkin been welcomed into your church !! It kills me the way whites act like treating black people like a normal human being deserves them a medal. You don't get credit for doing something you're supposed to do.

iamwhatiseem
*They had two children, one was a boy who was the same age as my middle brother. They became friends and he was at our house over the next several years 100's of times.*

Once again. You're asking for a cookie for doing something you're supposed to do. Your supposed to make friends at church and maybe mingle with their families after church.

iamwhatiseem
_*Then in high school a few more familes moved here and one boy fell into my group of friends and hung out till graduation.*_

Right. OK.

iamwhatiseem
*Then we lived in a college town (Bloomington, IN) and there are of course significantly higher number of blacks there. To this day I have never once had a problem with any of them. Worked with them, friends with several of them... been to a few weddings..etc. etc.*

But what would have happened if you would have problems with them ? Then you would have went right bk in to racism "these blks blah blah"

iamwhatiseem
*Black people here don't act any different than anyone else. And the crime committed by them are probably no higher/lower than other races here.*

Ok. Come on now. You've tried doing the whole "You know I've never had a problem with the negroes. I was friends with some etc"

iamwhatiseem
_*BUT... drive 45 minutes north to Indianapolis.... Whole - Other - Story. Drive 2 hours south to Louisville...same..2 and a half hours east to Cincy - same. In my book, according to 55 years of living - there are two sets of blacks in America. Inner-city blacks, and suburban blacks.*_

*I have known suburban blacks most of my life, and I don't feel any different with them than any other race. PERIOD. Inner city blacks? Stay the fuck away from me. I want no part of you. When my two kids went to IUPUI Medical School in Indy... I made sure every apartment they lived in - there was as few blacks as possible. That was pretty much the only stipulation I had. And it cost a lot more for them to live there, but so be it.*

Two questions.

Have you ever been attacked or harmed by a so called inner city black person ?
Have you ever been attacked or harmed by a white person ?

   .


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 18, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> iamwhatiseem
> _*I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand. Not because they couldn't, but just like most rural areas in the Northern states...when blacks migrated here they didn't go to small towns*_*.*
> 
> So you're seriously saying that if black people would have migrated to the small town in southern Indiana in 1965 the white population would have been fine with that ?
> ...


  Geez dude, what a pathetic way of thinking.
I would hate to walk around with the giant boulder you carry around of your shoulders.
And every single comment you made was negative, ill-assuming and the usual.
  All the hate you carry around is only harming you


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 18, 2020)

Got busy and didn't get my post finished in time...

I didn't say what was happening in 1965. That was the year I was born, obviously I knew nothing. I knew nothing in 1975, I was 10! You can believe that I say these folks got along well with others or not. They were suburban blacks. They came from large cities, but they were working at auto plants. And obviously not inner-city welfare recipients. They were not really different from us other than the color of their skin.
  Rural conservative people are.... wait for it... conservative. We tend to judge people by what they do, how they act.. not by much anything else. When those folks came here, they had families...they went to work. Did their job... stopped by a bar and had a beer.. like everyone else. So they were accepted.
  Medals, cookies??
I never asked for one. Me having black friends is due to them not being an asshole. No different than any other friend. 
What you are not used to is I don't care what color your skin is. And therefore I don't give you accolades for it either. You are not special. You are the same as me.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 18, 2020)

freyasman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...





iamwhatiseem said:


> Got busy and didn't get my post finished in time...
> 
> I didn't say what was happening in 1965. That was the year I was born, obviously I knew nothing. I knew nothing in 1975, I was 10! You can believe that I say these folks got along well with others or not. They were suburban blacks. They came from large cities, but they were working at auto plants. And obviously not inner-city welfare recipients. They were not really different from us other than the color of their skin.
> Rural conservative people are.... wait for it... conservative. We tend to judge people by what they do, how they act.. not by much anything else. When those folks came here, they had families...they went to work. Did their job... stopped by a bar and had a beer.. like everyone else. So they were accepted.
> ...


You know, most people who live in the inner city are also good, normal people. Apply "judge people by what they do, how they act.. not by much anything else" to each _individual_ and you'll see that stereotypes get harder and harder to maintain.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 18, 2020)

freyasman said:


> ... if you think I'm such nothing then why all the effort to diminish me? ...


Did it ever occur to you that I'm trying to _help_ you?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 18, 2020)

freyasman said:


> ... Why? Because I am more comfortable with violence than you are ...


You're not. You're really, really not. You are more comfortable making a fool of yourself trying to talk like a bad 80's movie. Stop playing the fool.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 18, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


When you see me say something you consider racist dont get emotional. Your first step should be to see what it is I am replying to.

Now if that doesnt matter to you then tough shit. Ignore me or pretend you didnt see the post.

So in conclusion, youre being a whiny bitch and not focusing on the real racists.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 18, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem
> ...


Its not our hate. Its your racism. Fix your shit or deal with the consequences of what that racism does to our temperaments.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 18, 2020)

cnm said:


> > My experience/views on black people... am I a racist?
> 
> 
> Why, yes. Yes you are.


  WHat a stupid video.
People don't laugh at racist jokes - know why? Because hardly anyone tells them anymore. 
And if someone did, they won;t be looked upon very well.
Racism is dying. It is still alive, but it is paralyzed the waist down and bed ridden. It is no longer the beast it once was.
  But alas, instead of looking at the death of racism, there are those that do their best to keep it going. The race pimps, the race card dealers. Magnifying and taking every example they can find that shows racism and insist it is the norm.
LOOK!!!  LOOK!!! - RAAAAACIIIST!!!!!!!!!   OMG!!!!... RAAAAACCCIIIIIISSTTT!!!

  Celebrate the dying. 
Are you contributing to it's death - or are you someone still keeping it alive?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 18, 2020)

freyasman said:


> ...
> Seriously, you seem to have a real problem with me because Asclepias talks about kicking my ass and you don't say shit about that, so..... what's that about?
> ...


I have that fool on ignore most of the time. All he does is lie and spew racist nonsense. His act grew old long ago.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 18, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> ...Fix your shit or deal with the consequences of what that racism does to our temperaments.


You're really not paying attention.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 18, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> ... our temperaments.


Temperament: " temperament broadly refers to consistent individual differences in behavior that are _biologically based and are relatively independent of learning, system of values and attitudes_ "

Don't use words you don't understand.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 18, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ... our temperaments.
> ...


What word is it that you think I didnt understand?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 18, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


  No it is quite easy to see the sterotypes as soon as you leave the "good areas".


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 18, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


  HAha.... it went right over your head. 
It is best not to proclaim that fact


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 18, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> ...So in conclusion, youre being a whiny bitch and not focusing on the real racists.


Until you accept that you are one of "the real racists," you'll never get anywhere.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 18, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Maybe you need to leave those areas a little more often and interact with real human beings on a level beyond putting up your windows and driving faster.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 18, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ...So in conclusion, youre being a whiny bitch and not focusing on the real racists.
> ...


I'm already somewhere. Black people cant be racist. Until you understand that youre lacking in education.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 18, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


So if it went over my head what is it that went over my head?  Maybe you clowns should get an education.

" _*relatively* independent of _ "

Relatively:

_viewed in comparison with something else *rather than absolutely* _


----------



## August West (Jun 18, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> Not because they couldn't, but just like most rural areas in the Northern states...when blacks migrated here they didn't go to small towns.
> The first black family I saw I was in junior high. There is a GM plant there, and some families out of NY and Detroit moved there when their plants closed. One of those families moved in our neighborhood. And started going to our church. As far as I knew, they had no issues here. I absolutely remember them being welcomed into the church. They had two children, one was a boy who was the same age as my middle brother. They became friends and he was at our house over the next several years 100's of times.
> Then in high school a few more familes moved here and one boy fell into my group of friends and hung out till graduation.
> ...


If you have any interest or curiosity as to why things are the way they are and how they got to be that way this is a good read. The author Isabel Wilkerson is a Pulitzer Prize winner.









						The Warmth of Other Suns
					

In this epic, beautifully written masterwork, Pulitzer Prize–winning author Isabel Wilkerson chronicles one of the great untold stories o...



					www.goodreads.com


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 18, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> ... Black people cant be racist. ....


_You_ remember that you said that. Every time an injustice is done to a person of any race _you_ remember that *YOU* made it happen. *YOU* are absolutely essential to the problem. I don't know why you hate black/white/hispanic/asian people so much, but you had better get your heart right before it's too late.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 18, 2020)

iamwhatiseem
*I would hate to walk around with the giant boulder you carry around of your shoulders. *

Say the person who says

iamwhatiseem
*When my two kids went to IUPUI Medical School in Indy. I made sure every apartment they lived in - there was as few blacks as possible. That was pretty much the only stipulation. And it cost a lot more for them to live there, but so be it.*

But then you also say this.

iamwhatiseem
*The same goes for the shitty white trash around here as well. The meth heads, the moped/scooter riding drunken losers - they are white. I have no time for them either. Both don't deserve what they have, let alone more from my tax dollar*

But when it came down it. The above didn't matter bcoz  (in your own words) you made sure when your kids went to uni they were living in places that were as white as possible.

You have never been attacked by a black person
You have never been evicted by a black person
You have never had a black person deny your child the college of her choice.
You never had a black person deny me a bank loan.

Every mean word, every cruel act, every bit of pain and suffering in my life has had a Caucasian face attached to it.

Tell me when I'm lying ?

So, um, why is it exactly that you're afraid of black people?

*Trust me you're kids saw more drugs, more sex and more debauchery in those uni dorms than they will ever see in any inner city you can take me to*

iamwhatiseem
*There are two sets of blacks in America. Inner-city blacks, and suburban blacks. if I am in a major city and I see you with pants hanging down to your knees, a gold grill in your mouth hanging out with like individuals I am going to be sure I am not around you. I don't trust you. And the crime rates committed by them backs up my attitude 110%.[*

And

iamwhatiseem
*You don't deserve the free shit you get, you are a piece of garbage because you don't raise your children, you don't work and it is highly likely what money you have to buy those air Jordan shoes was not legal. And your girlfriends walking with you are loud as hell, rude, obnoxious and cuss like a drunken sailor. I have no respect for you. No time for you.*

A ton of racial assumptions there but then I'm pretty sure you'll insist that you're not a white supremacist because a person like you who has never lived in the inner city is an expert on it. Right ?

Wrong.

When I think of the black inner city I think of the black mothers trying to work two jobs to support their kids, without childcare, without adequate health care, having to choose between buying them clothes for school or paying a heating bill.

I think of the black kids who persevere against all odds, going to schools to learn and finding not enough textbooks, or buildings that are crumbling, and yet they still show up every day, hoping to fill their minds with knowledge.

I think of the black elderly women in public housing who look out for everyone’s children, whether or not they are their own.

I think of the blk ministers who run day care programs, and job training programs, and whose churches are involved in rehabilitating housing for low-income families.

So what black inner city are you talking about ?

Fact is - Black people really don't fk with whites and ain't itching for a chance to harm whites as much as whites think.

For one black men know that we will be severely punished for targeting whites, especially white females.

And you know what ? 

When you say this

iamwhatiseem
*When my two kids went to IUPUI Medical School in Indy. I made sure every apartment they lived in - there was as few blacks as possible. That was pretty much the only stipulation. And it cost a lot more for them to live there, but so be it.*

This is more sexual in nature than criminal.

*The idea of young black males bumping into your white daughter on a daily basis scared the hell out of you*

And you couldn't allow that to happen.


----------



## yidnar (Jun 18, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Our crime rate is lower than yours and the racist teachings you were raised with is why you think as you do. You talk about not trusting blacks but we are the ones who keep getting fucked over by whites and whites like you can't understand how blacks can't trust you. Whites have a 400 year record of criminal behavior and you post this garbage.


bwwaaaaahaaaaahaaaaaaa your crime rate is lower than ours..... you and everybody else knows thats a lie ! the fact that you feel obligated to blatantly lie about says how pathetic you are ...


----------



## yidnar (Jun 18, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> iamwhatiseem
> *I would hate to walk around with the giant boulder you carry around of your shoulders. *
> 
> Say the person who says
> ...


well i hate for you ....because there will always be white people you weak little pussy ...and that means your life will get no better ! baaaaahaaaaaahaaaaaa !


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 18, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ... Black people cant be racist. ....
> ...


I dont have to remember I said it. Its a fact that Blacks cannot be racist. Now if you can prove that fact is not truly a fact lets get to it. Most likely youre just going to go back to one liners.  Thats your tell when you get put in your place.

I'm just one person so I am not essential to the problem nor did I create the problem. I dont know why you think I hate black/white/hispanic/asian people so much, but you had better get your shit straight and make some sense.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 18, 2020)

yidnar said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem
> ...


Actually you whites are recessive and small in number. Even your fellow white supremacists are worried about the genetic annihilation you are looking at.  Matter of fact thats definitely the primary reason for your hatred and racism. You die out wihout us and you die out with us.  That must really suck for you.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 18, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> iamwhatiseem
> *I would hate to walk around with the giant boulder you carry around of your shoulders. *
> 
> Say the person who says
> ...


I did not want my children in the apartments where a lot of blacks live...wait for it... they are crime ridden. Cops are there constantly.  Every damn day on the news if there is a murder, a shooting.... guess where it is well over 90% of the time - in one of those complexes!! Over and over and over.
Also my kids didn't live in quads or unidorms. Oh hell no. I wasn't paying an absurd $7000 - $8000 a year for them to live in a tiny bedroom with a shared living area in party central. Nope. Not that either.
  They got a real apartment. Cheaper since it was year round and soooo much safer and away from bad influences.
Now they are 25 and 30 years old.
   Where my daughter lives there are several black people living there. It is a nice area, houses are well kept... I have no fear for her living around those black people because they are like everyone else there. They have jobs, they have families, they are perfectly well adjusted people.
    I did what I did to keep my kids as safe as possible. Any parent not doing the same is not a good parent.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 18, 2020)

iamwhatiseem 
*I did not want my children in the apartments where a lot of blacks live...wait for it... they are crime ridden. Cops are there constantly. *

Do you think the police are there to solve crime ?

iamwhatiseem
*Every damn day on the news if there is a murder, a shooting.... guess where it is well over 90% of the time - in one of those complexes!! Over and over and over.*

Who do you think controls the news ? Do you think white people control the news you see ? Or do you think black people control the news you see ?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 18, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> iamwhatiseem
> *I did not want my children in the apartments where a lot of blacks live...wait for it... they are crime ridden. Cops are there constantly. *
> 
> Do you think the police are there to solve crime ?
> ...


  OMG - wow!!!.... never thought of that!!  Of course!!.... all of those people murdered there sacrificed their lives for the cause!!  They were paid to die!! Martyrs!! All just to make black people look bad.... wow... you are so fucking brilliant. You should go out on the road with Al, write books!  Keep racism alive!!


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 18, 2020)

iamwhatiseem
*OMG - wow!!!.... never thought of that!!  Of course!!.... all of those people murdered there sacrificed their lives for the cause!!  They were paid to die!! Martyrs!! All just to make black people look bad.... wow... you are so fucking brilliant. You should go out on the road with Al, write books!  Keep racism alive!!*

You're not making any sense.  White people have been the most murderous people on the planet for past 400 years. It's not even close.

So I don't understand what you saying.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 18, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> iamwhatiseem
> *OMG - wow!!!.... never thought of that!!  Of course!!.... all of those people murdered there sacrificed their lives for the cause!!  They were paid to die!! Martyrs!! All just to make black people look bad.... wow... you are so fucking brilliant. You should go out on the road with Al, write books!  Keep racism alive!!*
> 
> You're not making any sense.  White people have been the most murderous people on the planet for past 400 years. It's not even close.
> ...


  Haha... white hate has free rent in your head to the point there is little left.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 18, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> You never had a black person deny me a bank loan.
> 
> ...


 Interesting Freudian slip.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 18, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> ...When I think of the black inner city I think of the black mothers trying to work two jobs to support their kids, ...


Shouldn't the father being working the two jobs? With the mother working one as well, it should be possible to get by (if only just).


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 18, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Shouldn't the father being working the two jobs? With the mother working one as well, it should be possible to get by (if only just).


----------



## freyasman (Jun 18, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > ... if you think I'm such nothing then why all the effort to diminish me? ...
> ...


No you ain't, lol..... you were trolling and being a smartass and you damn well know it.

Look, if you _really_ think someone ain't shit, you don't try to tear them down, because it never even occurs to you to do so....... they ain't shit to you, right?
You only try to do that to people who are taking up too much space in your head. And apparently I have some rent-free space in there. I didn't bother you, but you were sure as hell bothered _*by*_ me, if you get the distinction, and you reacted by trying to make small of me..... and that tells me and everybody else reading everything I need to know about you.

No let me help _you_..... get over it already. Go live your life and don't worry about other people so much.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 18, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > ... Why? Because I am more comfortable with violence than you are ...
> ...


I deal with and apply violence and force for a living, and I have for my entire adult life. You seem bothered by that.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 18, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I believe you are both a racist, and seriously in denial about it.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 18, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > > My experience/views on black people... am I a racist?
> ...


I do, but only in mixed company..... it's only funny then.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 18, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Wrong. I'm all about helping people who need it.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 18, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


You're an orderly at a hospital, not Rambo, champ.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 18, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I'm contracted security.  I am one of the only MOAB instructors in the state. I'm also retired Army,  and no I wasn't special forces or anything cool like that,  I was just a regular grunt. I never even went to Ranger school. I was the unit boxing and combative coach,  mostly because I couldn't compete in the army tournaments with a pro record,  even if it wasn't anything special. 

I did go to Afghanistan and Iraq a bunch,  and I did some time in Central America back in the late 90s. I was one of the original Americans in the Korengal valley.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 18, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


And there you go again.....


Lol


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 18, 2020)

freyasman said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...


  Oh for sure... that is when it is funny.
I use to have a mini-pin that absolutely hated my black friend. Partly because he was afraid of dogs, and I think Rocky sensed it - and then he had long dread locks. I don't think he like that either.
 Anyway... he asked me "why does your damn dog hate me so much!?" - I replied - "because he can't see you in the dark".
We both laughed, Bill knows me - he knows I am not an asshole so it why would he take offense. Hell he has gave me a hard time more than once about my white ass


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 18, 2020)

iamwhatiseem
*Haha... white hate has free rent in your head to the point there is little left.*

White ppl are not in any moral position to point the finger at blk ppl for anything.

If you haven't noticed. We are the engine room for freedom and justice. We are the ones who are trying to set the record straight.

We are the ones who are trying to clean up the mess white people have left.

We have put racism front and center and the whole world follows our lead. Thats why there is demos against racism as far as Australia to Sweden to UK to Brazil.

And all that was to try to get white people to act like human being. Companies like Nike, coco cola, apple, Microsoft spends millions trying to mobilize and influence ppl.

A few blk ppl from Minneapolis have done in a week what they can only dream of in year.

Dont ever point the finger at blk ppl. When you look at the history of whites, it's almost like we are dealing with another species.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 18, 2020)

Unkotare 
*Shouldn't the father being working the two jobs? With the mother working one as well, it should be possible to get by (if only just).*

The white supremacist control all the jobs. 

And they make sure that black ppl have the highest unemployment rates and whites have the lowest.

I'm pretty sure you know that a white criminal has more of a chance of getting a job than a black person without one.

I'm pretty sure you know this.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 18, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> iamwhatiseem
> *Haha... white hate has free rent in your head to the point there is little left.*
> 
> White ppl are not in any moral position to point the finger at blk ppl for anything.
> ...


Naaahhhhh......


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 18, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> *Shouldn't the father being working the two jobs? With the mother working one as well, it should be possible to get by (if only just).*
> 
> The white supremacist control all the jobs.
> ...


No, they don’t. You are just terrified of the very notion of personal responsibility, aren’t you?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 18, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> *Shouldn't the father being working the two jobs? With the mother working one as well, it should be possible to get by (if only just).*
> 
> The white supremacist control all the jobs.
> ...


What I know is that every black person I know over the age of 16 has a job.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 18, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


If true, I certainly thank you for your service.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 18, 2020)

Unkotare
No, _they don’t. You are just terrified of the very notion of personal responsibility, aren’t you?_

Who control the jobs ?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 18, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Ahh.... I just made a mistake and was too stubborn to admit it for almost 15 years. And _"lack of a better idea"_ probably played a part, as well.
And frankly, hostile environments never bothered me much..... probably because I was used to being the only white kid in the neighborhood for almost my entire childhood. People attacking me for being in their territory wasn't really a new concept for me.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 18, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> No, _they don’t. You are just terrified of the very notion of personal responsibility, aren’t you?_
> 
> Who control [sic] the jobs ?


Business owners, mainly.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 18, 2020)

What I know is that every black person I know over the age of 16 has a job.
[/QUOTE]


Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare
> ...


And what race are the business owners?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 18, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> What I know is that every black person I know over the age of 16 has a job.





Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare
> ...


And what race are the business owners?
[/QUOTE]
Every race imaginable.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 18, 2020)

freyasman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Wait what?!?  You have declared IM2 and Asclepias as racist?  After that racist OP you penned in which you claimed that there are two groups of black people - those from/in the inner city and those not.  And then you proceeded to disparage those from the inner city as being "bad" blacks, yet you think _*you're *_not a racist?

I'd pit their intelligence against yours any day of the week and twice on Sundays.  In fact I think we should invite you to the Bull Ring this weekend along with a few others.  You, Porter Rockwell and Templar Kormac to debate IM2, Asclepias and me on the state of racial relations in the United States, including the history that brought us here.

I can't speak for them or schedule their time for them but I'm game.  I should be available tomorrow unless we get any emergency calls.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 18, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


He doesn't have a case to rest, he's just blowing smoke from his little platform.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 18, 2020)

freyasman said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So is that why you have racist attitudes towards black people?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 18, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I'm not the original poster for this thread. 

Maybe you should unfuck yourself before throwing down any challenges lady.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 18, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


If someone doesn't call me a racist at least once a week,  I feel like I'm getting soft.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 18, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


It would appear that I owe you an apology freyasman.  I had you mixed up with the OP and will have to go back to the point in which you entered the conversation to amend my comments.

Invite:  Scratch freyasman, add Iamwhatiseem


----------



## Flopper (Jun 18, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> Not because they couldn't, but just like most rural areas in the Northern states...when blacks migrated here they didn't go to small towns.
> The first black family I saw I was in junior high. There is a GM plant there, and some families out of NY and Detroit moved there when their plants closed. One of those families moved in our neighborhood. And started going to our church. As far as I knew, they had no issues here. I absolutely remember them being welcomed into the church. They had two children, one was a boy who was the same age as my middle brother. They became friends and he was at our house over the next several years 100's of times.
> Then in high school a few more familes moved here and one boy fell into my group of friends and hung out till graduation.
> ...


There is no good answer to are you racist?  But yes, your actions are racist because you're making the assumption that some members of the group (Intercity Blacks) that you have seen are representative of the all members of the group.  This is the heart of racism.  How can you judge whether a person is a good parent or deserves financial help when you have not met the person and know nothing about him or her.  If we all made decisions and assumptions based on individual behavior, there would be no racism.


----------



## cnm (Jun 18, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Inner city blacks? Stay the fuck away from me. I want no part of you. When my two kids went to IUPUI Medical School in Indy... I made sure every apartment they lived in - there was as few blacks as possible. That was pretty much the only stipulation I had. And it cost a lot more for them to live there, but so be it.


Dude. If you're worried that doesn't count because it's only a little bit racist, please be assured it all adds up to those receiving it. Thank you for your contribution to Racism, it can't exist unless people feed it.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 18, 2020)

freyasman said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


The challenge still stands


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 18, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem
> ...


So in your mind, there is no such thing as an affluent black neighborhood or community?  No black areas that are more affluent than some white areas?  

And you have a very condescending attitude when it comes to black people and our lives and how we live them as if our life goal should be to measure up to some standard that you all have set for us.


----------



## gulfman (Jun 18, 2020)

I live in an all white neighborhood of 400 homes.Been here 30 years.I've been blessed.Raised my kids in peace and harmony.The only drawback is that my kids  have never seen a drug deal,rape,stabbing or killing.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 18, 2020)

Unkotare
*What I know is that every black person I know over the age of 16 has a job.*

Paul Essien
*Who control [sic] the jobs ?*

Unkotare 
*Business owners, mainly.*

Paul Essien 
*And what race are the business owners*?

Unkotare 
*Every race imaginable.*

Ok. So show me black Walmart? A black penguines book ? Simon n schuester? A black apple company? A black Nike company ? A black KFC ? A black Starbucks ?

Show me black owned and run companies that compare to them

Because if what your saying is true that business are owned by "_every race imaginable"_ Then this should be no problem


----------



## freyasman (Jun 18, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


If I'm around, I'll drop by and roll my eyes at the drama queen antics that I'm quite sure will be going on.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 18, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


You know what? I have watched my entire life and I have seen, over and over, low income blacks try to bully people. They get loud and obnoxious at the drop of a hat, and quite frankly, a lot of other cultures simply despise that behavior, and want them to stfu and quit making a trashy spectacle of themselves. It's fucking embarrassing.
When they get confronted for this behavior, they double down, raise the volume and get aggressive, including assaulting people. Oh yeah, and they accuse everyone confronting them for their shitty behavior of being racist, because it simply isn't possible to object to their behavior, it's gotta be about the color of their skin. (eyeroll)
I have enjoyed the looks of utter shock on their faces when I hit them square in their shit-talking mouths, and even more the fear in their eyes when I slammed them to the ground and mounted them, and began dropping bombs onto their terrified faces.
Because there is something deeply satisfying about beating the living hell out of some asshole, pissing on his unconscious form, and walking away.

Fucked and and found out.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 18, 2020)

freyasman
*You know what? I have watched my entire life and I have seen, over and over, low income blacks try to bully people. *

freyasman
*They get loud and obnoxious at the drop of a hat, and quite frankly, a lot of other cultures simply despise that behavior, and want them to stfu and quit making a trashy spectacle of themselves. It's fucking embarrassing.*

As the past two weeks have shown we will fight racism till hell freezes over and then we will fight you on that ice.

Let's be clear it's white ppl who cry and act like victims when you stand up to them. In fact from being obnoxious to whites. It's been my observation that blk ppl are far too nice and trusting of whites.

freyasman
I *have enjoyed the looks of utter shock on their faces when I hit them square in their shit-talking mouths, and even more the fear in their eyes when I slammed them to the ground and mounted them, and began dropping bombs onto their terrified faces*.

White supremacists don't want toe to toe with a black man on a fair one.

What you're saying here is what you wish you could. But cant. Thats why whites love the police. Because they can call them up n know they will side with them n harm blk ppl.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 18, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> freyasman
> *You know what? I have watched my entire life and I have seen, over and over, low income blacks try to bully people. *
> 
> freyasman
> ...


LOLOLOLOL

Keep telling yourself that. Most white people aren't scared, they're disgusted with the trashy behavior and the way they will be painted as racists for confronting that behavior.

But IDGAF about name calling and I will happily call folks on it when they're acting like trash..


----------



## freyasman (Jun 18, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> freyasman
> *You know what? I have watched my entire life and I have seen, over and over, low income blacks try to bully people. *
> 
> freyasman
> ...


And you should check my posts about police before you make assumptions...... maybe in the future you won't look so ignorant.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 18, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> ... show me black Walmart? A black penguines book ? Simon n schuester? A black apple company? A black Nike company ? A black KFC ? A black Starbucks ?
> ...




Those are companies not colors, you hopeless fool. You are so poisoned by your own racism that you can't see anything but colors in everything. It is tragically pathetic. There are many, many, many businesses in this country that employ many, many people that were founded by and are owned by people of all races, religions, genders, etc. I've worked for and with many, many sorts of people over the years. Make no mistake champ, your problem is YOU.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 18, 2020)

freyasman said:


> ...
> I have enjoyed the looks of utter shock on their faces when I hit them square in their shit-talking mouths, and even more the fear in their eyes when I slammed them to the ground and mounted them, and began dropping bombs onto their terrified faces.
> Because there is something deeply satisfying about beating the living hell out of some asshole, pissing on his unconscious form, and walking away.
> ...


Oh brother... just when you were starting to sound like a real human being...

Look, no one believes you have ever done that, and if you really are 50 years old it's far past time to stop watching Rocky films on an endless loop and grow the hell up.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 18, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> freyasman
> *You know what? I have watched my entire life and I have seen, over and over, low income blacks try to bully people. *
> 
> freyasman
> ...


Holy crap, you two fucking idiots are the exact same person, the exact same failure of a human being.


----------



## yidnar (Jun 18, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


apparently it must suck to be you ! all you do is blame whites for your problems ..... i take responsibility for the actions and decisions i make in life .... i dont blame others for my mistakes .....real men take responsibility ....


----------



## yidnar (Jun 18, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> freyasman
> *You know what? I have watched my entire life and I have seen, over and over, low income blacks try to bully people. *
> 
> freyasman
> ...


every black on white assault video i have seen has been carried out by a mob of cowards attacking white person ! the only time blacks attack whites one on one is when they attack the elderly or the handicapped !


----------



## Flopper (Jun 18, 2020)

cnm said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Inner city blacks? Stay the fuck away from me. I want no part of you. When my two kids went to IUPUI Medical School in Indy... I made sure every apartment they lived in - there was as few blacks as possible. That was pretty much the only stipulation I had. And it cost a lot more for them to live there, but so be it.
> ...


Some of what seems like the most innocent racial incidents can ultimately have huge consequences.  In a biography of a black man who was a 3 time loser and a drug addict facing a charge of murder was asked where did it all go wrong in your life.  At first he said, "It always been wrong for me but then he said, "I think things really started to go bad when I was about 6 years old at a playground.  I was by myself with no one to play with and this white kid started walking over to me.  I thought he's gonna ask me play with him and the other kids.  Then his Mom called him and they talked and he turned away and joined the other kids.  I just stood there and then my Mom came over to me.
I ask her, "Why don't the kids want to play with me?" 
She said,  "Cause your black",
"What did I do wrong?".
"You didn't do nothing wrong. You was born black and that ain't ever gonna change".
Later  he said, "When I started school this white kid came over and said some bad shit to me. I tried to hit him but he beat the shit out me.  After that I was determined to get Whitey and I guess I spent the rest of my life doing just that."
I wonder what it that Mom didn't stop her son from playing with this black kid and they got to be friends?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 18, 2020)

freyasman said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I've worked with guys with your background, including disabled veterans, almost all of them white, yet not a single one of them are anywhere near as schizo as you describe although one of them who I actually let one come and work for me, I suspected of suffering from a brain injury.  He washed out in the few months due to a serious lack of integrity in addition to apparently having issues with having a female boss.  The fact that I'm black as well probably didn't do anything to ease his anxieties and seemed to only fuel his indignation.

I only know of two professions that allow individuals to assault others - LEOs and bail recovery agents.  So what do MOAB instructors teach?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 19, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Now that bull ring I will enter. I'll take time off from doing my project for it. Let me know if these guys have the guts. Time to be bout it boys. I told you not to fuck with a sister.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 19, 2020)

freyasman said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Maybe you should man up and enter the ring.


----------



## Chuz Life (Jun 19, 2020)

Flopper said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



The black boy's mom could have handled that differently too. But she decided it was racism even if it could have been anything else.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 19, 2020)

freyasman said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


You haven't watched shit white boy. You tell the same story the rest of the racists do. "I was undefeated whipping black folks." Son, when I was younger, I used to body slam shit talking white racists on the concrete.  And your 50 year old 90 percent disabled ass wouldn't stand a chance. So shut up with the rambo talk. Quite frankly, a lot of other cultures simply despise that behavior, and want people like you to stfu and quit making a trashy spectacle of yourself. It's fucking embarrassing..


----------



## IM2 (Jun 19, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...


She handled it correctly because it was racism. The kids mom called him over then he went to play with the whites kids. The white mother made the decision but you ignore that in standard white racist fashion. I've been that kid so just drop the denial.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 19, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Invite them both.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 19, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Perfect example of the Dunning-Kruger effect.
Bitch don't even English, claiming he's smart or something. Pshht, you better try again, dumbass!


----------



## IM2 (Jun 19, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare
> *What I know is that every black person I know over the age of 16 has a job.*
> 
> Paul Essien
> ...


Denial is a weapon a prick like Unkotare will use to derail a conversation. He's the Oprah is rich so the other 46,999,999 other blacks are rich too type.


----------



## Mello711 (Jun 19, 2020)

You started out ok but then did too much at the end


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


That right there confirms you're an absolute racist moron loon.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Yeah, that will be you getting slaughtered, racist idiot.
Newsvine is not you. Furthermore, I think she's more intelligent than you.
I have a friend on here whose smarter than both of you and funny, and I know she's black but cannot and will not say her name. And me? You are nowhere near my level IM2, never was to be, and never will be. Deal with it.
Newsvine? I have nothing bad to say about her. Her posts are generally solid.

IM2 is looking pretty shaky though. Probably like the racist asshat that he is.
Maybe he could be smart, if he wasn't such a racist dipshit! Maybe..


----------



## ninja007 (Jun 19, 2020)

why dont you guys just block asslips- i did long ago- racist black man is next.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 19, 2020)

ninja007 said:


> why dont you guys just block asslips- i did long ago- racist black man is next.


It's called the joy of bitchsmacking a racist idiot. 
I bet I made him shed a tear this AM.
He used to post fairly solidly, then something changed and he went full retard.


----------



## Chuz Life (Jun 19, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Chuz Life said:
> ...



Nailed it.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare
> ...


Tell your *straw man* to go get some sleep. You've worn him out, dumbass.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> ...
> He used to post fairly solidly,....


When? All I've ever seen him do is lie, race-bait, and troll.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 19, 2020)

yidnar 
*every black on white assault video i have seen has been carried out by a mob of cowards attacking white person ! the only time blacks attack whites one on one is when they attack the elderly or the handicapped !  *View attachment 352046

Come on. Be serious. A black man will generally beat a white man in unarmed one on one combat.

Yeah Tyson Fury kicked Wilders ass - Bravo to him. But if anything this undercuts your argument. Bcoz the history of boxing shows that whites generally cant beat blks in a fair fight.

Thats why you have the police. You need guns, batons, tanks, tasers and immediate militarized back up to square up to one unarmed black man.

O sure yeah then white supremacists are confident. Even bk in the day. The KKK didn't just lynch a black man on a fair one.

No. They used to get him at night, unsuspecting, smashing his windows, petrol bombing his house and them armed with pitch forks and guns with a 10 to 15 strong group with legitimized backing from the local sheriff.

White supremacist are the ultimate cowards.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 19, 2020)

*every black on white assault video i have seen has been carried out by a mob of cowards attacking white person ! the only time blacks attack whites one on one is when they attack the elderly or the handicapped !  *

Whites use law and policy.

But this fool wants to talk shit. Tyson Fury won a fight, but would you racists like for us to name all the black hw champs of the modern era? Because I've lived 59 years and blacks have been the champ for more than 45 of those years.

If we want to talk shite, whites have been so scared of us that they wouldn't let us compete in the system for generations. So spare me your bullshit and:


*'I'll f--king knock you out' white man screams at woman for parking while black*


----------



## IM2 (Jun 19, 2020)

ninja007 said:


> why dont you guys just block asslips- i did long ago- racist black man is next.


*I want a white racist echo chamber! *
Is what he said.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 19, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare
> ...


   A JOB???..... WTF??.... A JOB???.... take care of my kids???


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> Come on. Be serious. A black man will generally beat a white man in unarmed one on one combat.
> ....


This nonsense again?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 19, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


You know what's bad about getting older? You lose what little patience you ever had for dealing with dysfunctional, trashy, and just plain difficult people.
You should stop wagging your finger in people's faces, shut your dickhole for a minute, and learn some things.




__





						Verbal Smarts – Conflict Manager
					





					conflictmanagermagazine.com
				




People who like to talk shit and push buttons deserve to have their asses kicked from time to time. It is a paradigm shift in their universe when someone they believed never could or would touch them, makes them bleed.
I realize it's not a very nice trait of mine, but the truth is, I like being the one to shatter that particular illusion.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 19, 2020)

Flopper said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I was always the only white kid in the neighborhoods where I grew up. Not everyone was mean to me but I got rat-packed and gang-stomped enough times to know that racism was not a white only thing. It wasn't just kids either, I had teachers in school that hated me and had it in for me and it took years for me to realize why.
And I learned that hispanic neighborhoods were better than black ones; still not really safe for me, but safer.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 19, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Management Of Aggressive Behavior

Like I said, I use up all my compassion, understanding, and restraint at work 5 nights a week; I got nothing left when I'm off the clock. Get loud and in my face _then_ and the _best_ thing that's going to happen to you is I'll feed you an entire can of pepper spray.


You know why cops sometimes shoot people when it doesn't seem the least bit necessary or appropriate? *Because they don't know what else to do.*
Police Departments are refusing to hire big, meathead, former football players and guys who lift weights and do MMA as a hobby because they are afraid of the liability involved in having someone with that appearance using physical force on someone, on camera; it just looks bad to most people.
But it is much easier to take a strong, highly aggressive person and teach them restraint, than it is to take a timid person and teach them to escalate force past a level they are personally comfortable with.
So these timid guys and gals are getting hired as cops, and when they start getting overwhelmed by a situation they are not confident they can control, they default to opening fire. A meathead's default is kicking your ass, not shooting you; which sounds better to you?
You want less questionable shootings? You need to invest in some bruiser cops and give them a shit-ton more training, IMO.

Violence dynamics is a very complicated subject, and very few people have even a basic understanding of it, and are in fact, resistant as hell to even learning more about it, because it makes them uncomfortable.
Look how uncomfortable Unkotare gets when I even mention it.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


So I can argue with some racists who won't let themselves see anything other than what they wish to see?
Yeah, that sounds like a really productive use of my time, (sarcasm).


----------



## freyasman (Jun 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Oh, I took plenty of beatings, always by groups, and with no one stepping in to stop it even when there were parents or teachers present. Watching the white kid get stomped was perfectly fine with them.
When you have 3 or more to 1 odds, and yet you still need to sucker punch your victim from his blind side (and victim is the appropriate word because these aren't "fights", they are instances of criminal assault), then you ain't brave, and you are not worthy of any respect.... at all.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 19, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> Not because they couldn't, but just like most rural areas in the Northern states...when blacks migrated here they didn't go to small towns.
> The first black family I saw I was in junior high. There is a GM plant there, and some families out of NY and Detroit moved there when their plants closed. One of those families moved in our neighborhood. And started going to our church. As far as I knew, they had no issues here. I absolutely remember them being welcomed into the church. They had two children, one was a boy who was the same age as my middle brother. They became friends and he was at our house over the next several years 100's of times.
> Then in high school a few more familes moved here and one boy fell into my group of friends and hung out till graduation.
> ...


When you have to say "Black people" and not just "people" you are a racist


----------



## miketx (Jun 19, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Our crime rate is lower than yours and the racist teachings you were raised with is why you think as you do. You talk about not trusting blacks but we are the ones who keep getting fucked over by whites and whites like you can't understand how blacks can't trust you. Whites have a 400 year record of criminal behavior and you post this garbage.


Lying again. Blacks commit most of the crime.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 19, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> yidnar
> *every black on white assault video i have seen has been carried out by a mob of cowards attacking white person ! the only time blacks attack whites one on one is when they attack the elderly or the handicapped !  *View attachment 352046
> 
> Come on. Be serious. A black man will generally beat a white man in unarmed one on one combat.
> ...


If white folks are so weak and easily dominated, then how are they keeping you down and oppressed, boy?

You can't have it both ways; either they are too formidable for you to overcome and that's why you need  affirmative action and police reform, etc., *or* they are weak and easily dominated by the superior black race, yadda yadda yadda.....

Which is it?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 19, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> ...


  Are you stupid or something? How the hell would you know I am talking about black people by just saying people?
  Virtue signal much?


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 19, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



That's the fucking point Shitforbrains.

The color of a person's skin is irrelevant.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 19, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> ...


Do you correct black people when they say "white people"?


No, right?


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 19, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I didn't correct anyone here.

I don't correct anyone anywhere.

I do what I do and that is to never specify the skin color of a person because skin color is irrelevant.  

I don't say Jimi Hendrix was the greatest Black guitarist of all time I simply say Jimi was the greatest guitarist of all time.

Just like i don't say Eric Clapton is the greatest white guitar player but rather I say he was the second best guitar player of all time.

What does skin color matter?

If people really want to end racism then people will not label another person by the color of his skin.


----------



## MizMolly (Jun 19, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> Not because they couldn't, but just like most rural areas in the Northern states...when blacks migrated here they didn't go to small towns.
> The first black family I saw I was in junior high. There is a GM plant there, and some families out of NY and Detroit moved there when their plants closed. One of those families moved in our neighborhood. And started going to our church. As far as I knew, they had no issues here. I absolutely remember them being welcomed into the church. They had two children, one was a boy who was the same age as my middle brother. They became friends and he was at our house over the next several years 100's of times.
> Then in high school a few more familes moved here and one boy fell into my group of friends and hung out till graduation.
> ...


Blacks don’t trust or like whites because of their experiences with them, yet you are called racist if you feel that way about blacks. I have had bad experiences with both,and good too. My niece was murdered by two black men in Arizona years ago, I don’t use that as a bias against the entire black race.


----------



## MizMolly (Jun 19, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of sort of related.... why do black people call themselves African Americans? Out of ignorance of their heritage?
> ...


According to the Bible, everyone originated in Africa.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 19, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


  Oh... the whole "I don't see color" routine?
Good lord...
"See how awesome I am people??... I am helping fight racism by not calling black people black"... I deserve a GOLD STAR!!"


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 19, 2020)

MizMolly said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> ...



When you project your experiences with just a few people with a certain skin color onto all other people who happen to have a similar skin color , what do you call it if not racism?

There are assholes out there of all skin colors.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 19, 2020)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


  I know right? You notice he stopped responding when I said "uh... you know ALL races came from Africa...right?"


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 19, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



Look Fuckstick.

My mother was a light skinned biracial woman.  She lived her entire life with people telling her she was too black to be white and too white to be black.

I got that very same shit from my peers in the city where I grew up.

I decided not to judge people by their skin color because I was judged by both blacks and whites.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 19, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Okay, I think you did that on purpose.....

How am I supposed to stay on topic with you throwing out inflammatory shit like that to deflect?  

Jimi was damn good, but Slow Hand is way better, IMO.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 19, 2020)

MizMolly said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> ...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 19, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


 Awww... oh how cute.
You were teased and judged as a kid....awww.... poor thing. 
No one else here was ever teased as a kid for something.... you really do deserve a gold star


----------



## freyasman (Jun 19, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Frankly, so what?
I been married to a black woman for over 30 years, and it doesn't really change shit.
People _do_ judge people by their skin color, just like they judge others on all aspects of their appearance; that ain't going to change.

It's a hard-wired survival trait.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 19, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...





iamwhatiseem said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Fuck off

And I didn't say teased.  

You will never understand what it's liked to have your worth judged by the color of your skin.

I was fortunate enough to have people from 2 different races judge my worth by my skin color and it has given me what is an uncommon perspective.

But an inflexible thinker like you wouldn't get it anyways.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 19, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



It's not a survival trait.

There is no instinct that "hard wires" people into thinking a person with a different skin color is a threat to their survival.

That is taught.

It's time we teach people that skin color doesn't matter with the same vigor that people have been taught to believe it does.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 19, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


False.

Men are wired to be extremely suspicious of anyone who is not their tribe. You ever see the movie Apocalypto? What happened to the protagonist's village was a very common occurrence throughout all of human history, everywhere in the world. It still is in many places.
Seeing strangers, people who don't look, sound, or act as you and yours do, showing up in your area, is going to be a red flag, and you're going to keep an eye on those folks. 
Because the men who _didn't_ react like that, were all butchered and their women and children were taken as slaves. Survival of the fittest, guy.

You can teach people to get over that, but not if you deny it is a real thing.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 19, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Hahaha.....
"I don't know what it is like to be judged by color of skin..."
Of course I do. Being judged by color of skin is no different that many other things people judge you for.
And if yuo expect me to believe you were racially profiled for being 1/4 something.... I don't


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 19, 2020)

[QUOTE="Blues Man, post: 24907019, member: 59019"
It's time we teach people that skin color doesn't matter with the same vigor that people have been taught to believe it does.
[/QUOTE]
  Bullshit.
People are not 1/100th as racist as you race pimps want them to be so you can feel special about yourself.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Better think about that one.


----------



## Likkmee (Jun 19, 2020)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Our crime rate is lower than yours and the racist teachings you were raised with is why you think as you do. You talk about not trusting blacks but we are the ones who keep getting fucked over by whites and whites like you can't understand how blacks can't trust you. Whites have a 400 year record of criminal behavior and you post this garbage.
> ...


Neither are all blacks and beaners. niggaz come in all shades


----------



## Likkmee (Jun 19, 2020)

I label people by th


Blues Man said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


I label people by their accent. Ebonics is a fuckin nigga(unless hes old) A Jersey /Jew Yakk is an automatic asshole. Beaners and wops....we need to have a beer and BS a while....A white kid who talks Ebonicals is an automatic ass whippin


----------



## freyasman (Jun 19, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I leave people alone. I don't mess with anyone on the street, and if I'm not getting paid to, I won't say shit about whatever shitbags I see, doing whatever dirt they are doing.

Not my circus, not my monkeys.

But when the monkeys come to me, I have learned the hard way to answer them with a level of immediate and vicious violence that they are always prepared to dish out, but never seem ready to take.

 I get tired of people who have never been in an actual fight in their life, talking all big and bad, and acting like they know the first fucking thing about this shit. There is a huge difference between a case of two guys engaging in agreed upon, mutual combat , and a criminal assault where you sucker-punched a guy when he was looking away and then you and all your running buddies stomped on him.

Violence is not all the same. I know about this subject, and you clearly don't. You are like a guy on WebMD, arguing and condescending to an actual doctor.



Maybe _you_ should think about that one.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


That’s exactly what you sound like, despite what you seem to want to believe.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 19, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


To who? You?

Why would I care about that? You don't know shit. 
You're just a little pissant who likes to mock people.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Yes  I know about this subject, and you clearly don't. ...



Guess again, champ.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 19, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Yes  I know about this subject, and you clearly don't. ...
> ...


Oh really?
Please enlighten me as to your expertise. (sarcasm)


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


No. I’m not here to boast or impress some shit-talker like you on the internet. In my long and varied experience, the people who talk the most tend to be all talk.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 19, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Yeah, that's what I thought.

And it's a message board....... how else am I going to communicate here?
I can't really show you here, now can I?

You're hiding behind that fact to throw snark bombs at people, like a little smartass.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 19, 2020)

freyasman 
I*f white folks are so weak and easily dominated, then how are they keeping you down and oppressed, boy?*
_*
You can't have it both ways; either they are too formidable for you to overcome and that's why you need  affirmative action and police reform, etc., or they are weak and easily dominated by the superior black race, yadda yadda yadda.....
*_
*Which is it?*

Black people don't think like white people.

I have no interest in dominating white people, segregating them, posioning there water supply, using them as guinea pigs in black hospitals, economically destroying the areas that whites live, killing white people then saying they're thugs, producing fake stats about how violent whites are or how stupid whites and all that other stuff

Black people have no interest in doing that. Black people could never treat white people, the way white people have treat black ppl. God just didn't make us that way. He just didn't give us that heart.


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 19, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> freyasman
> I*f white folks are so weak and easily dominated, then how are they keeping you down and oppressed, boy?*
> 
> _*You can't have it both ways; either they are too formidable for you to overcome and that's why you need  affirmative action and police reform, etc., or they are weak and easily dominated by the superior black race, yadda yadda yadda.....*_
> ...



*Black people don't think like white people.*






						Page doesn't exist
					

English news from the Voice of America. VOA news provides coverage from around the world and learning English lessons from VOA Special English.




					www.voanews.com
				




Funny how I see any time Blacks gain power, they try and oppress others, including whites.

They seem to "think like white people" a whole bunch.

*economically destroying the areas that whites live*

Well you can't really do that.   The economy is made up of the people.  White people that are economically productive, will simply move, and be economically productive to where they move.

If you have people that are economically productive, you can't "economically destroy" their area, because they will just all move to a new area and be economically productive there.

If black people were economically productive, instead of looting and burning stuff, there is nothing white people could do to stop them from being economically productive.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 19, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> *Black people don't think like white people.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No white person is African.

Well if I come into your home and rob and rape everyone in your home and I use what's in your home to build my empire and then I try to prove to you that the reason I took over your home is because you are inferior to black people and whites should be thankful because whites nothing anyway.

I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home back.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 19, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> freyasman
> I*f white folks are so weak and easily dominated, then how are they keeping you down and oppressed, boy?*
> 
> _*You can't have it both ways; either they are too formidable for you to overcome and that's why you need  affirmative action and police reform, etc., or they are weak and easily dominated by the superior black race, yadda yadda yadda.....*_
> ...


Of course, everyone knows that the less white you are, the more ethically and morally superior you are, right? (sarcasm)









						Murders of Channon Christian and Christopher Newsom - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



.

And people here are calling _me _a racist?


Fuck *all* ya'll.


----------



## Andylusion (Jun 19, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > *Black people don't think like white people.*
> ...



So... I'm born in Africa, and so were my parents, and their parents.  They worked hard and earned their property.  I worked hard, and earned my property.

Then some ignorant person claims falsely, that someone somewhere, came into their home, robbed them, raped everyone, and then used that home to build an empire....

and that justifies you in taking my stuff, and murdering people?

So... you have to make up crap to defend your position?   This is why black people die all the time, and no one cares.   You are evil, and you defend evil... and then evil happens to you.

*Galatians 6:7
Do not be deceived: God cannot be mocked. A man reaps what he sows.*

What you are sowing, is coming back on your head.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 19, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > *Black people don't think like white people.*
> ...


Peter Grant was born in Africa. So was Kim DuToit.

Why were they _not_ African, before immigrating here?


----------



## yidnar (Jun 19, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> yidnar
> *every black on white assault video i have seen has been carried out by a mob of cowards attacking white person ! the only time blacks attack whites one on one is when they attack the elderly or the handicapped !  *View attachment 352046
> 
> Come on. Be serious. A black man will generally beat a white man in unarmed one on one combat.
> ...


bwwaaaaahaaaahaaaaahaaaaaa ! i grew up in a majority black town ...and i can tell you blacks on average are ignorant cowards that attack in mobs ! you see most black boys were not taught how to behave like a man because their mothers are whores that spread their legs to every black punk that came by ...and said punks definitely dont hang around to be a real father to the bastards they impregnated the harlot with ! and as for one on one ive beaten the dog shit out of several of those same bastards !    CDC: Nearly 50% of Black Women Ages 14 to 49 Have Genital Herpes


----------



## freyasman (Jun 19, 2020)

yidnar said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar
> ...


Lack of present father figures is a damn tragedy in that community, it's no wonder things are that fucked up.
And that may not be their fault, but it is sure as hell their problem..... and it is on them to fix it. We will be happy to help, but no one can do it for them.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 19, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > *Black people don't think like white people.*
> ...


  That 5th grade education didn't serve you well


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 19, 2020)

freyasman said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


  I 100% believe by now blacks would be as assimilated as all other races/nationalities in America had it not been for the crushing liberal social engineering of the 1950s - 1980s that turned so much of their population into government dependents. As well as jam packed them in like sardines on purpose carefully away from white neighborhoods and even more important white schools.
   It is only through decades of victimization and constantly told nothing is your fault that we see people like the poster Paul Essien. He has no idea he plays the victim. No idea that what he writes is practically dictionary-perfect examples of a person with victim mentality.
  They are fucking doomed until they can somehow wake up and realize for Democrats it is *Black Votes Matter. *
All the Democrats want is to keep them dependent on their handouts and promises of special treatment, and convince them that conservatives and Republicans - they are the racist!!!
   Sad thing is #walkaway was gaining ground. After realizing Obama didn't do shit for them... all reset now.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 19, 2020)

Andylusion
*So... I'm born in Africa, and so were my parents, and their parents.  They worked hard and earned their property.  I worked hard, and earned my property.*

No white man is African.

Black South Africans and Zimbaweans will own the land. That's the first instance. Then they will control the economy. 

So whites have to come to blacks for jobs and blacks are in a position to punish or reward them. Then you control the media to give a true picture black ppl's image. 

Then you control the criminal justice system so you can destroy white South Africans or Zims in any uprising. Then you control their health. You make sure that you control the hospitals. So you control their lives. Then you control the education system and make sure black children don't get brainwashed into white supremacy B.S.

*It's about breaking white South Africans and white Zimbabweans spirit.*

This is not going to happen over night. But that is the end goal and that will sweep the rest of black world and set an example.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 19, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion
> *So... I'm born in Africa, and so were my parents, and their parents.  They worked hard and earned their property.  I worked hard, and earned my property.*
> 
> No white man is African.
> ...


You are a black supremacist. 
You are wanting to do to other races,  specifically whites,  what you are accusing them of doing to you and yours. 

So how are you superior?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 19, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion
> *So... I'm born in Africa, and so were my parents, and their parents.  They worked hard and earned their property.  I worked hard, and earned my property.*
> 
> No white man is African.
> ...


You're not about equality,  you're just trying to take advantage. 

Go fuck yourself.


----------



## yidnar (Jun 19, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion
> *So... I'm born in Africa, and so were my parents, and their parents.  They worked hard and earned their property.  I worked hard, and earned my property.*
> 
> No white man is African.
> ...


and south africa is now a shithole since blacks took over ....name one country just one that blacks control that isnt a shithole ..and as far as blacks taking over here .....the black population is stagnant because of the high murder rate in your hood shitholes ....only 6% of the population are black males in the US and that % isnt rising.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



You’re just another big mouth on the internet. Dime a dozen.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> freyasman
> I*f white folks are so weak and easily dominated, then how are they keeping you down and oppressed, boy?*
> 
> _*You can't have it both ways; either they are too formidable for you to overcome and that's why you need  affirmative action and police reform, etc., or they are weak and easily dominated by the superior black race, yadda yadda yadda.....*_
> ...


You don’t speak for all black people any more than he speaks for all white people. Neither one of you speaks for God.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > *Black people don't think like white people.*
> ...


There are many, many white Africans, of course.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 19, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Sure guy, whatever.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 19, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


And you're just another troll.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 19, 2020)

yidnar 
*and south africa is now a shithole since blacks took over*

Well if it's a shit-hole then why are whites in South Africa fighting to stay in a shit-hole ?

Let's be clear.

How the land in S.Africa was taken ?







I've never seen white people being massacred like this in SA. It is not being taken back the same way unless you want to produce images of whites being dragged, choked, and killed by ANC/SA soldiers/police.

Then they imposed laws like this





And because the above white people live like this in S.Africa





If the goal is to deal with white supremacy and the roots of white supremacy, if we aren’t talking about issues related to economic class and redistribution of wealth and power, then we aren’t actually dealing with the problem.

Questions ?

_"But....erm..... blacks in South Africa are too stupid to know how to farm so well.....erm...just like leave the land with us "_

Yeah only white people know how to grow crops and mechanized agriculture is such a complicated science

Bitch plz

This is Asanda Sokombela, University of Fort Hare graduate. She has bachelor of Science in Agriculture. Currently she is producing cabbages and spinach, and butternut. Her vegetables are delivered various Spar in the EC.


















And there are many more like here











As long as USAID, IMG and World Bank don't try and send in there economic hitmen. Black people will be all right.

Because growth of ones own country can't happen in isolation. It has to be within an agreed shared global structure which includes everyone. While the ideology and controlling structure of white supremacy remains firmly in place, restrictions will ultimately always apply to black nations.

Its no different to slaves growing their own independent business on the plantation. Sooner or later if its successful the master will want a cut of any of the profits or control of it. Eventually either dominating it completely, eliminating it to avoid unfavorable competition or even having it challenge the plantation slave institution itself.

As long as white supremacist leave black people alone black people will be just fine

If South Africa sets the precedent of reversing lands occupied by white supremacist colonialists this will very well create an avalanche that will sweep the continent. In Southern Africa, since freedom, little or no land reform of any great significance has taken place, and the same in BOTSWANA, ZAMBIA, and NAMIBIA.

White people understand very well that white supremacy benefits them wherever they are located on this planet. That's why they are so enraged whenever this system that benefits them is challenged by anyone.

Whites in SA can still work for black farmers as field hands and laborers for minimum wage. And the land in SA is NOT just for Agriculture only but other forms of development including Mining, Infrastructure development, building malls n modern houses

Black people remain unshaken. Black people are fully aware of consequences like death, sanctions, etc. Black people remain resolute. Black people are taking our land and Donald Trump, DA, Afriforum can go to hell.

yidnar 
*name one country just one that blacks control that isnt a shithole ..and as far as blacks taking over here.*

Just a few

*Luanda, Angola







Nairobi, Kenya






Mauritius






Wallis Bay, Namibia






Accra, Ghana






Rwanda - Kigali







Dar-es-Salaam, Tanzania







Lagos - Nigeria*







*Avenue of baobabs, Madagascar*








*Rock Restaurant, Zanzibar*








*Zomba Plateau, Malawi





*


----------



## freyasman (Jun 19, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > and south africa is now a shithole since blacks took over
> ...


That wasn't me, wtf?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 19, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > and south africa is now a shithole since blacks took over
> ...


You playing fuck fuck games with the quotes or what?


----------



## Olde Europe (Jun 19, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> Not because they couldn't, but just like most rural areas in the Northern states...when blacks migrated here they didn't go to small towns.
> The first black family I saw I was in junior high. There is a GM plant there, and some families out of NY and Detroit moved there when their plants closed. One of those families moved in our neighborhood. And started going to our church. As far as I knew, they had no issues here. I absolutely remember them being welcomed into the church. They had two children, one was a boy who was the same age as my middle brother. They became friends and he was at our house over the next several years 100's of times.
> Then in high school a few more familes moved here and one boy fell into my group of friends and hung out till graduation.
> ...



Nice description.

Yeah, you're pretty much a racist.  The fact that you make an exception for those who are just like you, and with whom you grew up, doesn't make things better.  Racists are best known for their black friends, while they detest everyone else.

You are also a parochial rube, deeply suspicious of those not like you.  Racists are known to detest more than one group of people.  There is always more than one stereotypical not-like-me group to be found.

You are also a narrow-minded bigot, probably without any learning experience, without welcoming anything substantially new into your life since your late youth.  In your case, it's the big city crowds you've singled out for particular ire.  That's where the energy is, creativity, vibrant novelty - in a word, everything that frightens you to death by questioning your parochial sense of "normalcy".  Unsurprisingly, you also envy every dime they own, and, as racists do, your invent criminality as an explanation, and an excuse for your envy.

BTW, at 55, it's not too late to grow out of that self-imposed cage.  Rest assured, it can be opened from the inside.  Maybe if you resolved to see not just pants (or whatever gives you the creeps), but humans, just as you trying to make the best of the cards they've been dealt, it might help.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2020)

freyasman said:


> ...Men are wired to be extremely suspicious of anyone who is not their tribe. ....




NO, _children_ are afraid of anything unfamiliar. _MEN_ take individual people as they find them. Maybe if your balls ever drop you'll understand.


----------



## Flopper (Jun 19, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...


Keep in mind that racism just like hate, it is a learned behavior.  You have to be taught to hate,  People are not born into the world knowing how, or even having a tendency to hate.  Returning hate with hate is so natural and easy to do.  Far harder is returning hate with kindness and understanding. Yet that is the only way to fight racism and hatred.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 19, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > ...Men are wired to be extremely suspicious of anyone who is not their tribe. ....
> ...


False. 
Children are very trusting and accepting. 

You are just busting your ass to disagree with anything I say.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Growing up. Give it a try.


----------



## ninja007 (Jun 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *every black on white assault video i have seen has been carried out by a mob of cowards attacking white person ! the only time blacks attack whites one on one is when they attack the elderly or the handicapped !  *
> 
> Whites use law and policy.
> 
> ...


----------



## ninja007 (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## ninja007 (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Blues Man (Jun 20, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



A fictional movie.

And yes when we were nomadic tribes xenophobia was rampant but is not a hard wired instinct.

Humans do not have instincts in the way animals do.

And the familiar ceases to be a threat.

Every single person in this country is familiar with people of different skin tones.

There is no threat to survival from people who look different


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 20, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



Where did I say profiled ?

I said judged.  Judged by adults in my community, judged by my peers.

Too Black to be white and too white to be Black

You don't get it because you haven't experienced it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 20, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> ...


  Hahaha
  THanks for the laugh....


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 20, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


  Like I said there kiddo... my first wife was Mexican. So my two kids are half-Latino/half-white.
There skin is also darker than whites, but not quite as dark as full blooded Mexican. Her family lives in Aguascalientes, deep enough into Mexico there is not near as much mixing with whites as border Mexicans.
  Anyway... there was never a time where either of my kids or even my wife was mistreated in any way. Not once.
So that is why I don't believe you.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 20, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



So you think your experiences apply to every other person in the world


Get over yourself.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 20, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Yeah, I think you got that wrong.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 20, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


*Not trolling.*.... _you_ give _that_ a try.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 20, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


And I think you got that wrong.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jun 20, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


From a true understanding, there are differences in train of thought in Africa. And south Africa. Black Africans live for today. White Africans live for tomorrow. Saving for bad times is of a biblical way.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 20, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


I still want to know how that post got attributed to me in the quotes?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 20, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


  No.
Liberals today, especially millennials, desperately want to be a victim of something. Very strange,


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 20, 2020)

The crux of what I see in this thread, is pretty much what I expected.
The usual scene of race pimps who desperately want to tell whites how racist they are, and then there are liberals.
Liberals simply cannot fathom a white person judging black people for who they are instead of paying homage and holding them blameless for everything they do. 
  In truth, the left patronize blacks. They think of them as children in constant need of their assistance. Lower standards for them and pat them on the head while giving them gold stars for simply showing up. It is the left who see blacks as inferior. It is so obvious how is it even possible blacks don't see it??
  Black votes matter.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 20, 2020)

iamwhatiseem
*Liberals simply cannot fathom a white person judging black people for who they are instead of paying homage and holding them blameless for everything they do.*

You don't judge black ppl for they are, that's why you write stuff like

iamwhatiseem
*When my two kids went to IUPUI Medical School in Indy... I made sure every apartment they lived in - there was as few blacks as possible. That was pretty much the only stipulation I had. And it cost a lot more for them to live there, but so be it.*

That's making a mass generalisation of black people you don't know.

I mean, if you can’t see the irony embedded in your remarks – After all, to deny that you have no racism to black people, and then to cut loose with a racist generalization about those same people is the epitome of self-contradiction –  then you’re probably not prepared to enter a dialogue about much of anything.

iamwhatiseem
*the left patronize blacks. They think of them as children in constant need of their assistance. Lower standards for them and pat them on the head while giving them gold stars for simply showing up. It is the left who see blacks as inferior. It is so obvious how is it even possible blacks don't see it??*

You get white supremacist on the left and right. The only difference is that the white supremacist on the right would shoot down a boat load of black people to drown them. The white supremacists on the right would give the black ppl on the boat a cushion to make the drowning easier.


----------



## Desperado (Jun 20, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Because in the mind of the blacks, it can never be their fault.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 20, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> iamwhatiseem
> *When my two kids went to IUPUI Medical School in Indy... I made sure every apartment they lived in - there was as few blacks as possible. That was pretty much the only stipulation I had. And it cost a lot more for them to live there, but so be it.*
> 
> That's making a mass generalisation of black people you don't know.


  Bullshit.
It is not a generalization. It's like saying to someone avoid the viper pits in the desert. Is that a sweeping generalization?
No. It is what it is.
  Some years ago many cities, including Indianapolis, decided to invest copious $$$ into high crime, poorer areas. This displaced a lot of people, many of them blacks. So cities passed legislation that required some large apartment complexes to house section 8 tenants. Now because many of the complexes are owned by the same companies, they would pack in section 8 housing into lower performing complexes scattered across the city. So in these complexes, you will have 3-4 buildings that are fine...but watch out for the section 8 complex because it is going to be noisy, the people will be out all hours of the night and expect cops pulling up on a weekly basis...oh and throw in a few shootings to go along with it. I can't help the FACT that most of them will be black. It's just true. There is no denying it. So I made sure the kids didn't end up being close to one of those complexes. Any decent parent will 100% do the same.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 20, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


So am I a liberal or a millennial?

Answer :  Neither.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 20, 2020)

iamwhocannotsee,

Seems that white conservatives have the problem with black people seeing them as who they are.

Let me tell you people something, the little bit of shit you have taken from blacks doesn't come close to what we take in one day from white people.

We’ve heard all the fake news calling itself political incorrectness, telling us that the problems plaguing black communities are self-inflicted and include: unmarried births, fatherless homes, refusal to take education seriously, rap music, worship of thug culture, genetic inferiority, low IQ, making up racism to get paid, the victim mentality, waiting for a handout, government dependence, special rights and more. All this is crap. So let’s step out of the box. Let’s really leave the plantation. Let us truly be politically incorrect. The root cause of the problems blacks face today are due to white racism.

You're a loser, white boy.  The cause of our problems are people like you. A president commissioned a study 53 years ago and 52 years ago that study concluded:

_*“One of the conclusions of the Kerner Report was that white racism was at work, was the cause of the upsets and the uprisings that we had. In fact, the report stated that white society created it, perpetuates it, and sustains it.”*_

That was the opinion of whites which was made after an exhaustive study. It is not the ranting of some faggot from strormfront.  Your opinion of blacks is fake news. Our opinion of whites is based on a system created by whites that purposefully excluded us for nearly 350 years which included these things:

*“1. Police practices 2. Unemployment and underemployment 3. Inadequate housing. 4. Inadequate education 5. Poor recreation facilities and programs 6. Ineffectiveness of the political structure and grievance mechanisms. 7. Disrespectful white attitudes 8. Discriminatory administration of justice 9. Inadequacy of federal programs 10. Inadequacy of municipal services 11. Discriminatory consumer and credit practices 12. Inadequate welfare programs. “*

No one black did that to you but every black person in this forum has experienced one or more of these thing, some of them consistently. So if blacks didn't like you, its probably because you exhibit number 7.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> iamwhocannotsee,
> 
> Seems that white conservatives have the problem with black people seeing them as who they are.
> 
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Jun 20, 2020)

freyasman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhocannotsee,
> ...


Seems like you white boys all own one.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 20, 2020)

iamwhatiseem 
*Some years ago many cities, including Indianapolis, decided to invest copious $$$ into high crime, poorer areas.*

But was that $$$ for black people and black people only ? I want to know if that money was specifically for black people only.

Black progress is measured in dollars. If black people as a group have got more dollars then we're moving in the right direction. The black economic structure needs to be controlled by black ppl. If we are not holders of capital. If we are not able to finance things at an unlimited global and universal level then the system is failing.

The wealth of the USA and the western world was built on exploiting black labour and later systematic racism to trap black people into being a never ending labor, consumer and prison class of people. The Homestead Act gave whites free land which they passed down generationally all the while bombing any attempt at black economic empowerment (Black wall street and Tulsa)

White and non black people control the economy of every single black neigbourhood in America.

But there is not single white neighbourhood in the world were black ppl control white ppl's economy.

iamwhatiseem 
*This displaced a lot of people, many of them blacks. *

Why would blk ppl be displace if you're saying that whites were rolling out the red carpet for black ppl (_Something I have never seen, known of or experienced_). ? 

If you're negative experiences with blacks prove that blacks are bad people and to be avoided, then anyone who had had good experiences with black people would be able to say that all blacks are good people and to welcomed in.

An argument every bit as stupid, but just as logical, given your line of reasoning.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You are a delusional, sniveling little bitch.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 20, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> iamwhatiseem
> *Some years ago many cities, including Indianapolis, decided to invest copious $$$ into high crime, poorer areas.*
> 
> But was that $$$ for black people and black people only ? I want to know if that money was specifically for black people only.
> ...


And you are a hypocrite.


----------



## Desperado (Jun 20, 2020)

Absolutely amazing that you refuse to accept any responsibility for your own problems and just blame them on the whites. You people are disgusting


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 20, 2020)

Desperado 
*Absolutely amazing that you refuse to accept any responsibility for your own problems and just blame them on the whites. You people are disgusting*

I’ve always found it funny how white ppl want to view responsibility as a one-way street

They need to clean up their act, but we don’t need to do anything.

How can black ppl take responsibility when white criminals have more chance of getting a job than blk ppl who are clean ?

Black folks are taken responsibility all the time self-help all the time.

We have to.

We have enough experience with white institutions to know that  they have never done much to improve our situation.

But I see very little self responsibility self-help in the white community. 

Rarely doyou spend time dealing with your own racism biases and which only you have any control over, since the folks doing the discriminating are white like u.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> iamwhocannotsee,
> 
> Seems that white conservatives have the problem with black people seeing them as who they are.
> 
> ...




If your dumb ass spent as much time working to have some tangible assets you wouldn't be here, blaming whites for all your failures in life.  When my ancestors got tired of King George and tyranny, they got on ships and came here with little more than the shirts on their backs.  On the Mayflower, half of the people would die from starvation and sickness in the first year.  Yet, the whites kept coming, kept working, kept sacrificing.  They didn't need King George's money; they were able to create wealth with their own two hands.

For all the bitching and wailing you do, you seem to forget that 97 percent of the colonists and then Americans never owned a damn slave.  Many of them lived in the Appalachians and lived far worse than any of their black contemporaries.  Whites worked the land and in coal mines.  And when the whites had enough of the government, they rebelled.  In the Battle of Blair Mountain, the federal government sent troops in with MB1 bombers to wage war against the citizenry.  Whatever you think your people have been through, the whites have had it - and probably worse.  The difference is, people like you are leeches, unable to get off your ass and carve out your own piece of the American pie.  You're all about figuring out the best way to redistribute the wealth.  You're not concerned with creating it.

When whites have retreated to the desolate places just to be left alone, your government has sent in troops to flush them out as  they did with Randy Weaver.  People like you would choke on your own spit if a white man didn't come along and swab out your throat.  If this country is so bad, why don't you pack your rags and go to Africa?  Hell, you waste your life claiming that whites owe you a living.  Whites in America aren't even responsible for what happened to the blacks for the most part.  We were under the control of a government thousands of miles away.  Go screw with them for a change.  Sue them.  Go after the companies and the families that owned the slave ships and made the profit off it.  Better still, push yourself away from your computer, get yourself a job and earn some money so that you don't have to come here every day, writing a freaking book wailing about how bad you have it because you're too damn lazy to get a job and become productive - and it's all the white man's fault.


----------



## Desperado (Jun 20, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> Desperado
> *Absolutely amazing that you refuse to accept any responsibility for your own problems and just blame them on the whites. You people are disgusting*
> 
> I’ve always found it funny how white ppl want to view responsibility as a one-way street
> ...


 There mare many blacks who live in the suburbs  that are successful  unlike the hood rats that openly reject American society If they reject American society then far be it from me to try to change their lives.  Americans have bent over backwards trying to give blacks an advantage to escape the ghetto but sadly theu have not take advantage of it


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> iamwhatiseem
> *Some years ago many cities, including Indianapolis, decided to invest copious $$$ into high crime, poorer areas.*
> 
> But was that $$$ for black people and black people only ? I want to know if that money was specifically for black people only.
> ...


 
You are determined to fail, and send all your time preparing excuses. I hope you don't call yourself a man.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2020)

Desperado said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Desperado
> ...



Pull back on that bullshit. There are many successful people in the city as well.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 20, 2020)

Desperado said:


> There mare many blacks who live in the suburbs that are successful  unlike the hood rats that openly reject American society If they reject American society


It depends on what you define as successful.

As I said before. Black progress or success is measured in dollars. 

If black people as a group have got more dollars then we're moving in the right direction. The black economic structure needs to be controlled by black ppl. If we are not holders of capital. If we are not able to finance things at an unlimited global and universal level then the system is failing.

The wealth of the USA and the western world was built on exploiting black labour and later systematic racism to trap black people into being a never ending labor, consumer and prison class of people. The Homestead Act gave whites free land which they passed down generationally all the while bombing any attempt at black economic empowerment (Black wall street and Tulsa)

White and non black people control the economy of every single black neigbourhood in America.

*But there is not single white neighbourhood in the world were black ppl control white ppl's economy.*



Desperado said:


> Americans have bent over backwards trying to give blacks an advantage to escape the ghetto


Well if what you're saying is true that white people were so deeply saddened by racism that they decided to do something about it and put and end to it then we would not have the problems we have today.

If haven't noticed America has been burning down over the past few weeks. But you carry sticking your head in the sand.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> ...As I said before. Black progress or success is measured in dollars.
> ...


You're not "black people," you are _one person_. If you measure your worth as a human being by dollars, you are an empty shell and a failure in the most important sense.


----------



## Desperado (Jun 20, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > There mare many blacks who live in the suburbs that are successful  unlike the hood rats that openly reject American society If they reject American society
> ...


No I have noticed that American Cities are being torched by blacks,  Stores Looted by blacks supposedly all in the name of  a criminal who was killed by police.  What pisses me ff more than the rioting and looting done by these people is that the government is not doing a damn thing about it. Instead of coming down hard on the rioters they are forcing a Kwanzaa like holiday on the American People


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 20, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> Desperado
> *Absolutely amazing that you refuse to accept any responsibility for your own problems and just blame them on the whites. You people are disgusting*
> 
> I’ve always found it funny how white ppl want to view responsibility as a one-way street
> ...



Let's talk honestly.  The white people in this country are some sorry mother fuckers.  Parents don't want to properly rear their children, so with the help of the school system, local governments, mental health officials, and Big Pharma, they start their kids off with drugs like Adderall and or Ritalin for imaginary disorders like ADD / ADHD (which is really poor diet, exercise, studying habits, chaos in the home, etc.)  Those kids are taught that Nirvana is in pills.  So they graduate to opioids and they become on again / off again users of SSRIs.  They get into illegal drugs and that becomes their lifestyle.  Americans consume over 80 percent of the world's opioid supply and we are the drug capital of the world.

The white kids in my neighborhood play video games, smoke weed, sit on their asses, and there are as worthless as tits on a boar hog.  When offered a job, they laugh.  Mommy will let them live at home, rent free and Uncle Scam will provide a debit card so that they can eat.  The entrepreneurial, but lazy ass white will go to the food bank and get his food, then use his debit card to buy someone elses groceries and they give him 70 cents on the dollar in cash.  That allows the white kids to buy their drugs.  

As someone who hires people for gigs - people who are genuinely locked out of the job market, the only people that show up are two guys in a pick-up truck wanting to tell you they are "_contractors_" and expecting  to be paid the big bucks.  The other guys are Hispanics, *willing* to work, but *lacking the ability *to do acceptable work.  In the real world, most companies farm out their hiring process to agencies.  Those agencies administer drug tests, look for criminal records, driving records, and evaluate a person's educational and work accomplishments.  Generally, the policy of most corporations is that the hiring manager will never know a person's race before considering them.

Regardless of your color, employers summarily reject anyone with a conviction of violence... misdemeanor or felony, it is irrelevant.  My wife has a son that has been turned down by every fast food joint, retail store, restaurant, and landscape company within ten miles of his house over an 8 year old felony conviction.  His crime?  He was in an argument with his wife and said while having a diabetic meltdown "_I will fucking kill you_" - that did it. They never actually sent him to prison.  He couldn't find a job so every once in a while, they threw him in jail for a couple of weeks for not paying a fine or showing up at the probation office, but wrote the whole conviction off (it's still on his records) in four years.  He is unemployable.  Most of the white guys I know under 40 are unemployable.  It's their own fault.

I've heard all that blacks have to say about dealing with white institutions, but for most of my life blacks have had the advantage of organizations like the NAACP, CORE (if it still exists), the SPLC, etc., etc. protecting their interests.  Whites have never had that.  Blacks have had the advantage of affirmative action, reverse discrimination, racial quotas in the workplace and racial hiring schemes.  Let's face the facts.  White businessmen are scared shitless to deny a black man a job for fear of being sued for discrimination.  They dare not fire a black guy.  Hell, employers will make it hard on a whole company by reducing the number of sick days or the leniency of a tardiness policy because one black guy can't show up on time rather than deal with that one troublesome employee.  

Both sides like to play the blame game.  Both sides are jealous of what they think the other gets or how the other is treated.  A black and white cop team once put me in handcuffs, hung me so that my tip toes barely touched the floor, put a 2 inch telephone book over my rib cage, and beat the living Hell out of me with a billy stick once.  The charges were dropped at my initial hearing and those two guys got away with beating an innocent guy - who was white.  Another time, I took pictures of local police working off duty jobs and blocking the emergency exit doors at a theater where they worked.  The law is they cannot do that unless they are answering an official call AND their blue lights must be flashing.  The chairman of the county commission turned my pictures over to the sheriff and he wrote me a letter admonishing me to "_mind your own fucking business_."  That was followed up by a harassment campaign that resulted in three years of me defending myself in court over totally bogus charges.  I'm the wrong guy to try and convince that blacks get treated any differently than whites.

Blacks believe the swill they sell so they develop an attitude.  If you don't get what you want, it's always the white guy's fault.  Brain dead whites buy the bullshit.  A few days ago a white cop is charged with murder after a black suspect resisted arrest, grabs a taser gun and shoots at the arresting officer.  The taser gun was a "_deadly weapon_" until it was a black guy that took one and shot at an armed cop.  Funny how the law works so that if I shoot at someone with a taser gun, it's a deadly weapon, but not if a black guy shoots at a cop.  I wonder what the outcome would have been if that black dude shot the cop with the taser gun, took the cop's Glock and killed someone.  The whole policy was written in a place where blacks outnumber whites on the city council by a margin* greater* than 2 to 1.  AND, they have a black Mayor.  It's their job to come up with training programs and policies on force, but they are not being held accountable.  Only the white lady who carried out their policies and training protocols is being held accountable.

Blacks commit more violent crimes per capita than any other race; they don't want to be held accountable; they don't want to be self reliant or independent.  They only want to find a way to distribute the wealth and resources, starting with the whites who are no better off than the blacks.  Your're here instead of looking for a job.  So I end my rant with the admonition that you need to hold yourself accountable and quit depending on someone else to _give_ you a job because private employers don't really owe you the job.  Clean up your culture.  Ask yourself objectively why an employer would reject you as a potential candidate for a given job.  It's not always about the color of your skin.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 20, 2020)

Desperado said:


> No I have noticed that American Cities are being torched by blacks,  Stores Looted by blacks supposedly all in the name of  a criminal who was killed by police.


Power is not taken politely.

You have to speak the language of the white man and the white man only understands violence and destruction. So you have to talk in a way that he understands.

So burn it all down as far I'm concerned. I don't give a sh*t about insured buildings. 

Plus most of looters and arsonists are white are anyway. 

Black people are the engine for freedom and justice. We are the only who trying to set this record straight and if you haven't noticed as far as Australia to UK, to New Zealand, to Sweden, to France to Germany EVERYONE is following out lead. 

You are just some no mark boy talking crap on the internet. Meanwhile we're affecting the world. Nike, Apple, MicroSoft, Coco-Cola spend millions trying to influence people.

A fee blk ppl from minneapolis have done what they can only dream of in a few weeks



Desperado said:


> What pisses me ff more than the rioting and looting done by these people is that the government is not doing a damn thing about it. Instead of coming down hard on the rioters they are forcing a Kwanzaa like holiday on the American People



What can the USA government do to black ppl that they have not done already ? What should they do ? Send in the army ? The tanks ? The military ? Is that supposed to scare us ? Fk outta here.

We'll fight you till hell freezes over and then we'll fight you on that fkin ice.


----------



## Propofol (Jun 20, 2020)

freyasman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Our crime rate is lower than yours and the racist teachings you were raised with is why you think as you do. You talk about not trusting blacks but we are the ones who keep getting fucked over by whites and whites like you can't understand how blacks can't trust you. Whites have a 400 year record of criminal behavior and you post this garbage.
> ...


correct!


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 20, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > There mare many blacks who live in the suburbs that are successful  unlike the hood rats that openly reject American society If they reject American society
> ...



Zimbabwe - and if you disagree, then you'd be admitting that whites are superior to the blacks.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 20, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhocannotsee,
> ...


There is a difference between working of your own free will and working under the whip.

There is a difference of having a family and raising your children and having your wife and/or children taken from you to be sold to the highest bidder.

Ignoring this and saying slaves had it better than some other poor White people of the same era is not only ignorant but also dishonest.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 20, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The reality is, they lived better.  No, slavery wasn't easy.  But, if we're going to play the game that it should be a determining factor hundreds of years down the road, then blacks are claiming to be the Egyptians.  Since they held Israelites in bondage, give them their freaking reparations checks already and let them apply it toward the people they held in slavery.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 20, 2020)

Porter Rockwell
*Let's talk honestly.  *

OK

Porter Rockwell
*The white people in this country are some sorry mother fuckers.  *

But they live under a system of white supremacy which benefits them and there is not one sorry mother fuckin white person you can find who would swap places with me.

Porter Rockwell
*Parents don't want to properly rear their children, so with the help of the school system, local governments, mental health officials, and Big Pharma, they start their kids off with drugs like Adderall and or Ritalin for imaginary disorders like ADD / ADHD (which is really poor diet, exercise, studying habits, chaos in the home, etc.)  those kids are taught that Nirvana is in pills. *

They're white. They don't have to have a good diet or exercise. Whites know they can screw up and still now the system is not gonna come down as hard on them as it does other

You can read it from white people's own mouths on quora. How white privilege has helped them out.

Porter Rockwell
*Those kids are taught that Nirvana is in pills. So they graduate to opioids and they become on again / off again users of SSRIs. They get into illegal drugs and that becomes their lifestyle. Americans consume over 80 percent of the world's opioid supply and we are the drug capital of the world. The white kids in my neighborhood play video games, smoke weed, sit on their asses, and there are as worthless as tits on a boar hog.*

But they are white.

I know most drug users are white. I know most of the drugs are in suburban areas.

I know meth and heroin (drugs that black people rarely use or sell) 85% of the users and sellers are white.Yet more black people r in jaill.

I know all over the USA white people are drugged out on meth like this
















*BUT THEY ARE WHITE*

So they have programs giving them clean needles and a program to pick up the needles they discard on the ground.

I know in Waco  which has been a hotbed for crystal meth use. White changed possession of meth from felony to misdemeanor.

You see when it’s a white problem .....it's a problem. They don’t want the little white Timmys of the world to hit that cell






So you can talk forever about drug use in the white community but whites know they have a system to go easy on them like Clinton in this opiod crisis. They have Methodone Clinics to help them manage their addiction.






Wonder if he's ever spoken on the CIA's trade of Cocaine 4 Weapons in Nicaragua '90's ? Or Nixon's overt racist drug war that he co-opted ?

In fact they go so soft on white drug users that Miami police say they’ll offer opioid addicts rehab instead of arresting them






Look at the story of the dead opiod addict last year (Maddie Linsenmeir). You would think she was getting to be buried in Arlington with all this press around her death.






They’re making martyrs out of white junkies when we steady getting killed.

Porter Rockwell
*When offered a job, they laugh. *

I know they laugh because they're white and they know another job will come round the corner.

I'm pretty sure you know that white criminals have a better chance of getting job than black ppl that are clean.

I'm pretty sure you know this

Porter Rockwell
*Mommy will let them live at home, rent free and Uncle Scam will provide a debit card so that they can eat. The entrepreneurial, but lazy ass white will go to the food bank and get his food, then use his debit card to buy someone elses groceries and they give him 70 cents on the dollar in cash. That allows the white kids to buy their drugs.*

You're just describing all the goodies and treats that come with a white person living in a system of white supremacy. I know this.

Porter Rockwell
*That allows the white kids to buy their drugs. *

And most of the distributes and suppliers of the drugs aren’t black. That is where the real money is. The black criminals are nothing but bullet fodder and a source of income for those who gain jobs in the prisons.

The distributors live in communities divorced from the street level dealers. They are almost never caught. If a black dealer, goes down, there is always another to take their place.

For every white drug dealer they apprehend, 99% get away. Plus they are not stopped as much. Hence it would appear to the people that it is mostly blacks who are committing these crimes.

For every black criminal who is incarcerated, there is many more white ones walking free, or in rehab, as the notion here is that they don’t want to ‘destroy’ a promising young person’s life.

Because of the socioeconomic deprivations of these black criminals, they will be hard pressed to find good legal representation. And in most cases we are not even talking about the hard stuff, like heroin, crack or cocaine, but marijuana – weed.

And even after they do their time they do not get to start over clean.

1) Almost no one will hire you.
2) Most professional licences are out of the question too.
3) For the first five years you cannot get public housing – just when you need it most.
4) You will never again get food stamps. And on and on.

Your life is messed up forever. So what becomes of them ? We already know : Within three years there is a 70% chance you will be back in prison.

And all this is explained away by guys like you that blacks are just low IQ savages who can't do no good, and then endless stats about 'black crime' is churned out to people who already have preconceived ideas about black people.

Which further encourages the police to target black men, lock up black men and even kill black men and cycle continues, year after year after year.

Porter Rockwell
*As someone who hires people for gigs - people who are genuinely locked out of the job market, the only people that show up are two guys in a pick-up truck wanting to tell you they are "contractors" and expecting  to be paid the big bucks.  *

EVERY CITY IN AMERICA SHOULD MAKE IT THAT COMPANIES ARE MANDATED TO DO 20% OF THERE BUSINESS WITH BLACK BUSINESSES

So corporations that want to do business in a city, part of their requirements to get their business licence is at least 20% of their contracts must goto black businesses that are either purely black sole proprietorships or are corporations that are 75% black owned as a condition.

And if white people can't find black contractor ? Then they're going to have to implement the *CHINA LAW*.

When the white supremacist came into China they thought that they could run the same game they do on blacks and other non whites but China said _"Wait a minute. Hold your brakes white man. You're not gonna come over here and take it over. You're going to have to enter into contracts with Chinese automotive companies and that's mandatory and you'll share it 50-50 with our own home grown Chinese companies. Your not gonna come here and rape the economy and leave us with nothing "_

So if a white contractor can find a black contractor. He's gonna be told

_"Say hello to your new 50-50 black partner Mr white man. Every morning. You're gonna go all over the books with him, all over the plans, all over the numbers, all over the blueprints, all over the procedure"_

And at the end everybody is gonna know how set up this freeway, this building when it is done.

And if he doesn't like it he's told. "_OK. Mr White Supremacist contractor. Would you like 50% of the contract ? Or 0% of the contract ?"_

He'll start acting right.

If this happened you would see economic earthquakes in 12 months.

When it comes to building the schools, the parks, who get's the contract ? Not black people and if there no black vendors then programs need to be set up to make sure there are in the future otherwise you don't get the contract (The China Law)

Black people built the USA but if black kids are growing up seeing white people building this, building that and they see no one in their family building that's gonna condition the brain into thinking "_That's what white people do, that's not for us"_

New York that's a city with 20% blk population but all you see is whites doing the side walk work and street work and they keep that for themselves.

And if it's MAJORITY a black city ALL OF THE CONTRACTS SHOULD GO TO A BLACK CONTRACTOR

When small business have stable contracts with larger companies this enables the smaller business to make long term plans. They can get access to lines of credit.

Companies in the USA receive public assistance in the form of tax breaks and EVEN tax credits as well free infrastructure upgrades to make it easier for them to do business. Whenever they build a Walmart or a Whole-foods or whatever, they redo the whole dam inter-section. For a Walmart they put up new traffic lights, new sewage lines, they use millions of blk tax money for white companies.

But they'll never do that for a black business. Because when black people show up it "_O no !! Thats welfare ! We cant give you nothing_" meanwhile they're given white businesses millions.

Bill Gates wasn't some business marvel.

He took the idea for windows from Xerox and another guy who did the coding and took to IBM.

He was able to get a contact from IBM for Windows. He didn't get a job with IBM but he went on to be bigger than IBM. Thats how white wealth is built. Elon Musk is the definition of white privilege he cashed out on paypal so now all he has to do is say "Hey, I got an idea" and rich ppl all over the world show up simply to sponsor his idea. It doesn't matter how crazy his idea is people would pump him so much money that it almost eliminates failure

Imagine solid black business had that kinda access to wealth ? There'd be an economic revolution in years.


----------



## Desperado (Jun 20, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> Porter Rockwell
> *Let's talk honestly.  *
> 
> OK
> ...


Fucking cry me a river.... again all you are asking for is more government control and aid.... If you can;t do it on your own you can;t do it.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 20, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Zimbabwe - and if you disagree, then you'd be admitting that whites are superior to the blacks.


No white man is African


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 20, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Zimbabwe - and if you disagree, then you'd be admitting that whites are superior to the blacks.
> ...



Don't know what is supposed to mean.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 20, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Don't know what is supposed to mean.



It's means what white people are Africans. So if I come into your home and rob and rape everyone in your home, and use what in your home to build my empire. And I say I'm doing this bcoz blk ppl are superior to whites.

Then I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 20, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> iamwhatiseem
> *Some years ago many cities, including Indianapolis, decided to invest copious $$$ into high crime, poorer areas.*
> 
> But was that $$$ for black people and black people only ? I want to know if that money was specifically for black people only.
> ...


 *In order to be holders of capital you have to earn it.
Here is a novel concept for you... everything you have ever had in your life, have now, and will ever have came to you as a result of someones productive output. Hopefully your own.
 In other words, someone had to go to work, do a job and earn the $$ that gave you whatever you have. *Hopefully YOU earned it. 
   If you think a city is going to give free money (that other people had to go to work to generate) to a group of black people, and magically they will act like angels and do what is right for the race - you have a GREAT deal to learn about human nature. Cause that ain't gonna happen. I give you Barrack Obama, I give you Ray Nagin, I give you Marion Berry...shall I list more? These are black people who had the power and money to help black people - but they did not. Two of the three went to jail for corruption, drug use and theft.
   ANd the $$$ Indianapolis spent on poor areas... was it for blacks? Hell no. Of course not, name a city that did that. There is none. The Democrats NEED you to stay down so they can keep patronizing you and giving you trinkets so you keep voting for them.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 20, 2020)

iamwhatiseem 
*In order to be holders of capital you have to earn it.*

lol. The whole system of white supremacy is about unearned benefits. 

Whites could vote by the 1860s, not the 1960s – Because they were White.
Whites qualified for the Homestead Act, the G.I. Bill and FHA loans – Because they were White.
Whites could live in nice neighbourhoods and go to nice schools – Because they were Whites

I could be here all day if I listed out all the things white people didn't earn but got. The whole system of racism, the system of white supremacy is all about unearned privileges

Companies in the USA receive public assistance in the form of tax breaks and EVEN tax credits as well free infrastructure upgrades to make it easier for them to do business. Whenever they build a Walmart or a Whole-foods or whatever, they redo the whole dam inter-section. For a Walmart they put up new traffic lights, new sewage lines, they use millions of blk tax money for white companies.

They don't earn it. They just get because they are white.

But you let a black business do that and all of sudden it's "_O no !! Thats welfare ! We cant give you nothing_" meanwhile they're given white businesses millions.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 20, 2020)

iamwhatiseem 
*Barrack Obama, I give you Ray Nagin, I give you Marion Berry...shall I list more? These are black people who had the power and money to help black people - but they did not. Two of the three went to jail for corruption, drug use and theft.*

Exactly. The key word is "Given" of course they didn't help blk people.

President Obama was “given” a powerful position by the most powerful white people in the U.S actually meant he had NO POWER AT ALL. No group that is smart enough to be in power is stupid enough to educate, nominate, and finance someone who wants to destroy or diminish their power


----------



## freyasman (Jun 20, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > ...As I said before. Black progress or success is measured in dollars.
> ...


Hold up...... Let me make a call and see what I can get for his organs before we decide he is worthless.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> ...President Obama was “given” a powerful position by ...


By winning the presidential election - twice - dummy.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 20, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > No I have noticed that American Cities are being torched by blacks,  Stores Looted by blacks supposedly all in the name of  a criminal who was killed by police.
> ...


Well, they could stop feeding the poor ones.
The easiest way to get rid of people you don't like is to starve them out; create a famine. The Sudan, the Kulaks, etc., history is full of examples. But Americans with wealth (aka: taxpayers) are not only _not_ starving poor blacks, they are actively paying to feed them through things like SNAP, and EBT.

Every race on the planet was subjugated by another at one time or another..... difference is, they all got the fuck over it and got on with making their way in the world.


So what is _your_ fucking problem, son?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 20, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know what is supposed to mean.
> ...



Since you want to look at it that way, America is not the home of the blacks.  The whites took this land by Right of Conquest which was internationally understood as being legal.  Our government was for whites and if not for the* illegally ratified* 14th Amendment (which officially made both blacks and whites slaves)  you would not even be in this country.  You're still a slave and if might is right, then I get from you if the whites defeat you in a war, then this political B.S. is over.  Is that right?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 20, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> iamwhatiseem
> *Barrack Obama, I give you Ray Nagin, I give you Marion Berry...shall I list more? These are black people who had the power and money to help black people - but they did not. Two of the three went to jail for corruption, drug use and theft.*
> 
> Exactly. The key word is "Given" of course they didn't help blk people.
> ...


  Ok Dude, we're done. You are either being obtuse and trolling, or you just want to stay a victim so you can bitch about it.
Either way. There is no help for you in any way. Have fun living your life bitter and full of jealousy and hate.
I am sure you can find some leftist self loathing privileged white people to grovel for you.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > No I have noticed that American Cities are being torched by blacks,  Stores Looted by blacks supposedly all in the name of  a criminal who was killed by police.
> ...


Be careful what you wish for. It's fortunate for you that you are nothing but another empty big mouth on the internet.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 20, 2020)

freyasman said:


> If white folks are so weak and easily dominated, then how are they keeping you down and oppressed, boy?
> 
> You can't have it both ways; either they are too formidable for you to overcome and that's why you need  affirmative action and police reform, etc., *or* they are weak and easily dominated by the superior black race, yadda yadda yadda.....
> 
> Which is it?


Those aren't the only two options.  Superior weaponry determines who prevails in an enocunter.

Being particularly bloodthirsty and ruthless pretty much cinches the outcome as evidenced by the near decimation of the native American population and the oppression and subjugation of the black race.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Those aren't the only two options.  Superior weaponry determines who prevails in an enocunter.
> 
> Being particularly bloodthirsty and ruthless pretty much cinches the outcome as evidenced by the near decimation of the native American population and the oppression and subjugation of the black race.


That’s not what led to those outcomes.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 20, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> When you project your experiences with just a few people with a certain skin color onto all other people who happen to have a similar skin color , what do you call it if not racism?
> 
> There are assholes out there of all skin colors.


Not only that, but some white racists, knowing the history of the racial disparity and oppression in the U.S. like to use that knowledge to salt the wounds.  That's what all of the fake ignorance and mocking about why black have not been able to achieve what other racial or ethnic groups have, knowing full well that people of African descent were hobbled by laws and policies that made their subjugation and oppression lawful.

We know this, and we know when they are willfully ignoring these facts and/or pretending to not know this is the case.

"....Freedom is the right to share, share fully and equally, in American society–to vote, to hold a job, to enter a public place, to go to school. It is the right to be treated in every part of our national life as a person equal in dignity and promise to all others.

But freedom is not enough. _*You do not wipe away the scars of centuries by saying: Now you are free to go where you want, and do as you desire, and choose the leaders you please*_.

_*You do not take a person who, for years, has been hobbled by chains and liberate him, bring him up to the starting line of a race and then say, “you are free to compete with all the others,” and still justly believe that you have been completely fair*_.

Thus it is not enough just to open the gates of opportunity. All our citizens must have the ability to walk through those gates".

Lyndon Johnson, Howard University Commencement Address (1965)


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 20, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Management Of Aggressive Behavior
> 
> Like I said, I use up all my compassion, understanding, and restraint at work 5 nights a week; I got nothing left when I'm off the clock. Get loud and in my face _then_ and the _best_ thing that's going to happen to you is I'll feed you an entire can of pepper spray.
> 
> ...


So are you Mark?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 20, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Those aren't the only two options.  Superior weaponry determines who prevails in an enocunter.
> 
> Being particularly bloodthirsty and ruthless pretty much cinches the outcome as evidenced by the near decimation of the native American population and the oppression and subjugation of the black race.


I spent a fair amount of time fighting in Afghanistan and while we had those goat fuckers seriously out-gunned, they still gave a damn good accounting of themselves. So if you live in the United States of 400 million firearms and 3 trillion rounds of ammunition, you probably shouldn't try to use a lame ass excuse like that for why you're losing.

As to us being particularly bloodthirsty, what do you expect me to say? _*Of course*_ we are..... that's what it took to get here.

BTW, something ya'll might want to keep in mind; when you play identity politics, and take sides based on race, you force everyone else to do the same, whether they want to or not.

And traditionally, historically, when white people band together and act only in their own interests, and with a  *"fuck everybody who ain't us"* attitude, that has worked out very _very_ poorly for everyone else.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 20, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Those aren't the only two options.  Superior weaponry determines who prevails in an enocunter.
> 
> Being particularly bloodthirsty and ruthless pretty much cinches the outcome as evidenced by the near decimation of the native American population and the oppression and subjugation of the black race.


Speaking of Native Americans, read Empire of The Summer Moon, by S.C. Gywnne; good info there about fighting the Commanches and what all went on there.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 20, 2020)

imawhosure
*Ok Dude, we're done. *

White supremacists start running when you challenge their racist theories. Your points of view sound good when you are around your white family and friends. They sound good when no-one is there is to counter them

imawhosure
*You are either being obtuse and trolling.*

Accuse someone of trolling is trolling.

iamwhatiseem
*or you just want to stay a victim so you can bitch about it.*

This is the Unkotare tactic. Make the argument personal.

To tell my son that he can be anything he wants to be if he tries hard enough is nice but unless I warn him about the obstacles in his path. I’m ill-suiting him for the real world.

Downplaying racism backfires.

If he or any black person is led to believe that there are no obstacles in their way. They're gonna overestimate the extent to which whites will recognize their hard work. On the other hand, by discussing those obstacles black people who are the targets of racist unjust treatment can steel themselves against it.

And how come you don’t accuse whites in here of victimization ? They're always talking about how they are victims taxes, big government, immigrants, reverse discrimination, “radical Islam,” you name it.

Whites loves victim-hood, so long as they’re the ones who get to choose which victims count

iamwhatiseem
*Have fun living your life bitter and full of jealousy and hate.*

I don't hate white people in the same way that I don't hate Tigers. But I understand a Tigers nature. Tigers kill. It's not personal. It's just their nature.

iamwhatiseem
*I am sure you can find some leftist self loathing privileged white people to grovel for you.*

Every white and non black person on this planet is anti black to some degree.

The word “racism” is everywhere. The right term is “anti-blackness.”

And all white and non black ppl will have soaked up various elements of racist thinking about blk pp


----------



## freyasman (Jun 20, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> So are you Mark?


What?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 20, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> That’s not what led to those outcomes.





iamwhatiseem said:


> Hahaha.....
> "I don't know what it is like to be judged by color of skin..."
> Of course I do. Being judged by color of skin is no different that many other things people judge you for.
> And if yuo expect me to believe you were racially profiled for being 1/4 something.... I don't


According to America law, all he needs is to have 1 drop


> The *one-drop rule* is a social and legal principle of racial classification that was historically prominent in the United States in the 20th century. It asserted that any person with even one ancestor of black ancestry ("one drop" of black blood)[1][2] is considered black (_Negro_ or _colored_ in historical terms).


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 20, 2020)

freyasman said:


> False.
> 
> Men are wired to be extremely suspicious of anyone who is not their tribe. You ever see the movie Apocalypto? What happened to the protagonist's village was a very common occurrence throughout all of human history, everywhere in the world. It still is in many places.
> Seeing strangers, people who don't look, sound, or act as you and yours do, showing up in your area, is going to be a red flag, and you're going to keep an eye on those folks.
> ...


Who trained you to be that way?  The U.S. military or the MOAB training?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 20, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Who trained you to be that way?  The U.S. military or the MOAB training?


The folks who almost always said _"You ain't from around here...."_ as the prelude to a group beating and stomping.

You know what? I been shot once, and knifed twice, but I don't see those scars unless I look for them. But every time I look in a mirror, I still see scars I got for being white in the wrong neighborhood about 35 years ago.
I hadn't actually realized that until now.... I guess I just never thought about it.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 20, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Of course, everyone knows that the less white you are, the more ethically and morally superior you are, right? (sarcasm)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well let's come at it from the other end then.  Why do you believe that you not a racist?


freyasman said:


> False.
> Children are very trusting and accepting.
> 
> You are just busting your ass to disagree with anything I say.


Young children are, like toddler age.  That changes as they grow older, presumably as they observe the things that their parents fear, dispise or denegrate.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 20, 2020)

iamwhatiseem
*And traditionally, historically, when white people band together and act only in their own interests, and with a "fuck everybody who ain't us" attitude, that has worked out very very poorly for everyone else.*

The problem is this is 2020. Not 1820. 

Most ppl have access to guns. You will always be faced with mass resistance.

Plenty of innocents will be massacred, families wiped out, communities looted and burnt.

This is not an easy win.

There is no shortage of real veterans from blk urban background. Yes the most disproportionately represented group come from white exurban and rural areas.

Yes white supremacists have always Joined the military, to learn to fight in their little Rahowa thing. The flipside to that, is if they do start up their race war, you'll find there's a lot of blk ppl who've had that same training, as well as combat experience.

And don't think having a technological edge means a great deal.

Napleon had the technological edge in Haiti but they ended up losing.












Even in more recent times. The battle of Mogadishu in 1993. The USA against the Somalian soldiers. There was a film about it, called black hawk down,

What happened ? They ran them them out the country and dragged them from behind their trucks.












And this is against the USA with their military might, all their big weapons and guns and money.

Everyone has access to guns and weapons now dude.







The white man had the technological in Vietnam and they got their asses kicked.

You won't be able to kill off black people without massive tragedy to your own.

You've seen the hell and upheaveal unarmed black people can do in the USA in two weeks ? Now imagine them fully armed ?

But honestly? White supremacists wont try to kill off black ppl.

Why?

What's the point in having a system of white supremacy if there's no one you can feel superior to ?

See. Whites may hate blk ppl but at the same time they thrive off black ppl.

Blk ppl are the glue that keeps you white ppl together.

If there were no black folks around, whites would have no one to blame but themselves for the crime that occurred.

No one to blame but themselves when you didn’t get the jobs you wanted.

No one to blame but themelves when your lives turned out to be less than you expected.

Whites need blk people especially in a inferior role, as a way to build yourselves up, and provide a sense of self-worth you lack.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 20, 2020)

Desperado said:


> Because in the mind of the blacks, it can never be their fault.


What is never their fault?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 20, 2020)

Desperado said:


> There mare many blacks who live in the suburbs  that are successful  unlike the hood rats that openly reject American society If they reject American society then far be it from me to try to change their lives.  Americans have bent over backwards trying to give blacks an advantage to escape the ghetto but sadly theu have not take advantage of it


You think most black people are poor and living in ghettos?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 20, 2020)

freyasman said:


> I spent a fair amount of time fighting in Afghanistan and while we had those goat fuckers seriously out-gunned, they still gave a damn good accounting of themselves. So if you live in the United States of 400 million firearms and 3 trillion rounds of ammunition, you probably shouldn't try to use a lame ass excuse like that for why you're losing.
> 
> As to us being particularly bloodthirsty, what do you expect me to say? _*Of course*_ we are..... that's what it took to get here.
> 
> ...


Goat fuckers?

Correct me if I'm mistaken but the Afghanistanis were very well armed because the United States via the C.I.A. provided them with their weaponry when they wanted their assistance in the U.S.'s fight against the Russians, right therefore this is not an apt comparison.  Neither the black people before they were taken captive in their homelands nor afterwards while being held in captivity with slave patrols ready to chase them down and return them to their "owner" nor the Native Americans used firearms.

As far as your comment "traditionally, historically, when white people band together and act only in their own interests, and with a  *"fuck everybody who ain't us"* attitude, that has worked out very _very_ poorly for everyone else" maybe that would be true if you all could have or would have done it all on your own but you didn't (in spite of what Porter Rockwell believes) and now you can't, at least not without massive repercussions because there is a more level playing field.

List of military equipment used by mujahideen during Soviet–Afghan War - Wikipedia


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 20, 2020)

freyasman said:


> The folks who almost always said _"You ain't from around here...."_ as the prelude to a group beating and stomping.
> 
> You know what? I been shot once, and knifed twice, but I don't see those scars unless I look for them. But every time I look in a mirror, I still see scars I got for being white in the wrong neighborhood about 35 years ago.
> I hadn't actually realized that until now.... I guess I just never thought about it.


Well then that's very unfortunate and what happened to you should never have been allowed to have happened, particularly if there were adults nearby who were aware of what was going on and did nothing to intervene.


----------



## Correll (Jun 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Our crime rate is lower than yours and the racist teachings you were raised with is why you think as you do. You talk about not trusting blacks but we are the ones who keep getting fucked over by whites and whites like you can't understand how blacks can't trust you. Whites have a 400 year record of criminal behavior and you post this garbage.




You are a coward to be afraid to seriously answer his question(S).


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 20, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Of course, everyone knows that the less white you are, the more ethically and morally superior you are, right? (sarcasm)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The question is. Did they do it ? I need to find out all the details. Maybe they were racist ? Who knows?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> ...Napleon had the technological edge in Haiti but they ended up losing.
> ...


You should try to learn some History before trying to allude to it.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> ...No one to blame but themselves when you didn’t get the jobs you wanted.
> 
> No one to blame but themelves when your lives turned out to be less than you expected.
> ...


But YOU (yes, you personally) always have a ready excuse for every failure in your life. Again, you don't actually think of yourself as a man, do you? You should be ashamed of yourself. You belittle and trivialize important considerations of history and equality by playing with race and pretending it is your own personal Cloak of Irresponsibility. So many courageous men and women over the course of American history have worked so hard and sacrificed so much to make us a more perfect union that comes closer to our founding principles, and you tarnish it all by pretending it is just your own personal excuse for anything and everything. You're a disgrace.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> ... nor the Native Americans used firearms.
> ...


????????

Say what?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 20, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> iamwhatiseem
> *And traditionally, historically, when white people band together and act only in their own interests, and with a "fuck everybody who ain't us" attitude, that has worked out very very poorly for everyone else.*
> 
> The problem is this is 2020. Not 1820.
> ...


You are truly, deeply, invested in this rich fantasy life of your's, aren't you?

You ever been in a war?
I have.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 20, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> ????????
> 
> Say what?


Who introduced firearms to the Native Americans?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 20, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Goat fuckers?
> 
> Correct me if I'm mistaken but the Afghanistanis were very well armed because the United States via the C.I.A. provided them with their weaponry when they wanted their assistance in the U.S.'s fight against the Russians, right therefore this is not an apt comparison.  Neither the black people before they were taken captive in their homelands nor afterwards while being held in captivity with slave patrols ready to chase them down and return them to their "owner" nor the Native Americans used firearms.
> 
> ...


We could go down that rabbit hole and stay there all day if you like, but its just a diversion from the main point, which is that lack of arms ain't a problem in America.
And the first gun control laws were Jim Crow laws, btw, which makes me wonder why so many blacks support Democratic politicians who always support _more_ gun control..... seems weird to me.

Anyway, if the playing field is more level now, then what is the problem?
Is it that you don't want equality, but rather to be on top?
That other poster Paul Essien is at least upfront about his desire to be just as evil and shitty as the long dead slave owners he is still pissed at.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 20, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Well then that's very unfortunate and what happened to you should never have been allowed to have happened, particularly if there were adults nearby who were aware of what was going on and did nothing to intervene.


Bad shit happens to everyone lady.

Blacks in America don't have some sort of monopoly on it.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jun 20, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> But YOU (yes, you personally) always have a ready excuse for every failure in your life. Again, you don't actually think of yourself as a man, do you? You should be ashamed of yourself. You belittle and trivialize important considerations of history and equality by playing with race and pretending it is your own personal Cloak of Irresponsibility. So many courageous men and women over the course of American history have worked so hard and sacrificed so much to make us a more perfect union that comes closer to our founding principles, and you tarnish it all by pretending it is just your own personal excuse for anything and everything. You're a disgrace.


The past n present n future of blk ppl concern me the most n in that history white ppl ( white supremacists) are the main evil


----------



## freyasman (Jun 20, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> The question is. Did they do it ? I need to find out all the details. Maybe they were racist ? Who knows?


I think some people are simply evil.
I think you're one of them.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 20, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Bad shit happens to everyone lady.
> 
> Blacks in America don't have some sort of monopoly on it.


Actually it doesn't happen to everyone.  Not everyone is a crime victim, not even the majority of people. 

Furthermore what is considered "bad shit" is relative.  Getting pulled over because one of your tail lights is out and getting a ticket may be considered "bad shit" by someone who has never had anything bad happen to them versus someone getting pulled over for a tail light that is out and ending up dead.

Yet there are still white men whining and crying about how they are the most discriminated group in America today and want to blame the people whom they have traditionally screwed over for all their ills in life.

Did it ever occur to any of you that even if every single instance of misfortune can not directly be attributed to racism, that because so many *can, *it's going to be very difficult to get to where we need to go at least until there are NO instances of racism and I'm fairly certain that is not achievable, at least not in my lifetime.

The best we can hope for is mitigation, in my opinion, and that still sucks.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 20, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Actually it doesn't happen to everyone.  Not everyone is a crime victim, not even the majority of people.
> 
> Furthermore what is considered "bad shit" is relative.  Getting pulled over because one of your tail lights is out and getting a ticket may be considered "bad shit" by someone who has never had anything bad happen to them versus someone getting pulled over for a tail light that is out and ending up dead.
> 
> ...


A case can be made that white men as a group are the most productive and the best behaved demographic in the country and yet they are hated and constantly ridiculed, and sometimes physically attacked.
Yeah, some folks are going to be pissed about that.

I got an idea, let's quit accusing everyone of being racist, how about it?
You think that might do some good?
I do.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 20, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Actually it doesn't happen to everyone.  Not everyone is a crime victim, not even the majority of people.
> 
> Furthermore what is considered "bad shit" is relative.  Getting pulled over because one of your tail lights is out and getting a ticket may be considered "bad shit" by someone who has never had anything bad happen to them versus someone getting pulled over for a tail light that is out and ending up dead.
> 
> ...


And if you wander around planet earth long enough, some "bad shit" _will_ happen to you; no one gets out of here unscathed.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> The past n present n future of blk ppl concern me the most n in that history white ppl ( white supremacists) are the main evil


You're missing the point, idiot.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 21, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Who introduced firearms to the Native Americans?


 The Spanish.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 21, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> The Spanish.


Can you be a bit more specific?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 21, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Can you be a bit more specific?


People from Spain. Maybe you've heard of them? The Conquistadors brought along quite a few. The Native Americans also obtained significant numbers of them via the fur trade in North America, and really increased the number from the Dutch, who produced a great many of them.


----------



## ninja007 (Jun 21, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> iamwhatiseem
> *Barrack Obama, I give you Ray Nagin, I give you Marion Berry...shall I list more? These are black people who had the power and money to help black people - but they did not. Two of the three went to jail for corruption, drug use and theft.*
> 
> Exactly. The key word is "Given" of course they didn't help blk people.
> ...




dumb dumb blacks in africa sold slaves. first slaveowner was black. EVERY race was used as slaves in every country. cry me a river you race baiter. Was it whitey who made millions of black men put their penis in another black womans vagina and leave her, with no job or education?


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 21, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> The reality is, they lived better.  No, slavery wasn't easy.  But, if we're going to play the game that it should be a determining factor hundreds of years down the road, then blacks are claiming to be the Egyptians.  Since they held Israelites in bondage, give them their freaking reparations checks already and let them apply it toward the people they held in slavery.


Really?  If they lived better then why weren't there White people volunteering to be auctioned off in the slave markets?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 21, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> People from Spain. Maybe you've heard of them? The Conquistadors brought along quite a few. The Native Americans also obtained significant numbers of them via the fur trade in North America, and really increased the number from the Dutch, who produced a great many of them.


Oh you mean the Spaniards?  They're still European.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 21, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Oh you mean the Spaniards?  They're still European.


Congratulations on your geography test.


----------



## Flopper (Jun 21, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Like I said there kiddo... my first wife was Mexican. So my two kids are half-Latino/half-white.
> There skin is also darker than whites, but not quite as dark as full blooded Mexican. Her family lives in Aguascalientes, deep enough into Mexico there is not near as much mixing with whites as border Mexicans.
> Anyway... there was never a time where either of my kids or even my wife was mistreated in any way. Not once.
> So that is why I don't believe you.


Black/White is slowly disappearing being replaced by brown.  Currently 15% of all marriages in the US are mixed marriages.  At the increasing rate of mixed marriages, by the end of the century, a person that is purely black or white will be an oddity.  Will there still be racism?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 21, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Black/White is slowly disappearing to replaced by brown.  Currently 15% of all marriages in the US mixed marriages.  At rate mixed marriages are increasing, by the end of the century, a person that is purely black or white will be oddity.  Will there still racism?


   Like I said, racism, once a living breathing beast within our society, is now a bed ridden old man paralyzed the waist down kept alive by the race pimps.


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 22, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> You will never understand what it's liked to have your worth judged by the color of your skin.


Wow! You are one ignorant, stupid, bigoted, egocentric, racist idiot.

Could you tell the forum what color person never gets judged by the color of their skin, and explain the reasoning that you used to come to that stupid conclusion?


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 22, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> Wow! You are one ignorant, stupid, bigoted, egocentric, racist idiot.
> 
> Could you tell the forum what color person never gets judged by the color of their skin, and explain the reasoning that you used to come to that stupid conclusion?



Fuck Off 

I was talking about my personal experiences.

You don't know shit about it.


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 22, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Fuck Off
> 
> I was talking about my personal experiences.
> 
> You don't know shit about it.


And you don't know shit about anyone else's personal experiences either, prick. So how the fuck would you know if they know what it feels like to be judged by the color of their skin?


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 22, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> And you don't know shit about anyone else's personal experiences either, prick. So how the fuck would you know if they know what it feels like to be judged by the color of their skin?


I could tell by his responses to me ass face.

But you take one line out of context from an entire conversation so you lose all context.

So once again Fuck off


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 22, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> And you don't know shit about anyone else's personal experiences either, prick. So how the fuck would you know if they know what it feels like to be judged by the color of their skin?



Unless you live under a rock, you've been judged by the color of your skin.  Some friends remarked just the other day they have seen Hispanics working at Japanese and Chinese restaurants, but never went to one where a white was employed.  Whites have felt the sting of reverse discrimination, racial quotas, racial hiring schemes, and even affirmative action.  Whites are called racists every time they disagree with blacks.  Whites do not have the luxury of seeking a Right to self determination.  The woe is me crap coming from the blacks is sickening.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 22, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Really?  If they lived better then why weren't there White people volunteering to be auctioned off in the slave markets?



White people HAVE been slaves.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 22, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> White people HAVE been slaves.



In this country?

And did those White people volunteer to be slaves because they would have a better life?  That is your position right, that slaves had a better life than plain old free poor people.


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 22, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> White people HAVE been slaves.





Blues Man said:


> I could tell by his responses to me ass face.
> 
> But you take one line out of context from an entire conversation so you lose all context.
> 
> So once again Fuck off


I destroyed the very crux of your argument, DAN.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 22, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> I destroyed the very crux of your argument, DAN.



Hardly.

An out of context single line of an entire conversation is meaningless.

Just like you


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 22, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> In this country?
> 
> And did those White people volunteer to be slaves because they would have a better life?  That is your position right, that slaves had a better life than plain old free poor people.



Do you like being dishonest because you don't have an legitimate beef with the whites?  It that why you misrepresent my position?  The word kidnapping comes from the old term kid nabbing.  Slavers would take white kids off the streets to work on slave ships.  But, in answer to your question, according to Wikipedia:

"_Between 50 and 67 percent of white immigrants to the American colonies, from the 1630s and American Revolution, had traveled under indenture.[50] Many women brought to the colonies were poor, some were abandoned or young girls born out of wedlock, others prostitutes or criminals. One ship's captain reportedly described them as a "villainous and demoralized lot". Many were transported against their will and for profit to Virginia and Maryland. The French transported women from the Salpêtrière prison for the homeless, insane and criminal to __New Orleans_."









						White slavery - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




So, the honest answer to your question is, yes, people DID sell themselves into slavery for the *PROMISE *of a better life.  There were no guarantees.  Once their indentured service was over, they started their lives in this country with little more than the shirts on their backs.  What possible difference does it matter when or where whites were held as slaves by non-whites?  Your only outrage is in America by a people wherein 97 percent of the population never owned a slave?  What kind of B.S. is that?

It appears to me that you are trying to justify the black man's inability to validate himself by ignoring the whole sum of history.  Yeah, whites could go to another country, start with nothing and create their own wealth after being held in slavery.  Blacks have never done it.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 22, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> I destroyed the very crux of your argument, DAN.



You did what???  Who the Hell is "DAN?"  Are sober and sane?  That post, quoting me doesn't appear you are.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 22, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Do you like being dishonest because you don't have an legitimate beef with the whites?  It that why you misrepresent my position?  The word kidnapping comes from the old term kid nabbing.  Slavers would take white kids off the streets to work on slave ships.  But, in answer to your question, according to Wikipedia:
> 
> "_Between 50 and 67 percent of white immigrants to the American colonies, from the 1630s and American Revolution, had traveled under indenture.[50] Many women brought to the colonies were poor, some were abandoned or young girls born out of wedlock, others prostitutes or criminals. One ship's captain reportedly described them as a "villainous and demoralized lot". Many were transported against their will and for profit to Virginia and Maryland. The French transported women from the Salpêtrière prison for the homeless, insane and criminal to __New Orleans_."
> 
> ...


Indentured servants made a voluntary choice.  People were basically loaned the price of passage and room and board that was to be paid off by a specified term of labor.  The key word here is choice.  Slaves were given no choice and their servitude only ended when they died.  How fucking stupid do you have to be to think indentured servants were no different than slaves?



And tell me how many White kids were nabbed and forced to work on slave ships?  Was it anywhere near the number of slaves those slave ships transported to the states?

The fact that you think being forced against your own free will to work under the whip, to have no rights, no standing, to have your family taken away and sold off never to be sen again is justifiable in any sense tells me you are just plain ignorant of the. realities of slavery


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 22, 2020)

Slavery has been over for a very long time.  Past slavery on a distant ancestor does not confer any right to be a violent criminal today.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 22, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> White people HAVE been slaves.




There is no society in which slavery didn't exist.

North African Muslims enslaved million.....hence the Barbary War.

The only question that is pertinent is, which societies have banned slavery.


Slavery ended first....FIRST...in America.

"July 2, 1777. In response to abolitionists' calls across the colonies to end slavery, Vermont became the first colony to ban it outright. Not only did Vermont's legislature agree to abolish slavery entirely, it also moved to provide full voting rights for African American males."








						Vermont 1777: Early Steps Against Slavery
					

Long before Vermont became our 14th state, its people were known for their independence. They were not excited about joining the new United States; nor did they want to remain a part of the British crown. They liked being independent and made that clear to the other colonies on more than one...




					nmaahc.si.edu


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 22, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Indentured servants made a voluntary choice.  People were basically loaned the price of passage and room and board that was to be paid off by a specified term of labor.  The key word here is choice.  Slaves were given no choice and their servitude only ended when they died.  How fucking stupid do you have to be to think indentured servants were no different than slaves?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WTF, dude?  You asked:

"_And did those White people volunteer to be slaves because they would have a better life?_"

You got an answer based on that question, cabron.  How fucking stupid are you?  Throughout history whites were slaves BEFORE their discovery and colonization of America.  We should just forgive and forget all the years they spent in slavery to the blacks, right?  I mean it don't count.  The reality is, whites have never needed the blacks in order to create wealth and build a nation.  Blacks would choke on their spit if they didn't have whites to come along and swab out their throat.

Most of the blacks are about as stupid as you are.  You ask a question and then change the standard, only to pretend I'm stupid.  What kind of idiot are you?  Or does that come with you having an inherited lack of intelligence?  Blacks vote for Democrats because they want to be told where to work, what a living wage is, and what they should or should not eat.  Instead of self reliance, blacks VOLUNTARILY vote for bitches like Nancy Pelosi that want them to rely on a government god for their daily bread.  Blacks need the government to take the burden of the blacks health care and individual welfare.  You support slavery and then bitch about it.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 22, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Slavery has been over for a very long time.  Past slavery on a distant ancestor does not confer any right to be a violent criminal today.


Who said it did?

And FYI there is still slavery today.  Human trafficking is still alive and well and slavery is legal in our prison system as well


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 22, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> WTF, dude?  You asked:
> 
> "_And did those White people volunteer to be slaves because they would have a better life?_"
> 
> ...


No you tried to say an indentured servant was no different than a slave.

That is incorrect.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 22, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Who said it did?
> 
> And FYI there is still slavery today.  Human trafficking is still alive and well and slavery is legal in our prison system as well



And you vote for the politicians that keep up the status quo.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 22, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> And you vote for the politicians that keep up the status quo.


How do you know who I vote for?

HAve I said who I vote for?

Or are you just making shit up?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 22, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> No you tried to say an indentured servant was no different than a slave.
> 
> That is incorrect.



You're a lying mother fucker.  But, an indentured servant IS a slave, cabron.  You asked if whites had ever voluntarily sold themselves into slavery in order to have a better life.  The answer is yes.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 22, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> How do you know who I vote for?
> 
> HAve I said who I vote for?
> 
> Or are you just making shit up?



Yes, you tell people who you vote for when you invoke the talking points of Democratic Socialists with your every post.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 22, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> You should try to learn some History before trying to allude to it.


He’s right you’re wrong buddy


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 22, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Indentured servants made a voluntary choice.  People were basically loaned the price of passage and room and board that was to be paid off by a specified term of labor.  The key word here is choice.  Slaves were given no choice and their servitude only ended when they died.  How fucking stupid do you have to be to think indentured servants were no different than slaves?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, let's get this straight:  If slavery against whites by blacks happened* before* the colonists came to America, it is justifiable AND if more blacks were taken into slavery in the U.S. than whites, then the outrage of slavery is no outrage at all because the victims were whites?  

In the U.S. slave owners tried to buy families in lots so as to keep the family unit intact.  Hey, cabron, did anybody tell you that the whites did not start the institution of slavery?


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 22, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> You're a lying mother fucker.  But, an indentured servant IS a slave, cabron.  You asked if whites had ever voluntarily sold themselves into slavery in order to have a better life.  The answer is yes.







__





						Difference Between Slaves and Indentured Servants | Difference Between
					

Difference Between Slaves and Indentured Servants Slaves vs Indentured Servants The difference between slaves and indentured servants has been blurred because of the changes that happened across various points in time. And so their respective characteristics or roles may appear different when...




					www.differencebetween.net
				




You need to learn about the shit you argue .





__





						1.Difference Between Indentured Servitude and Chattel Slavery
					

Indentured servitude differed from chattel slavery because indentured servants are people who were willing to work to get transportation, land, clothes, food, or shelter instead of money. In chattel...



					doslavery.weebly.com
				




Indentured servitude differed from chattel slavery because indentured servants are people who were willing to work to get transportation, land, clothes, food, or shelter instead of money 


It's the presence of CHOICE that is the difference between indentured servants and slaves


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 22, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Who said it did?
> 
> And FYI there is still slavery today.  Human trafficking is still alive and well and slavery is legal in our prison system as well


And that entitles black criminals to do what.  Since the slavery is practiced by blacks.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 22, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> You're a lying mother fucker.  But, an indentured servant IS a slave, cabron.  You asked if whites had ever voluntarily sold themselves into slavery in order to have a better life.  The answer is yes.


Yea, for a certain amount of time. Not for the rest of their lives.

Its like you being a free intern for 6 months. Technically a slave but only for 6 months.

No white ever sold himself into permanent slavery


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 22, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cabron, YOU asked if white people had ever voluntarily sold themselves into slavery for a better life.  The rest of your B.S. has *NOTHING *to do with what I said.  Are you really that much of a mindless idiot?


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 22, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> So, let's get this straight:  If slavery against whites by blacks happened* before* the colonists came to America, it is justifiable AND if more blacks were taken into slavery in the U.S. than whites, then the outrage of slavery is no outrage at all because the victims were whites?
> 
> In the U.S. slave owners tried to buy families in lots so as to keep the family unit intact.  Hey, cabron, did anybody tell you that the whites did not start the institution of slavery?


I never said slavery was ever justified did I?

You don't even know what slavery is because you think it's exactly the same as choosing to be an indentured servant.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 22, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Cabron, YOU asked if white people had ever voluntarily sold themselves into slavery for a better life.  The rest of your B.S. has *NOTHING *to do with what I said.  Are you really that much of a mindless idiot?



HEY FUCKSTICK

Indentured servitude is not slavery.

It is a contract entered into freely by 2 parties where a person instead of working for a salary works for a predetermined set of benefits like transportation to a foreign country and room an board and that term of service has a predetermined end date.

Slaves do not enter freely into a contract, have no predetermined set of duties or a specified period of service.  They were property to be bought and sold. And their forced service only ended when they died.

My god how fucking stupid are you?


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 22, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> And that entitles black criminals to do what.  Since the slavery is practiced by blacks.


Where did I say it entitles anyone to anything?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 22, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> He’s right you’re wrong buddy


Says the sales monkey 'historian.'


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 22, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Where did I say it entitles anyone to anything?


Don't even think it.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 22, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> I never said slavery was ever justified did I?
> 
> You don't even know what slavery is because you think it's exactly the same as choosing to be an indentured servant.


You are lying.  I did not say that slavery is the exactly the same as indentured servitude, but by dictionary definition both are slavery.  You asked if white people had ever voluntarily sold themselves into slavery.  You're simply dishonest.

Yeah you did imply that whites having lived under slavery before the colonists came here was acceptable.  There is no way you're going to lie about me and come out on top of this.  The bottom line is, blacks sell themselves into slavery and then bitch about it.  The whole slavery issue today regarding what happened in the United States is a chickenshit and dishonest pretext to commit genocide against whites.  Nobody clued you in, cabron.  I'm not as clueless as some of these white guys that can't read more than five sentences in a post. 

If slavery is never justified, then drop the subject and advocate that blacks pick themselves up and build their own version of the American dream.  Quit making excuses for maintaining a race war wherein the whites forgot to come and fight back.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 22, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Yea, for a certain amount of time. Not for the rest of their lives.
> 
> Its like you being a free intern for 6 months. Technically a slave but only for 6 months.
> 
> No white ever sold himself into permanent slavery



I'd hate to think that I'm the only white man that ever did that.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 22, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> HEY FUCKSTICK
> 
> Indentured servitude is not slavery.
> 
> ...




You are the one that is stupid.

"An *indentured servant* or *indentured laborer* is an employee (indenturee) within a system of unfree labor who is bound by a signed or forced contract (indenture) to work without pay for the owner of the indenture for a period of time. The contract often lets the employer sell the labor of an indenturee to a third party. Indenturees usually enter into an indenture for a specific payment or other benefit (such as transportation to a new place), or to meet a legal obligation, such as debt bondage. On completion of the contract, indentured servants were given their freedom, and occasionally plots of land. Indentured servitude was often brutal, with a high percentage[_vague_] of servants dying prior to the expiration of their indentures. *In many countries, systems of indentured labor have now been outlawed, and are banned by the Universal Declaration of Human Rights as a form of slavery .*"









						Indentured servitude - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




So is the Universal Declaration of Human Rights a declaration of idiocy?


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 22, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> I don't think that I found anything inherently "_racist_" in your opinions.  At the same time *no* white person is obligated to defend their opinions simply because the masses don't like it.  You don't owe people an explanation.


But white people have to be very careful in expressing those opinions.  Depending on one's occupation there may be a risk of being fired and then banded by other potential employers.  In  some circles it would be unwise to post the opinion that BLM is full of shit.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 22, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> But white people have to be very careful in expressing those opinions.  Depending on one's occupation there may be a risk of being fired and then banded by other potential employers.  In  some circles it would be unwise to post the opinion that BLM is full of shit.



That is the price for a failure to unify.   While those savages tear down and / or deface your monuments, plaques, memorials and statues; while they attack your flags; while they are changing the road signs, names of schools and other government buildings; when they are censoring your Right to Freedom of Speech and Freedom of the Press and anything else they can think of to erase your history, you should feel compelled to do something.

Find someone you can support and has nothing to lose.  Make it possible for them to represent you.  And don't think it's going to be that narcissist in the White House.  He could have issued an Executive Order against the removal of statues and so forth.  He didn't.  *B*lack *L*ies *M*isinform and someone needs to take the fight to them. They are using the tactics of Isis so why should we not speak out?


----------



## Quasar44 (Jun 22, 2020)

Some are super nice and wonderful and others are just ...thugs etc


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 22, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> Some are super nice and wonderful and others are just ...thugs etc



Looters, shooters and rioters that try to destroy a nation's history are not nice people.


----------



## Godboy (Jun 22, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> He should have said he was asking a rhetorical question.  Its not my job to help him write his OP.


Those of us with an IQ above 75 didnt need him to clarify. These forums are probably over your head. I think black twitter is more your speed.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 22, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Don't even think it.


You have enough trouble thinking for yourself without telling me what to think


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 22, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> You are the one that is stupid.
> 
> "An *indentured servant* or *indentured laborer* is an employee (indenturee) within a system of unfree labor who is bound by a signed or forced contract (indenture) to work without pay for the owner of the indenture for a period of time. The contract often lets the employer sell the labor of an indenturee to a third party. Indenturees usually enter into an indenture for a specific payment or other benefit (such as transportation to a new place), or to meet a legal obligation, such as debt bondage. On completion of the contract, indentured servants were given their freedom, and occasionally plots of land. Indentured servitude was often brutal, with a high percentage[_vague_] of servants dying prior to the expiration of their indentures. *In many countries, systems of indentured labor have now been outlawed, and are banned by the Universal Declaration of Human Rights as a form of slavery .*"
> 
> ...


NOT A SLAVE.

If a person who willingly entered into a labor contract ( indentured servant) was a slave then you would be calling him a fucking slave

Jesus the stupid is strong with you.

No one enters into slavery willingly by definition. Even in the 1700's an indentured servant was not considered the property of the person who held the contract.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 22, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> NOT A SLAVE.
> 
> If a person who willingly entered into a labor contract ( indentured servant) was a slave then you would be calling him a fucking slave
> 
> ...



You've been proven wrong.  Your race is no better than any other race that was held in slavery without adding in the inconsequential indentured servitude.  Cabron, you were given the answer to the question you asked on that one.  Deal with it.


----------



## imawhosure (Jun 22, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> imawhosure
> *Ok Dude, we're done. *
> 
> White supremacists start running when you challenge their racist theories. Your points of view sound good when you are around your white family and friends. They sound good when no-one is there is to counter them
> ...



You have me confused with someone else, lol.  Better recheck who you think you are quoting, lololololol.  I NEVER get into racism debates, because the one claiming WHO is a racist uses their definition, not Webster's, or any other knowledgeable authority.

Because someone is an a**, does not mean he/she is a racist.  It just means they are a proverbial a**.  So since you DISRESPECTED me by not taking the time to insure you were quoting the correct person, does that mean you are a racist, or just an a**-)


----------



## Flopper (Jun 22, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Indentured servants made a voluntary choice.  People were basically loaned the price of passage and room and board that was to be paid off by a specified term of labor.  The key word here is choice.  Slaves were given no choice and their servitude only ended when they died.  How fucking stupid do you have to be to think indentured servants were no different than slaves?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, indentured servitude was voluntary but the treatment many receive was no better than that slaves.  Contrary to popular opinion, most indentured servants in America did not serve as apprentices to skilled craftsman nor become beloved servants in fine homes but rather worked in the fields alone side slaves and their treatment was much the same as slaves.    In most countries today, systems of indentured labor have now been outlawed, and are banned by the Universal Declaration of Human Rights as a form of slavery.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 22, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> You've been proven wrong.  Your race is no better than any other race that was held in slavery without adding in the inconsequential indentured servitude.  Cabron, you were given the answer to the question you asked on that one.  Deal with it.



I never said anything of the sort.  In fact you'll see in most of my posts I never mention race because the color of a person's skin is completely irrelevant to me.  But you can't say the same about yourself can you?

And no Fuckstick you are wrong

Slaves and indentured servants are not the same thing they never have been.  One is the ownership of people as chattel the other is an agreed upon exchange of services.

Slaves never agreed to be someone else's property


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 22, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Yes, you tell people who you vote for when you invoke the talking points of Democratic Socialists with your every post.



You assume and that makes you an idiot.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 22, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> You are lying.  I did not say that slavery is the exactly the same as indentured servitude, but by dictionary definition both are slavery.  You asked if white people had ever voluntarily sold themselves into slavery.  You're simply dishonest.
> 
> Yeah you did imply that whites having lived under slavery before the colonists came here was acceptable.  There is no way you're going to lie about me and come out on top of this.  The bottom line is, blacks sell themselves into slavery and then bitch about it.  The whole slavery issue today regarding what happened in the United States is a chickenshit and dishonest pretext to commit genocide against whites.  Nobody clued you in, cabron.  I'm not as clueless as some of these white guys that can't read more than five sentences in a post.
> 
> If slavery is never justified, then drop the subject and advocate that blacks pick themselves up and build their own version of the American dream.  Quit making excuses for maintaining a race war wherein the whites forgot to come and fight back.


Definition of INDENTURED servant

Not a slave.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 22, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Says the sales monkey 'historian.'


So now you’re a history teacher too or do you just borrow the 12th grade history book? How outdated is it?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 22, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> I'd hate to think that I'm the only white man that ever did that.


So you are owned by someone till the day you die? or are no longer useful to your owner?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 22, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> So now you’re a history teacher too ....


I’ve been a History teacher for a long time.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 22, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> I’ve been a History teacher for a long time.


What is the most interesting time in human history for you?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 22, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve been a History teacher for a long time.
> ...


All of them.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 22, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


No everyone has their favorites but this perfectly illustrates how you refuse to engage with people in any meaningful way. A total prick. I would have never lost to a dick like you in wrestling


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 22, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > And you don't know shit about anyone else's personal experiences either, prick. So how the fuck would you know if they know what it feels like to be judged by the color of their skin?
> ...


I thought those jobs were beneath a lot of you.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 22, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


Stereotype much?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 22, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > NOT A SLAVE.
> ...


You understand contract law?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 22, 2020)

freyasman said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Nope, the service industries have traditionally been filled by people of color particularly in the south because they were lower paying jobs.

I went to college in the south and the maids, waiters, bellhops, etc. were pretty much all black.  I actually worked as a maid for a while


----------



## freyasman (Jun 22, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


But is that because it's "beneath" whites? 
I think that's a presumption on your part.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 22, 2020)

freyasman said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


You should watch Hidden Figures if you ever get the chance.  Maybe you'll get where I'm coming from.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 22, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


I'm not into propaganda, thanks.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 22, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ... I would have never lost to a dick like you in wrestling


You go on and keep telling yourself that, fish.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 22, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > You've been proven wrong.  Your race is no better than any other race that was held in slavery without adding in the inconsequential indentured servitude.  Cabron, you were given the answer to the question you asked on that one.  Deal with it.
> ...



You were quoted the official definition of the word slave.  If you are that stupid, cabron, then you are stupid.  Whether or not an indentured servant is a slave (and they are)
is IRRELEVANT except that* you asked if someone ever sold themselves into slavery.*   You just want that woe is me mantra to work for you, making us think that others never suffered.   You make indentured servitude sound like it was Easy Street.  Here are some FACTS for you:

"_Each INDENTURED SERVANT would have their fare across the Atlantic paid in full by their master. A contract was written that stipulated the length of service — typically five years. The servant would be supplied room and board while working in the master's fields. Upon completion of the contract, the servant would receive "freedom dues," a pre-arranged termination bonus. This might include land, money, a gun, clothes or food. On the surface it seemed like a terrific way for the luckless English poor to make their way to prosperity in a new land. Beneath the surface, this was not often the case.

*Only about 40 percent of indentured servants lived to complete the terms of their contracts*._..."





__





						Indentured Servants [ushistory.org]
					





					www.ushistory.org
				




You want to know who had a longer lifespan between black slaves and indentured servants?  Do you want to know who got the worse treatment?  You've already marginalized white slavery throughout history and by trying to ignore it, you've proven one thing:  If you ain't a racist, there ain't a cow in the whole state of Texas.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 22, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you tell people who you vote for when you invoke the talking points of Democratic Socialists with your every post.
> ...




I assume nothing and you're long on calling people names, but short on intestinal fortitude.  Do you know what PM is for?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 22, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > You are lying.  I did not say that slavery is the exactly the same as indentured servitude, but by dictionary definition both are slavery.  You asked if white people had ever voluntarily sold themselves into slavery.  You're simply dishonest.
> ...




There are MANY definitions of a slave.  The *LEGAL* definition is the only one that counts when this is a political issue.  You have done a lot of filibustering, cabron, but you still never answered the questions about the definition I gave you.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 22, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > I'd hate to think that I'm the only white man that ever did that.
> ...



Pretty much.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 22, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



I started out as a kid sweeping floors.  Between that day and now I've worked jobs that even undocumented foreigners contemplate before doing and NO black man would ever do.  I know.  We've offered the position to many of them.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 22, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Well, I did go to school, study law, graduated, and done several decades working in it.  I have written a couple of contracts that could not be broken when challenged in court.  So, my answer would be, I know a little about it.   

You keep exposing your abject stupidity showing us that your shoe size is probably larger than your IQ so I'm sure you're dying to make a point.  It sure as Hell ain't courage, cabron.  IF it were that, those insults wouldn't be in open forum, but in PM.  You've been proven wrong several times.  You asked a question and it was answered honestly and accurately.  I just screwed up your woe is me, the only people on earth who ever suffered are blacks mantra.  You're butt hurt, can't formulate a response so you filibuster and try to put lots of posts between the ass kicking you're getting in the vain hopes nobody sees it.  Your sorry ass avoided my questions after I extended the common courtesy to answer yours.  So, I will keep repeating my point until you acknowledge it:
You were quoted the official definition of the word slave. If you are that stupid, cabron, then you are stupid. Whether or not an indentured servant is a slave (and they are)
is IRRELEVANT except that* you asked if someone ever sold themselves into slavery.* You just want that woe is me mantra to work for you, making us think that others never suffered. You make indentured servitude sound like it was Easy Street. Here are some FACTS for you:

"_Each INDENTURED SERVANT would have their fare across the Atlantic paid in full by their master. A contract was written that stipulated the length of service — typically five years. The servant would be supplied room and board while working in the master's fields. Upon completion of the contract, the servant would receive "freedom dues," a pre-arranged termination bonus. This might include land, money, a gun, clothes or food. On the surface it seemed like a terrific way for the luckless English poor to make their way to prosperity in a new land. Beneath the surface, this was not often the case.

*Only about 40 percent of indentured servants lived to complete the terms of their contracts*._..."

Indentured Servants [ushistory.org]

You want to know who had a longer lifespan between black slaves and indentured servants? Do you want to know who got the worse treatment? You've already marginalized white slavery throughout history and by trying to ignore it, you've proven one thing: If you ain't a racist, there ain't a cow in the whole state of Texas.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 22, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Well, I did go to school, study law, graduated, and done several decades working in it. I have written a couple of contracts that could not be broken when challenged in court. So, my answer would be, I know a little about it.


Isn't indentured servitude a contract?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 22, 2020)

freyasman said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


That's really sad, that you can't tell the difference between documented history and propaganda.  

How often are you wrong about a perceived threat?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 22, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I did go to school, study law, graduated, and done several decades working in it. I have written a couple of contracts that could not be broken when challenged in court. So, my answer would be, I know a little about it.
> ...




Irrelevant counselor.  All this was asked and answered.

"An *indentured servant* or *indentured laborer* is an employee (indenturee) within a system of unfree labor who is bound by a signed or forced contract (indenture) to work without pay for the owner of the indenture for a period of time. The contract often lets the employer sell the labor of an indenturee to a third party. Indenturees usually enter into an indenture for a specific payment or other benefit (such as transportation to a new place), or to meet a legal obligation, such as debt bondage. On completion of the contract, indentured servants were given their freedom, and occasionally plots of land. Indentured servitude was often brutal, with a high percentage[_vague_] of servants dying prior to the expiration of their indentures. *In many countries, systems of indentured labor have now been outlawed, and are banned by the Universal Declaration of Human Rights as a form of slavery .*"





*Indentured servitude - Wikipedia*






 en.wikipedia.org

*WHAT PART OF THAT WHERE INDENTURED SERVITUDE IS BANNED AS A FORM OF SLAVERY WENT OVER YOUR HEAD?*


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 22, 2020)

A great-great grandmother of mine came over from Ireland as an indentured servant.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 22, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


I didn't ask for an explanation, I simply asked if it is not a contract.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 22, 2020)

Not very or I'd be long dead.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 22, 2020)

Btw,  I grew up within spitting distance of NASA,  and there are people still alive and around here who were present at that place and time...... and they called bullshit on that fairy tale.


----------



## Flopper (Jun 23, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


In the 40's and 50's, I was just a kid and lived in the deep south in a small city.  We had a black gardener, and until I was 6 years old, I had black nanny. We always had a maid. Employment options other than manual labor and service were almost non-existent.  Sending black kids to college was pretty hard to justify unless you were wealthy.  Unless the kid became a doctor or lawyer, about the only jobs available other than manual labor or service jobs was teaching and the pay for black teachers was only a bit higher than field hands.  Black teachers made about 1/2 of what white teachers made  which wasn't much.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 23, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Btw,  I grew up within spitting distance of NASA,  and there are people still alive and around here who were present at that place and time...... and they called bullshit on that fairy tale.


And the people who work at Microsoft in the cafeteria, the company store, keeping the campus clean and well maintained, etc. can truthfully state that they work for Microsoft but for most people that's not what comes to mind when someone states they "came" from Microsoft.

These people you know, do they have clearances and worked on the space program with Katherine Johnson, Mary Jackson and Dorothy Vaughan, the women whose lives the story was based on? 

I honestly don't understand why you automatically default to a negative perspective when it comes to black people.  Even if you strip away the movie, these were extraordinary women who acomplished what they did during a time when legal segregation was the law of the land.  Why are you so resistent to the fact that there are plenty of outstanding and intelligent and kind African Americans?  Why does that thought bother you so much that you have to deny everything that is said by anyone (or at least me) who tries to enlighten you?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 23, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Btw,  I grew up within spitting distance of NASA,  and there are people still alive and around here who were present at that place and time...... and they called bullshit on that fairy tale.
> ...


But he says his wife is black.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 23, 2020)

This is hardly a fairy tale.
















						Dorothy Vaughan: Meet the G.I.R.L.s Behind ‘Hidden Figures’
					

Dorothy Vaughan, Katherine Johnson, and Mary Jackson are the real-life go-getters, innovators, risk-takers, and leaders of Hidden Figures, the story of the African American women mathematicians beh…




					gsgcfblog.org
				











						Katherine Johnson: Meet the G.I.R.L.s Behind ‘Hidden Figures’
					

Katherine Johnson, Dorothy Vaughan, and Mary Jackson are the real-life go-getters, innovators, risk-takers, and leaders of Hidden Figures, the story of the African American women mathematicians beh…




					gsgcfblog.org
				











						NASA's Real 'Hidden Figures'
					

These African-American women made NASA's early space missions possible.




					www.space.com


----------



## freyasman (Jun 23, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Btw,  I grew up within spitting distance of NASA,  and there are people still alive and around here who were present at that place and time...... and they called bullshit on that fairy tale.
> ...


Why do you believe I do that?

When have you ever seen me do anything of the kind?

The sum total of your experience with me is watching me interact with a few lying, manipulative,  bullshit artists..... how the fuck does that equate to me defaulting to a negative perspective on blacks?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 23, 2020)

IM2 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


So are more than half my uncles and most of my cousins. 
So what?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 23, 2020)

But that ain't the bullshit movie though,  is it?


IM2 said:


> This is hardly a fairy tale.
> 
> View attachment 353904
> 
> ...


----------



## freyasman (Jun 23, 2020)

I actually DO know the difference between "documented history" and propaganda..... it's why I don't waste my time or money on crap like that movie. 

I'm currently reading Empire of The Summer Moon  by S.C. Gwynne....
. I'm not going to confuse that with  Dances with Wolves.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 23, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



Yeah, we know the point you're trying to make, cabron.  You just didn't like the answer because it was honest.  You want to make life look like only the blacks know suffering, slavery, and pain.  Well, surprise, you don't have a monopoly on it.  What makes you racist is you want whites to be held accountable because it was slavery after all...  What about the black POS that sold your ancestors into slavery (presupposing you can trace your lineage back to slavery - which is probably not likely)????


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 23, 2020)

Flopper said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



Is there a point to that?


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 23, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Indentured service is NOT slavery because it is a contractual agreement.

WHat contracts did slaves enter into with the people who bought them?

So no one has ever voluntarily sold themselves into slavery.

And FYI i never specified Black or White Slavery.

Because as I said skin color is irrelevant.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 23, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


How many times have you called me cabron?

And you assume that I vote democrat.  I don't

And guess what Fuckstick, I don't vote for republicans either


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 23, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



WHat part about the definition of indentured servant do you not understand.

If it was slavery the definition would say it was slavery

Definition of INDENTURED servant
*indentured servant*
noun
Save Word
To save this word, you'll need to log in.
Log In

*Definition of indentured servant*

*: *a person who signs and is bound by indentures to work for another for a specified time especially in return for payment of travel expenses and maintenance


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 23, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



I'm sorry that the *United Nations General Assembly disagrees with your definition.  *I promise to let them know you object.  I really will do it for you today.  Meanwhile, I have to accept their definition, even if it means pissing you off.  IF I get a reply, I will let you know.

Sir, you asked me a question.  I gave you an honest and *accurate* answer to the question asked.  People voluntarily sold themselves into a practice known as indentured servitude and the United Nations General Assembly outlawed the practice calling it slavery.  All your name calling, filibustering, and bullshit cannot change the facts.  White, black, green or yellow, it is what it is.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 23, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Cabron, you call me names you would never call me to my face.  That is why my PM is empty here.  I'm presuming nothing.  Just waiting to see how long it takes you to figure out what an idiot *YOU* are.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 23, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



I worked in the legal field.  Layman definitions don't mean squat to me.  In this instance the *UNITED NATIONS GENERAL ASSEMBLY DISAGREES WITH YOUR DEFINITION.*

Gillipollas, you should sue your brains for non-support.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 23, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Fuck the UN.  That has nothing to do with the ACTUAL definition of the term.

And no you gave me an INACCURATE answer because indentured service was not slavery it was a labor and compensation contract freely entered into by 2 parties.

If you can't realize that when there is a choice slavery does not exist


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 23, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



It's not my definition Fuckstick.

It's the Merriam Webster definition.  The UN does not publish a sanctioned dictionary.









						Indentured Servitude Definition
					

Indentured servitude is a contract between two individuals, where one person worked not for money but to repay an indenture or loan.




					www.investopedia.com
				












						indentured
					

Definition of indentured in the Legal Dictionary by The Free Dictionary




					legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com
				




In early American history, indenture was a form of labor contract. Beginning during the colonial period, employers in the largely agricultural economy faced a labor shortage. They addressed it in two ways: by buying slaves and by hiring indentured servants. The former were Africans who were brought to the colonies against their will to serve for life; the latter were generally Europeans from England and Germany who had entered multiyear employment contracts. From the late sixteenth century to the late eighteenth century, approximately half of the 350,000 European immigrants to the colonies were indentured servants


----------



## Juicey Omelette (Jun 23, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> Not because they couldn't, but just like most rural areas in the Northern states...when blacks migrated here they didn't go to small towns.
> The first black family I saw I was in junior high. There is a GM plant there, and some families out of NY and Detroit moved there when their plants closed. One of those families moved in our neighborhood. And started going to our church. As far as I knew, they had no issues here. I absolutely remember them being welcomed into the church. They had two children, one was a boy who was the same age as my middle brother. They became friends and he was at our house over the next several years 100's of times.
> Then in high school a few more familes moved here and one boy fell into my group of friends and hung out till graduation.
> ...



My experience is pretty much exactly the same. Guess where I am from? B Town! What up, Cutter! 

I would only add that the liberal policies that are destroying large urban cities are starting to show the same results in our lil college town, too. 

Homelessness is getting out of control, adding to crime and impacting business downtown. I used to work as a bartender downtown and it has gotten so much worse down there in the past ten years, I don't want to even go down there ever.  

In my small quiet neighborhood where I bought my house on the west side of town (that was always pretty peaceful) there was a shooting at the section 8 apartments at the top of my street few weeks back. 

This neighborhood where I bought my house had always been super quiet and a nice place to live for families, but then (in the past few years) the ghetto element has begun to creep in and it's starting to have a negative impact.

Loud bumping from cars with no consideration for their neighbors, fighting, and most likely drug activity occurring on a daily basis. And Michelle Obama has the nerve to talk about "white flight" like it something white folks are guilty of causing. 

Lastly, I lived in Indy when I was little going to Pleasant Run Elementary. My sister and I being part of the handful of white kids on the bus...I know what it's like to experience racism. It's not a one way street.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 23, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



You got an honest and *accurate* answer.  You can't enforce mandates by the UN based on a layman's interpretation of the word.  Sorry, but you are factually WRONG.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 23, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > He’s right you’re wrong buddy
> ...


Really? You took the time to type that response? This is why so many negative threads are started about you Dennis.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ...This is why so many negative threads are started about you....


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 23, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



I'm sure you're amused by your own research, but you failed to make a point.  Let's cut the shit and face the facts.  You think there was something special about black slavery.  Otherwise, it would not have come up.  You're vested in selling a false narrative that black slavery was somehow more heinous than slavery against whites... which is a real thing.  You're butt hurt, but the fight is over and you *LOST*.  You asked if anyone had ever sold themselves into slavery.  You got an honest and *accurate* answer, cabron.  

Pull your head out of your ass.  We both know that a person cannot sell themselves into slavery as you want to define it.  The fact is, people sold themselves into slavery, albeit temporary, because that situation* promised* to be better than the one they were in.  Indentured servants got treated worse than slaves and had a shorter life span as a result.  The rest of what you want to argue over is semantics that do not change the conversation.  

Insofar as "_American_" slavery, it wasn't much of a thing.  You should know that by now.  The federal government outlawed the importation of slaves at the ratification of the United States Constitution.  The practice of slavery was a STATE issue, under STATE jurisdiction and Vermont outlawed slavery in 1777; Pennsylvania outlawed the practice in 1780.  So, before the Constitution was ratified, the importation of slaves was outlawed and half the states had already outlawed the practice.  Get a grip, cabron.  Black people do not hold a monopoly on suffering and slavery was not a white thing.  Whites were held as slaves way before blacks were.  And the blacks that were here:  They had already been captured.  Slavery versus being tortured to death by the their fellow black brethren (maybe turned into African soup)....  This shit is a no brainer, cabron.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Not for nothin' but you really seem to think that saying "cabron" over and over (and over) is a super-cool put-down, but it's not. Not having the effect you seem to want at all. Nothing to do with your semantic purse-fight with the other guy, just FYI.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 23, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ...This is why so many negative threads are started about you....
> ...


I don’t want you to like me. Most people I don’t like here I would still smile and shake their hands if I met them in person. I would spit on or smack your face. Or at minimum put my middle finger on your nose and push with extreme force and you would turn red but not dare react.

You would react the same way you do here. Either you don’t respond or you tattle. Lil bitch


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 23, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Says who? I love it cabron


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ...I don’t want you to like me. ...


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 23, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



You are entitled to your opinion, but it looks to me like you want to stick your head up the cabron's ass so as to save him from a false presumption.  He's not smart enough to figure things out.  I got an idea.  Why don't you mind your own damn business?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ...I would spit on or smack your face. Or at minimum put my middle finger on your nose and push ...


Not more than once, bitch. Don't fool yourself too much with the juvenile fantasies you cook up during your endless hours of loneliness.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> ... up the cabron's ass ....


Still not cool, still trying too hard.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 23, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ...I would spit on or smack your face. Or at minimum put my middle finger on your nose and push ...
> ...



You like starting shit with people, don't you?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 23, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ...I would spit on or smack your face. Or at minimum put my middle finger on your nose and push ...
> ...


Who r u kidding pus


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I was trying to help you out. Bobobrainless is just a throwing dummy. Casual entertainment.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 23, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


He’s got nothing better to do he’s a public school teacher who would be working a summer job if it weren’t for corona.

Mostly because he needs the money but also because he’s not happy personally. His personal life sucks


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 23, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I used to practice with Steve Fraser Olympic gold medalist so I doubt a lightweight like you would toss me around. What weight class were you 130?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ...... he’s not happy personally. His personal life sucks


There go those juvenile fantasies you cook up during your endless hours of loneliness again.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ... I doubt ... you would toss me around. ...


----------



## Flopper (Jun 23, 2020)

IM2 said:


> This is hardly a fairy tale.
> 
> View attachment 353904
> 
> ...


I attended a NASA seminar in Huntsville in 1965.  Vaughan was a speaker.   I spoke to her after the seminar and I remember her as being a really smart lady.  I never heard anything about all the stuff in movie until I saw it.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 23, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Indentured servants were never slaves.

It doesn't matter how many times you say it.

I have provided you with definitions from multiple sources and not one of then equates indentured servitude with slavery.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 23, 2020)

Flopper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > This is hardly a fairy tale.
> ...


I'm sure she was great. I bet she was very smart.

So why wasn't that a good enough story to tell? Why did they have to embellish and just plain fabricate so much shit in that movies?









						Hidden Figures - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



From the link;
*"Historical accuracy[edit]*
_The film, set at NASA Langley Research Center in 1961, depicts segregated facilities such as the West Area Computing unit, where an all-black group of female mathematicians were originally required to use separate dining and bathroom facilities. However, in reality, Dorothy Vaughan was promoted to supervisor of West Computing in 1949, becoming the first black supervisor at the National Advisory Committee for Aeronautics (NACA) and one of the few female supervisors. "In 1958, when NACA became NASA, segregated facilities, including the West Computing office, were abolished."[18] Dorothy Vaughan and many of the former West Computers transferred to the new Analysis and Computation Division (ACD), a racially and gender-integrated group.[19]

Mary Jackson was the one who had to find her own way to a colored bathroom, which did exist on the East Side.[20] Katherine (then Goble) was originally unaware that the East Side bathrooms were segregated, and used the unlabeled "whites-only" bathrooms for years before anyone complained.[21] She ignored the complaint, and the issue was dropped.[22] In an interview with WHRO-TV, Katherine Johnson denied the feeling of segregation. "I didn't feel the segregation at NASA, because everybody there was doing research. You had a mission and you worked on it, and it was important to you to do your job ... and play bridge at lunch. I didn't feel any segregation. I knew it was there, but I didn't feel it."[23]

Mary Jackson did not have to get a court order to attend night classes at the whites-only high school. She asked the city of Hampton for an exception, and it was granted. The school turned out to be run down and dilapidated, a hidden cost of running two parallel school systems.[24] She completed her engineering courses and earned a promotion to engineer in 1958.[25]

Katherine Goble/Johnson carpooled with Eunice Smith, a nine-year West End computer veteran at the time Katherine joined NACA. Smith was her neighbor and friend from sorority and church choir.[26] The three Goble children were teenagers at the time of Katherine's marriage to Jim Johnson.[27]

Katherine Goble/Johnson was assigned to the Flight Research Division in 1953, a move that soon became permanent. When the Space Task Group was created in 1958, engineers from the Flight Research Division formed the core of the Group, and Katherine moved along with them. She coauthored a research report in 1960, the first time a woman in the Flight Research Division had received credit as an author of a research report.[28]

Katherine gained access to editorial meetings as of 1958 simply through persistence, not because one particular meeting was critical.[29][30]

The Space Task Group was led by Robert Gilruth, not the fictional character Al Harrison, who was created to simplify a more complex management structure.

The scene where Harrison smashes the Colored Ladies Room sign never happened, as in real life Katherine refused to walk the extra distance to use the colored bathroom and, in her words, "just went to the White one".[31] Harrison also lets her into Mission Control to witness the launch. Neither scene happened in real life, and screenwriter Theodore Melfi said he saw no problem with adding the scenes, saying, "There needs to be white people who do the right thing, there needs to be black people who do the right thing, and someone does the right thing. And so who cares who does the right thing, as long as the right thing is achieved?"

Dexter Thomas of Vice News criticized Melfi's additions as creating the white savior trope: "In this case, it means that a white person doesn't have to think about the possibility that, were they around back in the 1960s South, they might have been one of the bad ones."[32] The Atlantic's Megan Garber said that the film's "narrative trajectory" involved "thematic elements of the white savior".[33] Melfi said he found "hurtful" the "accusations of a 'white savior' storyline", saying,
_


> _It was very upsetting to me because I am at a place where I've lived my life colorless and I grew up in Brooklyn. I walked to school with people of all shapes, sizes, and colors, and that's how I've lived my life. So it's very upsetting that we still have to have this conversation. I get upset when I hear 'black film,' and so does Taraji P. Henson ... It's just a film. And if we keep labeling something 'a black film,' or 'a white film'— basically it's modern day segregation. We're all humans. Any human can tell any human's story. I don't want to have this conversation about black film or white film anymore. I wanna have conversations about film._


_The Huffington Post's Zeba Blay said of Melfi's frustration,
_


> _His frustration is also a perfect example of how, when it comes to open dialogue about depictions of people of color on screen, it behooves white people (especially those who position themselves as 'allies') to listen ... the inclusion of the bathroom scene doesn't make Melfi a bad filmmaker, or a bad person, or a racist. But his suggestion that a feel-good scene like that was needed for the marketability and overall appeal of the film speaks to the fact that Hollywood at large still has a long way to go in telling black stories, no matter how many strides have been made.[34]_


_The fictional characters Vivian Mitchell and Paul Stafford are composites of several team members, and reflect common social views and attitudes of the time. Karl Zielinski is based on Mary Jackson's mentor, Kazimierz "Kaz" Czarnecki.[35]

John Glenn, who was about a decade older than depicted at the time of launch, did ask specifically for Johnson[36] to verify the IBM calculations, although she had several days before the launch date to complete the process.[37]

The author Margot Lee Shetterly has agreed that there are differences between her book and the movie, but found that to be understandable.
_


> _For better or for worse, there is history, there is the book and then there's the movie. Timelines had to be conflated and [there were] composite characters, and for most people [who have seen the movie] have already taken that as the literal fact. ... You might get the indication in the movie that these were the only people doing those jobs, when in reality we know they worked in teams, and those teams had other teams. There were sections, branches, divisions, and they all went up to a director. There were so many people required to make this happen. ... It would be great for people to understand that there were so many more people. Even though Katherine Johnson, in this role, was a hero, there were so many others that were required to do other kinds of tests and checks to make [Glenn's] mission come to fruition. But I understand you can't make a movie with 300 characters. It is simply not possible.[38]_


_John Glenn's flight was not terminated early as incorrectly stated in the movie's closing subtitles. The MA-6 mission was planned for three orbits and landed at the expected time. The press kit published before launch states that "The Mercury Operations Director may elect a one, two or three orbit mission." [39] The post mission report also shows that retrofire was scheduled to occur on the third orbit. [40] Scott Carpenter's subsequent flight in May was also scheduled and flew for three orbits, and Walter Schirra's planned six-orbit flight in October required extensive modifications to the Mercury capsule's life support system to allow him to fly a nine-hour mission.[41] The phrase "go for at least seven orbits" that is in the mission transcript refers to the fact that the Atlas booster had placed Glenn's capsule into an orbit that would be stable for at least seven orbits, not that he had permission to stay up that long.

The Mercury Control Center was located at Cape Canaveral, Florida, not at the Langley Research Center in Virginia. The orbit plots displayed in the front of the room incorrectly show a six-orbit mission, which did not happen until Walter Schirra's MA-8 mission in October 1962. The movie also incorrectly shows NASA flight controllers monitoring live telemetry from the Soviet Vostok launch, which the Soviet Union would not have been sharing with NASA in 1961.

Katherine Johnson's Technical Note D-233, co-written with T.H. Skopinski, can be found on the NASA Technical Reports Server.[42]

The visual blog Information is Beautiful deduced that, while taking creative licence into account, the film was 74% accurate when compared to real-life events, summarizing that "the crux of the story is true, [and] any events that didn't actually happen are at least illustrative of how things really were"._


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 23, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


The movie Hidden Figures is based on a true story, but it's very loose with the facts.  For example, Katherine G. Johnson didn't really have to go across the campus to use the "colored" restroom, and she did't have the meltdown about it as shown in the movie.  She simply used the same restroom as the whites, and the one time someone complained, she ignored it.  The book Hidden Figures is said to be much more accurate.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 23, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



I'm *not* saying it; the UN did.  If we were arguing this before a tribunal, I can guarantee you that you would lose.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 23, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ... I doubt ... you would toss me around. ...
> ...



Have you ever invited sealybobo to give it a try?  I mean in real life.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Oh yeah, that sounds like a smart use of time and money. Travel halfway across the country to spend 5 to 10 seconds humiliating some big mouth from the Internet. Maybe not.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 23, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


He let it be known he was a much more accomplished wrestler but I was tougher than guys who could beat me at wrestling.

plus I’m pretty sure he’s a lightweight


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 23, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



It's a waste of bandwidth to use fighting words only to wimp out and not actually call someone out.  You're probably a teen and don't understand the way men (when men were men) used to be.  Way back then, if you said some of the things you say, it was tantamount to throwing down the gauntlet and issuing a challenge.  Today, it's cowards hiding behind a keyboard, trying to provoke other posters and doing everything save of calling them out.  If I posted some of the things you post it would be to provoke
someone and then take the lead if they accepted the challenge.  But, the younger generation is not real men any longer; they are pussies hiding behind keyboards.  I think that if you were going to call sealybobo out, you should have followed through. 

Since you made it a point to get all up in my business, I am just returning the favor.  Hope you appreciate it.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 23, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



I'm pretty good at either.  The last guy who thought he wanted me was the son of a professional wrestler.  He is half my age and had both height and size on me... not to mention his bravado was slinging a belt around my neck and trying to choke me out.  He ended up with his wrist broken in two places and his arm being fractured.  I walked away with a bruise on my right bicep.  Those days are not going to last at my age, but it showed me what the average male is made of these days.  Hell, this kid even studied karate to boot... and he couldn't whip an old man even he started out with the advantage of almost choking me out.   Unkotare strikes me as the same caliber of guy - he'd tire himself out just trying to beat his meat.  The good news is, he won't have any offspring with that low testosterone and wasting his youth picking Internet fights.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 23, 2020)

Any more guesses?


----------



## ninja007 (Jun 23, 2020)

OTHER RACES RARELY COMPLAIN- BLACKS 24/7. Its a CULTURE thing with black people. Single moms, abortion, crime, jail, dropping out, terrible inner city generational violence etc. NOT Whitey's fault.


----------



## Bruce Daniels (Jun 24, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> Not because they couldn't, but just like most rural areas in the Northern states...when blacks migrated here they didn't go to small towns.
> The first black family I saw I was in junior high. There is a GM plant there, and some families out of NY and Detroit moved there when their plants closed. One of those families moved in our neighborhood. And started going to our church. As far as I knew, they had no issues here. I absolutely remember them being welcomed into the church. They had two children, one was a boy who was the same age as my middle brother. They became friends and he was at our house over the next several years 100's of times.
> Then in high school a few more familes moved here and one boy fell into my group of friends and hung out till graduation.
> ...


If you have to ask, "Am I racist?" you probably are.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 24, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


All movies do this. So take the same amount of time looking to discredit white people.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 24, 2020)

ninja007 said:


> OTHER RACES RARELY COMPLAIN- BLACKS 24/7. Its a CULTURE thing with black people. Single moms, abortion, crime, jail, dropping out, terrible inner city generational violence etc. NOT Whitey's fault.


That's a lie. All of it. The root cause of the problems blacks face is white racism. That was proven by a study over 50 years ago.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Why should I?

How about I decide what movies I want to watch,  and you decide what you want to watch,  and leave it at that?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Yeah I wonder how that dynamic works since he has such a low opinion of black people in general.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 24, 2020)

freyasman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Do you have any bi-racial children?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 24, 2020)

freyasman said:


> I actually DO know the difference between "documented history" and propaganda..... it's why I don't waste my time or money on crap like that movie.
> 
> I'm currently reading Empire of The Summer Moon  by S.C. Gwynne....
> . I'm not going to confuse that with  Dances with Wolves.


Did you watch or believe the movie the Red Tails?  Or do you consider that a fairy tale also?


----------



## Bruce Daniels (Jun 24, 2020)

ninja007 said:


> OTHER RACES RARELY COMPLAIN- BLACKS 24/7. Its a CULTURE thing with black people. Single moms, abortion, crime, jail, dropping out, terrible inner city generational violence etc. NOT Whitey's fault.


Right, and black people have absolutely no reason to complain.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


You know for an attorney, you're not very bright.  

My question required a simple yes or no that thus far you have danced around by bringing up a lot of other information that on it's face looks as if it's relevent to the topic when it's not and/or supports the point you're trying to make when it doesn't.  It's like when someone is taking a test and they don't know the answer to one of the questions and instead of leaving it blank or answering it incorrectly they write in circles hoping that somewhere in their word salad, they might happen upon something that is close enough to the correct answer that they'll receive at least partial credit.

And you really should know better as an attorney to think that by abstracting a comment you can avoid being held liable for your remarks.  I am not an asshole but I damn sure know HOW to be one so I'd appreciate it if you would refrain in the future from calling me by anything other than my moniker used here.  Or simply refrain from engaging in the nasty comments with/to/about me period.  Either will work for me.

So again, I will ask you since you claim to have a law degree and are familiar with contract law, if indentured servitude is not a contract.  I'm not asking if it's an *enforceable* contract, or one that was null and void at the point of it's execution because one or more or all of the parties to it had no intentions of ever honoring it's terms, simply is it a contract or not.  *YES* or *NO*?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


I never saw the image that you posted above which indicates that it is a contract.  

So if you knew that it *is* a contract why all the extraneous crying,  whining, denying and refusal to simply answer my question with a yes?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Yeah, it's called taking creative license. 

I'm pretty astounded at how much effort they put into picking the movie apart, all while failing to note that the time period was 1961, three years prior to the passage of the Civil Rights Act of 1964 so the segregated restrooms fall right in line with the time.  

I noticed you didn't mention anything about the fact that they bought that big ole IBM main frame computer but the vendors who they were paying all that money to (you know those 'guy' who would find it beneath them to labor away in a service industry job) couldn't get it working initially.  What Dorothy Vaughan did was what many of us had to do, we had to learn things that others were taught and we were excluded from, all on our own in order to try to make sure we remained relevent in the job field.  

But what that scene really drove home to me is how everytime anyone makes a suggestion of reparations for the centuries of legal discrimination sanctioned by our government towards black people, we're told it's not possible and none of us were alive and there is no way to calculate it.  Dorothy Vaughan made a very good point when she stole the FORTRAN book from the library.  She stated that her taxes paid for the library and the book.  So think about it.  Black people were required to pay the same amount of taxes as everyone else, yet only received a percentage of the goods services in exchange.  Having the police called on you to throw you out of the library that your taxes paid for is a perfect example.  So IF the government wanted to make reparations, they could launch it by using the tax roles, just as one example of to address one part of the problem.  

As I was watching the movie for the 3rd time with my neice, I was explaining to her the various violations of the Civil Rights Act (of today) that were perfectly legal back in 1961, particularly the disparate treatment, disparate compensation, not to mention the whites/colored only restrooms.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Yes...... but again,  so what?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > I actually DO know the difference between "documented history" and propaganda..... it's why I don't waste my time or money on crap like that movie.
> ...


Didn't see it.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


All my uncles and cousins are black and the shit you talk here would cause problems for you in ANY black family. Even if what you say is true you are going to have at least 1 relative that's not going to tolerate your racism. I believe you are using internet blackface and that you don't have any black relatives.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


So you obviously liked the movie then?
Good for you. 


It did not look even a little bit interesting to me  and what I've heard about it inclines me to believe I won't enjoy it much.
So I won't bother. 
That doesn't make me a racist,  it makes me a guy who would rather not waste my time on shit I won't enjoy.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


*DO NOT FUCK WITH A SISTER!*

Don't hurt him like that Newsvine. You know the boy can't get right. He can't hep himself. He's been preaching that racist bullshit to other white racists for so long that he thinks he can run it on you and that you'll simply genuflect in amazement at the superior mind of the white man.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


My wife's cousin's husband is one of my favorite guys to hang with at family functions.  He's a black guy about my age and we are almost total opposites politically.....
 We have great discussions and arguments.  It's a blast,  lol.

Scares the shit out of the women though because we are always both armed.  We then spend some time mocking them for worrying that we aren't going to act like adults. 

I can disagree with people and still love them. 

Family is everything.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 24, 2020)

freyasman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


There is a difference between disagreement and what you have shown here.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


And you ain't my family,  either. 

So fuck you.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 24, 2020)

freyasman said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I *LOVED *the movie.  The fact that I had never even heard of these women distressed me greatly.

I have a degree in Aeronautical Science with an area of concentration in computer science so the movie touched on several subjects that are near and dear to my heart.  And seeing anyone, no matter who they are, overcome adversity, and have their major accomplishments recognized is something that warms my heart.  Black women have not traditionally been thought of as "smart", not mathematician, rocket level science smart.  One of my favorite lines from the movie was when Katherine informed her prospective suitor "NASA didn't hire us because we wear skirts, it's because we wear glasses" (eggheads 

In my own life, I felt as if I had achieve my goal when I was no longer being paid to do fetch & step for others (fetching coffee, typing letters, making appointments & reservations, etc.) but instead was being paid for the use of my brain - to design, develop, test, deploy and administer computer software applications.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 24, 2020)

freyasman said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Because you seem hostile to black people.

I understand that your wife and children are special to you, as they should be, but it says something that you are so negative in your attitude towards African Americans that I can't help but wonder if it spills over and colors the way you interact with your own family.  

And I'm truly not trying to insult you, I just don't understand why all of the animosity towards people who have personally caused you no harm.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2020)

Is anyone really surprised that movies (you know, _entertainment_) dramatizes things? WTF do you expect?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Blatant attempts to guilt,  shame and manipulate piss me off.
As do people who are apologists for the ones who act that way. 

And if you ain't one of my tribe then I owe you nothing.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 24, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Is anyone really surprised that movies (you know, _entertainment_) dramatizes things? WTF do you expect?


No, but I don't care for heavy handed message stories. 
Just entertain me and leave it at that.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


LOL lol.

But *SERIOUSLY*, you know what I'm saying is true and he does too.  He's exactly the type of person I was telling you all that I have to deal with, the flim-flam, talk-all-around-the-subject, tie it up in knots, introduce a similar sounding or similar topic and then argue that instead of the actual topic to the point that nobody even remembers the point that is being argued and since I'm black and poor I must be the one in the wrong because certainly the white person can't be wrong.

And do you see how wound up he is?  He's losing his shit because Blues Man disagreed with something he said (that slavery and indentured servitude are the same thing essentially) and he's about 4 or 5 pages in, arguing this point while refusing to answer the simple question with a yes or no about whether indentured servitude is a contract.  He's even dragged the United Nations into the argument instead of simply replying "Yes it's a contract *HOWEVER *in 19?? the United Nations *DETERMINED* blah blah blah" yet he couldn't even do that because for some reason he simply can't admit that he made a mistake.



> *What is the meaning of contract* *in law*?
> 
> Definition. An *agreement* between private parties creating *mutual obligations *enforceable by *law*.
> 
> The basic elements required for the agreement to be a legally enforceable *contract* are: *mutual assent*, expressed by a* valid offer and acceptance*; *adequate consideration*; *capacity*; and *legality*.


When did the slaves agree to be slaves?  What were the obligations of the slave holders? (Hint:  *NONE!)*
And how can you claim that an act is "legal" if those same acts were they done to a white person, then the offender in all likelihood would be killed on the  spot?  And where was the mutual assent?  Being told and made to do something at gunpoint is acting under duress and that in itself is grounds to invalide the "contract".

I have to sleep now so that I can rent out my brain when I wake up.  See you later IM2 and thanks for everything.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 24, 2020)

freyasman said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


You've bit some white racist memes that if you took the time to research why things are said you'd drop the lies that you believe.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 24, 2020)

freyasman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



You believe some racist shit and you hide it from your family.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Naahhh...


----------



## freyasman (Jun 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


For 32 years?

What am I,  a fucking KGB sleeper agent?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 24, 2020)

freyasman said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


No one asked you for anything, and I think you're leaving something out.  

Who do you think is trying to guilt, shame and/or manipulate you or anyone else and manipulate into doing what exactly?

There are several conversations going on at the same time and I thought that the reason you didn't like the debate we held over the weekend is because you thought I was lying and being dishonest when I stated that the U.S. was based on the premise of white supremacy.  Because of your reaction I got the impression that you had never seen the writings from the state of Texas which clearly outlined the opinion of those speaking on behalf of the white race that it was superior to the black race and the only role the black race had according to God was in subservience to the white race.  And all of the other truly appalling things they had to say about black people.

All of that which was written is documented history and while you feel that "someone" is trying guilt, shame and/or manipulate others how do you think it feels to have people continuously saying negative things about your or your people that they KNOW is untrue?  You're talking about feelings that pertain to things that haven't been done to you or yours (I'm not sure if your wife and children are black how exactly they escaped) while we're talking about things that have actually occured to us and ours.

So why all of the animosity?  We haven't done anything to you.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


There is no such thing as pro wrestling. I did wrestle and to call that carnival bullshit wrestling is an insult to all who stepped on a real mat.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 24, 2020)

freyasman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


As can we all.

So you all like scaring women with your guns?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Anything except accuse me of being a racist,  you mean. 

And my animosity is directed at people who piss me off.... the fact that they might be black is important to you,  not me.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 24, 2020)

freyasman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


I don't give a damn what you might be, but you're a racist mf and you've shown that by what you have said.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You like being snarky?

We mocked them for being silly and hysterical.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Right back at ya, guy.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> ...
> I don't give a damn what you might be, but you're a racist mf and you've shown that by what you have said.


Just like you?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 24, 2020)

freyasman said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


You are a white middle age man who graduated from HS in 1988. Your knowledge of racial history should be much better than this if you were surrounded by blacks since the age of 18. In 1988 I was working in the community putting up with racism that whites like you said was gone. When MLK was alive people like you thought he was trying to manipulate people. The attitude you carry is as old as dirt among whites and until  you understand that our grievance is legit, you'll just have to get pissed off.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 24, 2020)

freyasman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


The difference between me and you is I have spoken truth. Documented truth. So you point out the racism since I am a racist.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


I didn't graduate from high school, lol.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 24, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Any more guesses?



Don't need any more guesses... unless it's your age and I'd be disappointed if you were over 15.  It would not be very flattering for adults to post the shit you do.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



Your question is presumptive AND the garden variety of when did you quit beating your wife kind of questions.  You've been responded to fairly and accurately.    For whatever you are, you aren't very bright.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



The why to you question is irrelevant.  You are trying to make some point that suffering is worse when you don't sign a contract, but the facts show the converse have been true.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Says the coward that is little more than the Klan with a tan.  Your deflections to hide your black supremacist activity don't fool anyone.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



You can't come to grips with reality.  So, blacks didn't agree to become slaves.  Throughout history, neither did the whites.  The difference is, the whites went into places with little more than the shirt on their backs and built their own civilization... a feat never accomplished by the black race.  You act like you need the white man's validation in order to exist.  The fact is your own black brethren sold your ancestors into slavery.  Start there, then get back to us.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Any more guesses?
> ...


Just as well, you suck at guessing.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You're like that other fairy on this thread.  You talk about how badass you are; you even spew fighting words, but fail to follow through when you make veiled threats.  A lot of people have you on ignore because you have ZERO credibility with those with any common sense.  They have a word for you:  chickenshit.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 24, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You wish.


----------



## BorisTheAnimal (Jun 24, 2020)

For me personally, it's quite simple.  I try to adhere to King's vision of judging a person by the content of their character and NOT the color of their skin.  IOW, I could give a rat's ass what your skin color is, I am quite comfy around POC and it doesn't bother me in the least.  However, people that harp on that 24/7/365 are going to get some pretty harsh criticism because you are being an asshole on the issue.  If anyone ever saw the original 1971 "Dirty Harry", Frank DiGeorgio explained Inspector Callihan's philosophy quite well: "That's one thing about our Harry, plays no favorites. Harry hates everybody; Limeys, Hebes, Micks, Fat Dagos, *******, Honkies, Chinks, you name it..."


----------



## IM2 (Jun 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Lol! Klan in a tan my ass. What black supremacist activity am I doing? Rockwell, you talk shit about somebody being a coward. That's easy to do knowing we probably won't meet. So I can only laugh.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 24, 2020)

BorisTheAnimal said:


> For me personally, it's quite simple.  I try to adhere to King's vision of judging a person by the content of their character and NOT the color of their skin.  IOW, I could give a rat's ass what your skin color is, I am quite comfy around POC and it doesn't bother me in the least.  However, people that harp on that 24/7/365 are going to get some pretty harsh criticism because you are being an asshole on the issue.  If anyone ever saw the original 1971 "Dirty Harry", Frank DiGeorgio explained Inspector Callihan's philosophy quite well: "That's one thing about our Harry, plays no favorites. Harry hates everybody; Limeys, Hebes, Micks, Fat Dagos, *******, Honkies, Chinks, you name it..."


Lol! I am glad you remember 2 sentences from a speech that King made as he battled white racism.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You are delusional. Whites came here and the Virginia company gave them free land. It was ccalled headrights. The fact is that many slaves were kidnapped and whites would arm one tribe with weapons so they could take out rival tribes. Unfortunately for your lie Africa had builts civilaztions we were taken from. The term African was made up by whites what you call Africa was:

*The Ajuran Empire, D'mt, Adal Sultanate, Alodia, Warsangali Sultanate, Kingdom of Nri, Nok culture, Mali Empire, Songhai Empire, Benin Empire, Oyo Empire, Kingdom of Lunda (Punu-yaka), Ashanti Empire, Ghana Empire, Mossi Kingdoms, Mutapa Empire, Kingdom of Mapungubwe, Kingdom of Sine, Kingdom of Sennar, Kingdom of Saloum, Kingdom of Baol, Kingdom of Cayor, Kingdom of Zimbabwe, Kingdom of Kongo, Empire of Kaabu, Kingdom of Ile Ife, Ancient Carthage, Numidia, Mauretania, and the **Aksumite Empire*. 

Prior to European colonialism, it is estimated that Africa had up to 10,000 different states or nations each with its own distinct languages and customs. The comment that Africans sold each other into slavery is disingenuous because these nations did not consider themselves Africans, they were citizens in their specific kingdoms. No different than the French, the Spanish, the Germans and the Norwegians.

Africans did not make slavery legal in America nor did Africans make laws and policies to deny blacks of equal opportunity. So we'll start here and you will accept it. 

This nation was built with the free labor of our ancestors bitch. Whites did not come over here with nothing and build shit. Everything you have the government gave you. You've lived a lie your entire life. Delusions of grandeur is your friend.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



If we never meet, that was by *YOUR* choice.  So, now that we know you are a black supremacist, adding liar to the list is proven equally factual.  You're gutless, spineless and all you do is post the woe is me, the white man is evil to the point that most people put your dumb ass on ignore.  Unlike you I'm not the one posting false allegations and not willing to be held accountable.  That's you homeboy and we both know the truth.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



You are a stupid ass.  America never legalized slavery.  The piece of real estate you call the United States was governed by Great Britain until the War of Independence.  When the Constitution of the United States was ratified, it set a date for the importation of slaves to be halted.  By that time more than half of the states had already outlawed slavery and slavery was not a federal issue.  It was under state jurisdiction.  

Everything I have, I earned by the sweat of my own brow.  I can tell you what it's like to work 14 hour days six to seven days a week.  The government hasn't given me shit.  Governments cannot give anybody anything until they first take it from someone. I paid into Socialist Security for years and now the government cannot guarantee me that I will even get the principal amount back.  That is how it works.  If anybody lives in a world of delusion, it would be *you*.  

I work; I produce; the government exists because of people like me that create wealth.  The people who live on the government dole like you may be beholden to the government thinking that is how the rest of us get to live, but let me tell you a secret zoquete, I've poured concrete, shoveled dirt with a shovel, and carried loads my own body weight and more over the course of many years while working my way through school.  Your lazy ass would have collapsed in a day doing the kinds of work I had to do.  Not all of us are Democrats.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> ...shoveled dirt with a shovel....



As opposed to...a fork?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 24, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > ...shoveled dirt with a shovel....
> ...



As opposed to a backhoe


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Is it still shoveling if you don't use a shovel?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 24, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I wouldn't know.  I'm a former Seabee.  What are you?


----------



## BorisTheAnimal (Jun 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> > For me personally, it's quite simple.  I try to adhere to King's vision of judging a person by the content of their character and NOT the color of their skin.  IOW, I could give a rat's ass what your skin color is, I am quite comfy around POC and it doesn't bother me in the least.  However, people that harp on that 24/7/365 are going to get some pretty harsh criticism because you are being an asshole on the issue.  If anyone ever saw the original 1971 "Dirty Harry", Frank DiGeorgio explained Inspector Callihan's philosophy quite well: "That's one thing about our Harry, plays no favorites. Harry hates everybody; Limeys, Hebes, Micks, Fat Dagos, *******, Honkies, Chinks, you name it..."
> ...


See my thread on this please.  You seem to want confrontation.  but it doesn't help.  Racism is racism.  doesn't matter where it comes from.  It is still sin against God and against man and the ONLY solution is at the Cross.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


He's a smartass, lol.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> ... What are you?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


What is does is try to provoke me to say something against the rules and then he tells and I get banned for 30 days.  He's a total dick.

I gave him the nickname Dennis.  He knows why.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 24, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Nothing smart about him.  He's a dumbass.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 24, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Any more guesses?


You're a big pussy and a loser?  Probably your family is made up.  You don't strike me as a family man.  I think you are probably the biggest phony here.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ...
> Nothing smart about him.  ...


Says the lonely, barely-sentient sales monkey who never, ever learns.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Funny but I love watching pro wrestling much more than I do college wrestling or MMA.  I love WWE and AEW.  Especially the lady wrestlers.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 24, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


You're just jealous because a good sales person (me) makes more than you do.

But, I don't get summers off and a pension like you.  Thank your union.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ... You don't strike me as a family man.  ...


Something else you know nothing about.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ... I love watching pro wrestling much more than I do college wrestling or MMA.  I love WWE and AEW.  Especially the lady wrestlers.


Of course you do.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> ...There is no such thing as pro wrestling. ... to call that carnival bullshit wrestling is an insult to all who stepped on a real mat.


You finally said something that makes sense!


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> ...   Unkotare strikes me as the same caliber of guy - he'd tire himself out just trying to beat his meat.  ....




You struck out. I told you to stop guessing.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> ...The good news is, he won't have any offspring ...


You're too late, genius.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 24, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Yeah, I've known a few guys he's gotten banned.  I've been warned that he polishes a lot knobs of higher ups.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 24, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Ring of Honor


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 24, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > ...   Unkotare strikes me as the same caliber of guy - he'd tire himself out just trying to beat his meat.  ....
> ...



I never have to guess about you.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 24, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > ...The good news is, he won't have any offspring ...
> ...



I'll be watching when you're on Maury Povich's show.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Then why do you keep guessing, and being completely wrong?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> ...I'll be watching when you're on Maury Povich's show.


Your TV habits are your business. Nobody asked.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You think white people are inherently bad, because they have done some bad shit in history.
So has everyone else on the planet, but you only care about it when white folks do it.


I ain't the one with a grudge here guy, I just want to be left alone. You're the guy who can't get over the way of the world.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 24, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You and I realize that I'm not wrong.  You really like this attention, don't you?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 24, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > ...I'll be watching when you're on Maury Povich's show.
> ...



Little too close to home there when we realize that you are quite low on testosterone.  Wonder how your impotence has any bearing on the race issue???  

Black lies matter, but the worst lies are the ones you tell yourself.  So, are you still trying to convince yourself that you've made some impact on this thread or offered anything of substantive value?  Or do realize that you're trolling?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> ...You and I realize that I'm not wrong. ...


You couldn't be more wrong. Why not just ask, instead of making yourself look stupid?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


 You can't know how funny it is that you are so very, very wrong.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> ...  Or do [sic] realize that you're trolling?


This is your 7th or 8th post about ME instead of the thread topic. Who's being a troll, troll?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> ...you call me names you would never call me to my face.  ....


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 24, 2020)

freyasman said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Why do you think that is snark?  Weren't you just bragging a week or so ago about how many people you've killed?  Some people like having the power of life & death over others and maybe it's not the guns they're afraid of but the people who are holding them, as always.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 24, 2020)

freyasman said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


You descibed them as being black, not me.

Do you at least now believe I was speaking truthfully when I made my introductory statement in our debate on Saturday?  Or do you still believe my statements were dishonest and only made to further some unknown agenda?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Your question is presumptive AND the garden variety of when did you quit beating your wife kind of questions. You've been responded to fairly and accurately. For whatever you are, you aren't very bright.


Oh so you don't know what I am?  I'm obviously brighter than you, even without a law degree.

And you still can't answer the question can you?  Absolutely pathetic.  You must have graduated at the bottom of your class because my question in no way compares to the classic law school example of "did you quit beating your wife" lol, which claims that if you admit that you've stopped that proves that you indeed had been beating her.

Why can't you answer the question?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


That's the argument you made to Blues Man not me.  I never mentioned anything about anyone's *suffering*.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 24, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > ...You and I realize that I'm not wrong. ...
> ...



You need some new material


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 24, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > ...  Or do [sic] realize that you're trolling?
> ...



*YOU are initiating the discussions*.  I've just been replying.  You need some new material.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 24, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > ...you call me names you would never call me to my face.  ....
> ...



You need some new material cobarde.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Your question is presumptive AND the garden variety of when did you quit beating your wife kind of questions. You've been responded to fairly and accurately. For whatever you are, you aren't very bright.
> ...



You were answered honestly and accurately.  Are you really that stupid?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



Then great for you.  If you ever decide you have a point, feel free to make it.  So far, you've managed to be 100 percent wrong which explains why you find it necessary to call me names.  BTW, do you support the concept of adhesion contracts?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


If I really wanted the power of life and death over others I'd be in politics.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


My guns and my ability with them are so no one else can have that power over ME.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


I think you do have an agenda,  whether you realize it or not.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You still haven't answered the question.  Is indentured servitude a contract?  Yes or No?

And you want to talk about not being able to come to grips with reality?  People make mistakes.  Every day. There is no way to avoid this if you are human because we all do it.  In my profession when we make a mistake, we own up to it, we notifiy anyone who might be adversely impacted by the mistake and we do everything we can to mitigate any damage.  We then advise the impacted individuals of what happened, how we resolved the issue and what they can expect moving forward.  This applies to all of my interpersonal and business relationships as well, basically everyone.

You on the other hand can't even admit you were mistaken about a basic point you were attempting to argue.  You have accused everyone who attempted to illuminate the flaw in your argument of being everything from an asshole, ignorant, unknowledgeable to being a racist 


> Porter Rockerwell said:
> What makes you racist is you want whites to be held accountable because it was slavery after all...  What about the black POS that sold your ancestors into slavery (presupposing you can trace your lineage back to slavery - which is probably not likely)


Do you see how nasty you got when you were the one who made the mistake and apparently went on the attack to deflect from your boo boo.  

There is plenty going on regarding unlawful racial and other discrimination in the year 2020 without bringing slavery into the mix nonetheless we *know *our history and we also know *your *history because they're both American history.  It was imperative for black people, in order for us to survive and be able to navigate white society, to have a firm understanding of how you all think, how you operate, how you manipulate the system and stack the deck in favor of whites, including those who are still violating the various civil rights laws.  And part of that understanding is knowing exactly how you view us particularly the perspectives of people such as yourself who is apparently resentful because you of your truthful claim that the whites who founded our nation intended it for whites only and their descendents but of course the system of American apartheid was eventually dismantled although the remnants still remain.

Just because a person is your adversary doens't make them your enemy.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Surely you jest.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> ...You need some new material....


Do you think that ".you call me names you would never call me to my face" is 'fresh' material, badass?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Oh my gosh.  Do you honestly think you're the only person who had to work hard for the life they have, or that we have not had to work hard to get where we are?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Well I'm not as stupid as you, so you tell me.  You never provided me with a yes or no so now you're just lying.

What is so hard about simply indicating yes or no?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 24, 2020)

freyasman said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Are you claiming I have a _hidden _agenda, because I outlined my beliefs in my opening statement.  None of you agreed with it and then used that position as justification for not contributing an actual rebuttal to my statements.

Speaking of hidden, did you see the news article from today regarding Mary Jackson NASA's first African American female engineer?  We were just discussing this last night:
NASA to name DC headquarters after 'hidden figure' Mary W. Jackson



> Last year, Jackson and "Hidden Figures" colleagues Katherine Johnson, Dorothy Vaughan and Christine Darden were awarded Congressional Gold Medals, and Congress voted to rename the street outside NASA's D.C. headquarters  Hidden Figures Way.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 24, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Do you believe white people are oppressing black people right now,  today?
Because it seems to me like you do. 
Your agenda seems to be advancing that narrative.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 24, 2020)

freyasman said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


The agenda is the end of white supremacy. Apparently your agenda is to maintain it.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 24, 2020)

freyasman said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


You believe in teflon history. White racism still exists. That's our point.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Nah, that ain't it.

My agenda is to make sure my offspring are  able to live as freely as possible.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


So what?

So does every other kind.

Get over it already.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 24, 2020)

freyasman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Your offspring won't live freely as long as white supremacy exists.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 24, 2020)

freyasman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Every other kind has not been enforced by law and policy. 
Grow up and face the truth.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2020/opinions/systemic-racism-police-evidence-criminal-justice-system/


----------



## freyasman (Jun 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I don't think people like you are very good for them either.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 24, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Sure it has,  all throughout history.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 24, 2020)

But you only care when it's white people,  right?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 25, 2020)

"You are a stupid ass. America never legalized slavery. The piece of real estate you call the United States was governed by Great Britain until the War of Independence. When the Constitution of the United States was ratified, it set a date for the importation of slaves to be halted. By that time more than half of the states had already outlawed slavery and slavery was not a federal issue. It was under state jurisdiction.

Everything I have, I earned by the sweat of my own brow. I can tell you what it's like to work 14 hour days six to seven days a week. The government hasn't given me shit. Governments cannot give anybody anything until they first take it from someone. I paid into Socialist Security for years and now the government cannot guarantee me that I will even get the principal amount back. That is how it works. If anybody lives in a world of delusion, it would be *you*.

I work; I produce; the government exists because of people like me that create wealth. The people who live on the government dole like you may be beholden to the government thinking that is how the rest of us get to live, but let me tell you a secret zoquete, I've poured concrete, shoveled dirt with a shovel, and carried loads my own body weight and more over the course of many years while working my way through school. Your lazy ass would have collapsed in a day doing the kinds of work I had to do. Not all of us are Democrats."

Whites have been given everything they have by the government. That is a documented fact. Racists like this assume since I am black that I live off the government. I live off earnings I produced and invested. If I did live off the government, then I am getting back taxes taken from my paychecks from the time I was 14 until the age of 52 and from income taxes I payed annually from the age of 24 until 52. We put money in the pot just like whites, but our money goes to build shit for whites.

Son I bailed hay, did landscaping, moved furniture, washed dishes, worked on grills in 100 degree heat and did janitorial work. I went to school on a wrestling scholarship that paid tuition and books. I worked at a landscape company in the offseason. Don't lecture me about hard work punk, if you had to endure 3 days of what blacks do, you'd eat a bullet.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 25, 2020)

freyasman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


That dodge doesn't get it because race was never a consideration until the 1500's.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 25, 2020)

freyasman said:


> But you only care when it's white people,  right?


Only white people codified racism and enforced it by law.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 25, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


How the hell would you know?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 25, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > But you only care when it's white people,  right?
> ...


You sure about that?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 25, 2020)

Rockwell, slavery was legal in the U.S. until the  emancipation proclamation.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 25, 2020)

freyasman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Because I studied it.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 25, 2020)

freyasman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Who else in America codified racism and enforced it by law?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 25, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So nowhere in the world  before the 1500s did anyone care about race?
I find that hard to believe.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 25, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


In America? No one I can think of (although the Comanches were pretty fucking serious about ridding their territory of white folks), but when did I say only in America?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 25, 2020)

freyasman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Because we are talking about America. The Commanches? LOL! This is an example of white psychosis.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 25, 2020)

freyasman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


That's what the evidence shows. There were no racial classifications until that time.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 25, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I'm reading a book about Quanah Parker right now,  it's what came to mind.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 25, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Really?
Still finding that hard to believe.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 25, 2020)

freyasman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


I find the excuses whites continue making to deny their racism hard to believe.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 25, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Well,  you're still denying your own,  aren't you?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 25, 2020)

freyasman said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


It depends on what you mean by oppress.  Do I believe that there are white people who have and are *intentionally* violating the various civil rights acts today in 2020?  I don't simply believe it, there are documented court rulings and EEOC investigations among others that say that this is still occuring.

A Supreme Court justice has ruled that racism in violation of our civil rights legislation is still occuring.


freyasman said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


What you call an agenda is simply intel gathering.  Some of us were taught by others who needed to protect themselves and their rights, how to go about documenting violations so that the evidence gathered would stand up in a court of law.   

I happen to know for a fact (because it's documented evidence)  that in the 55 years since the passage of the Civil Rights Acts of 1964 which effectively _*ended the legality *_of racial discrimination and segregation _*if not the practice itself*_, that many, many individuals, companies, government agencies, etc. have continued to violate the civil rights laws. There are various ways to keep track of the violations and the EEOC investigative files contain much insight into the nature of the acts and allegations as well as other information that can be used to create statistical reports.

Also the Supreme Court has ruled that institutional discrimination still exists and continues to be a problem in modern day America.  I can't remember the case but I do have a link which discusses the case a bit and maybe you can derive the information from there if you feel so inclined.

Institutional racism - Wikipedia
Supreme Court [2017]:  Institutional Racism is Real


----------



## freyasman (Jun 25, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Sure,  some white people will do bad shit to black people because they're black..... and vice versa. 
Do you think that whites,  as a people,  are oppressing blacks,  as a people,  right now,  today?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 25, 2020)

freyasman said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


There are no blacks creating policies such as stand your ground purposefully made to give blacks the ability to kill whites because they feared for their lives. Most of us do not practice the teflon theory of history. Laws have been made that whites are not following. That means the oppression continues. There is no vice versa and we are not talking about "bad things."


----------



## IM2 (Jun 25, 2020)

freyasman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


I can't deny what does not exist.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 25, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



My comments have been directed at* YOU*, counselor.  The point is, this thread is not about contract law.  The UN determined that indentured servitude IS slavery.  That is within their jurisdiction.  Layman definitions do not change legal realities.   YOU asked if anyone had ever willingly signed on to be a slave.  The answer is *YES.*  The rest is pure semantics.  Your question is irrelevant, immaterial, incompetent, and it assumes facts not in evidence.  You've been given your answer.  It is honest, accurate and no mistake has been made.  You're beating a dead horse after you've lost the fight.  

I don't consider blacks to be an enemy nor really an adversary.  If not for the corporations and the same money that put blacks into slavery, most blacks would be jumping into the ocean and swimming to Sierra Leone rather than screw around with people who have not had an impact on the black people.  Over 97 percent of the American people throughout history never owned a slave.  The United States never legalized slavery.  So, it's not a real issue.  

Insofar as discrimination, that is a personal Right and an individual preference.  You can temporarily impose yourself on others, even control the media for a time.  But, remember that the political pendulum swings back and forth, so when it swings the other way, be careful of how deep you cut into the *unalienable* Rights of whites.   As for me, I've worked for black people, hired them, and they get the same consideration as anyone else.  It's hard to call me names when I'd open my door and let a black man in, but would not allow a white man with a cigarette in his mouth to come beyond the carport.  

Nobody ever owed the black people a job; nobody ever owed them a lifestyle.  You may think you're taking over, but you're just dancing to the tune of your slave masters.  You're a 14th Amendment subject with no *unalienable* Rights as per the decisions of the United States Supreme Court.   Don't kid yourself.  There will be a price to pay for destroying the white man's history; a debt incurred to misrepresent the past.  If the blacks had bested the white people in a conventional war, they could claim their dominance.  They haven't.  They are living in this world of delusion that by taking the whites out of the picture, they will advance themselves.  Enjoy your temporary status.  The cycles of history occur with or without your efforts.  I was taught that two wrongs never make a right.  Enjoy it for now and let's see where it goes when the pendulum swings back the other way.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 25, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I shit you not.  When IM2 had the opportunity to follow through on his veiled threat, he pissed in his pants when he found someone that said I accept your challenge.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 25, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > ...You need some new material....
> ...



Absolutely not... which is why I ask you if you have any new material.  It's been established that you are gutless, spineless and dishonest.  You like to troll and see if you can get people banned.  Duende, you need some new material.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 25, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Blacks act as if they are the only ones who had it rough in life and that the white people owe you a lifestyle.  I don't owe you anything.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 25, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



There is no point in indicating a yes or no to a complex question that does not contain the answer you want.  You got an answer and to call me a liar shows that you are deflecting and desperate to find some way of attacking me.  You can't overcome the truth and you are the liar if one exists in this exchange.  You want to play a game in which you can make a dishonest point.  You asked a question and you got an honest and complete answer based upon legal facts.  If you disagree, then you are an idiot.  And I'm not a liar for not playing stupid games with you.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 25, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


You are  confusing “established” with “what I want to believe.”

Try to get your emotions under control.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 25, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > ...The good news is, he won't have any offspring ...
> ...


So you say but how could you pick up a woman? With that personality?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 25, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > ...you call me names you would never call me to my face.  ....
> ...


I told you what I’d do if I ever met you. Most of the people I argue with here I would still smile and shake their hands but you’ve offered nothing to warrant kindness. 

I imagine that you look like that stupid gook that you put up as a pic enven though you claim to be a ginger irishman. I don’t buy that. You look like the fool on your pic. If not it’s weird that you worship Asians as much as you do. Ever fuck an Asian woman? I have. Their pussies go horizontally 

Anyways, I imagine you look like your pic with your long hair tied in a bun and I smack you so hard your hair gets all messy and you look at me like you want to do something but you don’t. Then I start talking about personal shit you would turn me in for here but all you can do is listen and I doubt you’ll give me an appropriate response just like you never do here. Then I’d be just as frustrated but I would keep playing back in my head the pissed off but helpless look on your red face.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 25, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


So you say.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 25, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


You have no idea, lonely boy. You are not old enough to hear the half of it. Another line of reasoning you lose.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 25, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > ...  Or do [sic] realize that you're trolling?
> ...


Do I need to remind you this is exactly what you did in the thread I started about what is your favorite time in human history Was? You never said what your favorite time in history was and how many posts did you make in that thread? 20?

If this isn’t the pot calling the kettle black. Perhaps he’s doing it to you now because you do it to all of us all the time.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 25, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You spend way to much time here to claim you are a family man liar. At least not a good one. I bet you are like the dad Jerry on Rick and morty. Great cartoon.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 25, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Are you fucking politicalchic?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 25, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I grew up in Southern Indiana. Being born in 1965, the number of black people within 50 miles could be counted on one hand.
> Not because they couldn't, but just like most rural areas in the Northern states...when blacks migrated here they didn't go to small towns.
> The first black family I saw I was in junior high. There is a GM plant there, and some families out of NY and Detroit moved there when their plants closed. One of those families moved in our neighborhood. And started going to our church. As far as I knew, they had no issues here. I absolutely remember them being welcomed into the church. They had two children, one was a boy who was the same age as my middle brother. They became friends and he was at our house over the next several years 100's of times.
> Then in high school a few more familes moved here and one boy fell into my group of friends and hung out till graduation.
> ...


At least I understand why bloods and crips are so angry and violent. What I don’t understand is why middle class whites join the kkk.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 25, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Because I know. Think about it. Even you can’t this stupid.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 25, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ... You don't strike me as a family man.  ...
> ...


I’ve studied families. You don’t have to have a family to know about families just like you didn’t have to live through the Jap internment camps to know all about them.

you cry about Japanese internment camps. What do you know about those? Have you ever been in an internment camp? We’re you alive back then? Yet you claim to be an expert on internment camps. You claim to be a know it all. Correct?

If you weren’t around back then Then they are something you know nothing about.

Based on your logic anyways.

Ive seen lots of good family men to know one when I meet one. You aren’t one. You’ve never seen an internment camp and weren’t around back then so how do you know about them?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 25, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


If you were telling the truth but no one believes you except some of the worst people on usmb like politicalchic. She’s horrible. Birds of a feather


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 25, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Quit talking to yourself


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 25, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



It's getting mighty deep with left wing manure in here


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 25, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



I’m not. Are you confused about something else?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 25, 2020)

IM2 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


"There are no blacks whites creating policies such as stand your ground purposefully made to give blacks whites the ability to kill whites whoever because they feared for their lives."
There..... fixed it for you.

So, you're not going to talk about this subject with any honesty or acknowledgement of reality at all then, is what you're saying?
I kind of figured that.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 25, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ...
> I’ve studied families. You don’t have to have a family to know about families...



 

Oh you poor, sad, lonely bastard...


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 25, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ...you cry about Japanese internment camps...


I don't recall crying. Good luck turning 11 years old next year.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 25, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ... you claim to be an expert on internment camps. You claim to be a know it all. ...


I have never made such a claim, dimwit. Don't you have any pride at all?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 25, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ...
> 
> Are you fucking politicalchic?


Are you fucking stupid?

Would you like to attack someone else personally who is not participating in this thread? Would you like to make some more offensive references to family? Would you like to make any other allusions to crimes that are prohibited by the TOS?

Time to harvest that other brain cell, loser.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 25, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ...I told you what I’d do if I ever met you.....


You told me about one of your many sad, lonely little fantasies. So sad.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 25, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ... that stupid gook...


Oh look, the least surprising thing in the world: A racist, misogynist, brainless democrat. A vile, offensive failure as a human being like most of your ilk.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 25, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ...I imagine ... I imagine ...Then I start talking ... I’d be just ... but I would...


You sad, sad, stupid son of a bitch. Some day you'll have to grow up and stop imagining and speculating.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 25, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ...You spend way to [sic] much time ....


Learn English or GTFO of my country, fool.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 25, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ....I bet you are like ..... Great cartoon.


YOU are a bad cartoon. Stop being a juvenile idiot and live in the adult world.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 25, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ...Ive [sic] seen lots of good family men ...


Looking in their windows from outside in the hedges? So sad....................


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 26, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


If I told you what I want to say you'd tell on me and I'd get banned.  No thanks Dennis.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 26, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ...Ive [sic] seen lots of good family men ...
> ...


You've been on this site from at least 7-11:30pm yesterday.  How do you have time for this and family?  What's wrong don't you have anyone real to hang out with?  My brother and his brother in law came out last night to go out on the boat.  We had a blast.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 26, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ....I bet you are like ..... Great cartoon.
> ...


I've asked you to act normal but you won't so why should I?  I hope I annoy you 1/2 as much as you annoy me.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 26, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ...You spend way to [sic] much time ....
> ...


Your country?  That's the problem with racists like you.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 26, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ....I bet you are like ..... Great cartoon.
> ...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 26, 2020)

ninja007 said:


> OTHER RACES RARELY COMPLAIN- BLACKS 24/7. Its a CULTURE thing with black people. Single moms, abortion, crime, jail, dropping out, terrible inner city generational violence etc. NOT Whitey's fault.




It's the conversation the Left avoids like the Wuhan virus.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 26, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Chickenshit.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 26, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You need some new material


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 26, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Unk's reply to you on this was an admission as to what he is.  

"_Unkotare -  Japanese. Roughly translated as dripping poop. This word is used to describe a pornographic genre commonly known as __Scat_."






						Urban Dictionary: Unkotare
					

unkotare \ woon-ko-ta-re \ , noun; Japanese. Roughly translated as dripping poop. This word is used to describe a pornographic genre commonly known as Scat.




					www.urbandictionary.com
				




You're dealing with a really sick puppy.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 26, 2020)

TheParser said:


> I have no doubt that as they age and have more real-life experiences, they will come to rue the day that they gave support to BLM.


Libs never learn

they grow up on the dark side and the brainwashing runs deep


----------



## IM2 (Jun 26, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > OTHER RACES RARELY COMPLAIN- BLACKS 24/7. Its a CULTURE thing with black people. Single moms, abortion, crime, jail, dropping out, terrible inner city generational violence etc. NOT Whitey's fault.
> ...


I think you might want to close your mouth about this, Asian.

"As history shows, Asian American communities stand to gain more working within communities and across the lines of race, rather than trying to appeal to those in power.

Japanese American activists such as the late Yuri Kochiyama worked in solidarity with other communities of color to advance the civil rights movement.

A former internee at the Jerome Relocation Center in Arkansas, Kochiyama’s postwar life in Harlem, and her friendship with Malcolm X, inspired her to become active in the anti-Vietnam War and civil rights movements. In the 1980s, she and her husband Bill, himself part of the 442nd Regiment, worked at the forefront of the reparations and apology movement for Japanese internees. As a result of their efforts, Ronald Reagan signed the resulting Civil Liberties Act into law in 1988."









						The long history of racism against Asian Americans in the U.S.
					

How should Asian Americans respond to rising anti-Asian racist actions? History may offer some lessons during the pandemic.




					www.pbs.org
				

















						Biography of Richard Aoki, Asian-American Black Panther
					

Richard Aoki was a Japanese-American who was a civil rights activist in 1960s and 1970s California and played a key role in the Black Panther Party.




					www.thoughtco.com
				




Listening to dumb whites will get you embarrassed.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ninja007 said:
> ...




I can always count on you being soooooo fearful of my posts that you will demand I be silent.


I love the way I put a burr under your saddle, you donkey.




Sooo......are these the folks YOU listen to?

*BLM rioters shout 'Beat up every white person!' and 'Black power!'*












*"Shoot the white folks!!"






“BLM Leader: We'll 'Burn' the System Down If U.S. Won't Give Us What We Want”* https://www.newsweek.com/blm-leader-well-burn-system-down-if-us-wont-give-us-what-we-want-1513422



*“We are Trained Marxists,” says BLM Co-Founder Patrisse Cullors*
“We are trained Marxists,” Black Lives Matter co-founder Patrisse Cullors said, during an interview with Real News Network, further adding to the parallels between her movement and the rise of Mao Zedong’s Marxist movement in China."

"We are Trained Marxists," says BLM Co-Founder Patrisse Cullors - Back to Jerusalem



backtojerusalem.com


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 26, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> ... You're dealing with a really sick puppy.



Aw, looks like bobo may have finally found someone to help relieve his crushing loneliness. How nice.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 26, 2020)

I don't fear anything you bring. I find you to be stupid. The FBI has found tweets from multiple white supremacist groups who were organizing to sabotage the protests. They have arrested a white boogaloo member for killing a cop while he attended the rally. You just float along repeating right wing bullshit. Don't get beat up by whites who will blame you for the pandemic without considering that Korea is not China.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 26, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > ... You're dealing with a really sick puppy.
> ...



You need some new material.  Not everyone on this board shares your fairy fantasies


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 26, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


My country.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> I don't fear anything you bring. I find you to be stupid. The FBI has found tweets from multiple white supremacist groups who were organizing to sabotage the protests. They have arrested a white boogaloo member for killing a cop while he attended the rally. You just float along repeating right wing bullshit. Don't get beat up by whites who will blame you for the pandemic without considering that Korea is not China.


The main suspect in the torching of the Burger King where Brooks was murdered is a white woman.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 26, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




This board is unkotare's life.  His job is to prevent any legitimate conversations from taking place.  Notice how his posts have nothing to do with the topic at hand, but rather end in personal pissing contests.  Word has it that when it comes to black dudes (which is that prompted unkotare to access this thread) is if he had as many on him as he's had in him, he'd look like a penis porcupine.  But, back to the subject at hand.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 26, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't fear anything you bring. I find you to be stupid. The FBI has found tweets from multiple white supremacist groups who were organizing to sabotage the protests. They have arrested a white boogaloo member for killing a cop while he attended the rally. You just float along repeating right wing bullshit. Don't get beat up by whites who will blame you for the pandemic without considering that Korea is not China.
> ...



Her boyfriend was Brooks.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 26, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Proof?

attorneys for the Brooks family said they are "unaware of any connection" between the two.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 26, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


The family says different but she was still white, burned down the store and blacks got blamed for it. This has been  a consistent pattern.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 26, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


It is being reported that way here on the radio.  If they retract it on WSB, I will let you know... if I hear anything.  It will be interesting either way to find out her motive.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 26, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



The radio?

Some fat blowhard talking head most likely


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



According to this guy on the radio, Eric Erickson, the largest support base for the BLM (outside of black people) is white millennial females.  So, as long as the BLM accepts their help, they will be stuck with getting the blame for what those sick bitches do in the name of the BLM movement.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 26, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



That is everyone connected to the media.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 26, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


And you listen to them.

Why am I not surprised


----------



## IM2 (Jun 26, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Eric Erickson? C'mon man. You have a problem with BLM based on lies you believe. This was a white person that burned down wendys and your ignorant ass is looking for a reason to blame blacks.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 26, 2020)

My own experience with black people is that the intelligent and successful ones treat me just like they do anybody else and I do the same.  The stupid failures in life act surly, resentful and aggressive because of my skin color, however, and so create their own self-fulfilling prophesy. Their rudeness towards white people elicits rudeness in return which they then use to accuse whites of racism.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I've never heard of the guy.  I Googled and see he's a fat slob conservative Rush Limbaugh wannabe.  I kind of expected that but not to a tee.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> I don't fear anything you bring. I find you to be stupid. The FBI has found tweets from multiple white supremacist groups who were organizing to sabotage the protests. They have arrested a white boogaloo member for killing a cop while he attended the rally. You just float along repeating right wing bullshit. Don't get beat up by whites who will blame you for the pandemic without considering that Korea is not China.





No vulgarity....I'm trying to train  you to post as though you were an adult.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 26, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't fear anything you bring. I find you to be stupid. The FBI has found tweets from multiple white supremacist groups who were organizing to sabotage the protests. They have arrested a white boogaloo member for killing a cop while he attended the rally. You just float along repeating right wing bullshit. Don't get beat up by whites who will blame you for the pandemic without considering that Korea is not China.
> ...


You aren't training anyone you stupid bitch. I choose the words that express what I want expressed. Now maybe one day you'll be cured of your self hate and understand how white racists play those like you.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



That's the language you were exposed to growing up?

Trash, huh?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 26, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Wow, you and your boyfriend porter sure do spend a lot of time obsessing over me. Maybe you two should get a hobby. I hear you people enjoy antiquing.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 26, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


I listen to the radio on my way to the store, restaurant, and doing errands around town.  Beats the Hell out of the crap they call _"music_."


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Blacks are blaming all their failures in life on whites.  Get your facts straight.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 26, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Maybe if you two idiots addressed your concerns to each other individually instead of pretending you losers represent ALL blacks and ALL whites, you might get somewhere. Part of the overall problem is categorizing everyone into groups instead of taking people as individuals. It's harder to be a racist douche if you stop seeing people as anything other than races.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 26, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You call people an idiot, but you live on the Internet just to start shit with people because you are a coward and a sick son of a bitch that gets his kicks pissing others off.  The day I need your input or your advice will be the day Hell freezes over.  You need to have something that leads to a productive conversation OR you should act like you're over the age of 13 and excuse yourself from this conversation.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 26, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> ...You call people an idiot, ...


Not everyone, just the idiots like those who think that they - or the person they are pissing at - represent an entire 'race' of people. Any productive discussion has to at least recognize the absurd illogic of such thinking.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 26, 2020)

ninja007 said:


> OTHER RACES RARELY COMPLAIN- BLACKS 24/7. Its a CULTURE thing with black people. Single moms, abortion, crime, jail, dropping out, terrible inner city generational violence etc. NOT Whitey's fault.


Are you kidding me?  Trump is a billionaire and he complains every day.  Rush is a millionaire and he complains every day.  These are billion/millionaires complaining.  That's all Fox News does is complain.  

And you're complaining about poor blacks complaining?  At least they have real reasons to complain.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 26, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Any more guesses?


My guess is you have a restraining order against you and you live alone.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 26, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > I have no doubt that as they age and have more real-life experiences, they will come to rue the day that they gave support to BLM.
> ...


You guys are so brainwashed by the corporate media, Republicans and Trump are you kidding me?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 26, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Then I guess it's ok for Colin Kappernick to take a knee during your national anthem.  Or for me to piss on your flag.  Or to loot your business'.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 26, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Another person who notices Unkotares character flaw.  It sure does seem like his job is to prevent legitimate conversation on any subject.  Doesn't matter what the subject is.  Racism, politics, unions, etc you can never get a straight answer from him and yes he does derail every thread.  I wonder why he does this.  

And yes I believe this is his entire life.  That is when he's not out making a million dollars or teaching inner city kids or being a wrestling coach.

I believe he is a inner city public school teacher but remember those teachers are not good enough to work in the suburbs.  He'll claim he does it because he's a humanitarian but we all know that's a lie.  You first have to be a human to be a humanitarian.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 26, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You ruin every thread we find you in.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 26, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Any more guesses?
> ...


You're as bad at guessing as your boyfriend porter is.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 26, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ...Then I guess it's ok for Colin Kappernick to take a knee ...


I didn't notice him getting arrested for that.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 26, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ... Or to loot your business'.


Looting is illegal. Go for it.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 26, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ... He'll claim he does it because he's a humanitarian but we all know that's a lie.  ...


Self-centered, shallow people always want to believe that everyone is just like them. Wrong again, brianless.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 26, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > ...You call people an idiot, ...
> ...



Did you say something?  Nobody on this thread has claimed to represent either race to the best of my knowledge and belief.  IM2* THINKS* he speaks for the entire black community, but, only those with an IQ lower than their shoe size buys into his extremist B.S.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 26, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


It's the same language you hear every day walking in the city so don't even try it. At least I was raised to be proud of what I look like instead of wishing I was white so bad that I'm an Asian calling COVID19 the chinese virus. Get help for your internalized racism.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 26, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Actually I don't but I do speak to how blacks see things better than you do. Now charlie chumplock, provide an example of my black extremism. Because you're the one pushing a well known white supremacist belief about the 14th amendment.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




The language one hears used by low-class trash.

Raise your paw.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 26, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


The root cause of the problems blacks face IS white racism. That was proven in 1968 by the Kerner Commission. Seek help for your delusions tuna fish because I speak the truth.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 26, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


You are low class trash so I speak to you in the language you understand.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





I'm gonna guess our mutual readers may have a different view.

You will never escape the reputation you've earned.

It is your fate.....well earned.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No it ain't, lol.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


And no, you don't.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


More hypocritical racism from the black Porter.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 26, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> You guys are so brainwashed by the corporate media, Republicans and Trump are you kidding me?


The corporate media is pandering to the BLM criminals running lose on our streets


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



No dumbass, if you were near as smart as you think you are the white supremacists absolutely *DO NOT* support what I post about the 14th Amendment.  I've fought with them for a few decades now and they did not do the research, fight the battles and go to court to prove that shit.  I did.  So shove it up your ass, you don't know what you're talking about and anybody here can research all my posts and see for yourself, especially in immigration posts, you are full of shit.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 26, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



The Kerner Commission is simply an opinion.  I can refute your opinion with Roger Taney's majority opinion in the Dred Scott v. Sanford case.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 27, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I responded to this once before and then saw unkotare's reply to you wherein that POS wants to say negative things to me.  Soooo...* IN SEVEN PARAGRAPHS I AM GOING TO PROVE, ONCE AND FOR ALL, THAT IM2 IS AN UNEDUCATED IDIOT AND A BLACK SUPREMACIST OR A PATHOLOGICAL LIAR.*

Ever since I came onto USM, IM2 has maintained that white supremacists embrace *my* work on the 14th Amendment.  Occasionally, a white supremacist will come along, realize that *my work *would lead to a much better political outcome for white people; however, *my work *on the 14th Amendment shows that the illegally ratified 14th Amendment did not give blacks any "_rights_," but rather *repealed* the Bill of Rights and it had little to do with race except that the United States Supreme Court did, in fact, rule prior to the 14th Amendment that the Constitution was not intended to cover the black race.  What Roger Taney wrote in the Dred Scott v. Sanford ruling is fact and I cannot change that in order to make blacks people feel good about themselves.  As an example that this issue of the 14th Amendment being *illegally ratified*, I direct your attention to the following post on this board:

If the Bill of Rights makes liberalism illegal how does liberalism survive?   See my post # 38

Approximately FOUR DECADES ago, while in school, a law professor kept telling us about the "_facts"_ of a case.  My law professor found a "_right to smoke cigarettes_" and I challenged it. Where were the facts?   It resulted in a disciplinary action that *almost* got me thrown out of school. Moral: Don't challenge law school presuppositions.   So, it motivated me to study the subject of Rights.  I uncovered the fact that whether by accident or design the government was attacking our *unalienable *Rights and by the passage of the *illegally ratified* 14th Amendment, they nullified any God given Rights we could claim as the above link will explain.  The 14th Amendment DID create TWO distinct categories of citizenship: a Preamble Citizen and a 14th Amendment citizen.  The man who pioneered that legal argument was Howard Freeman and here is his introduction to the subject so that you can see THAT was not predicated on any "_racist"_ argument:    The Two United States and the Law

*My work *was an extension of the research Freeman had begun.  I discovered that through the use of the Socialist Surveillance Number ...ooops, "_Social Security Number_,"  and the *illegally ratified *14th Amendment we had been reduced to absolute slavery.  We no longer had *unalienable* Rights, but mere privileges with ownership papers making every person in America a slave.  Oh, we have the illusion of Freedom and Liberty, but at the end of the day, we are owned and controlled by puppet masters.  Those puppet masters control the Ds and the Rs so that it ends up being one hand washing the other.

*IF* white supremacists embraced my work, then have IM2 explain to you how the anti - immigrant Tea Party Republican, United States Congressman James Sensenbrenner, introduced not only the unconstitutional  so - called "_Patriot Act_," but the* National ID / REAL ID Act - E Verify* B.S. that *mandates* all of you subjects to have a Socialist Surveillance  Number ... there I go again "_Social Security Number_" so that you can be tracked 24 / 7 / 365.  If *my work* was about white supremacy, how in the Hell did the white supremacists end up supporting National ID?  IM2 wants to credit *my work* with being part of white supremacy; however, if any of you have the courage to do the research, that is not the case.  I've been at war with white supremacists, ESPECIALLY, the dumb asses on the anti - immigrant side who reversed almost 25 years of hard won court victories by imposing the SSN as a unique identifier on the American people.  WITHOUT the SSN (which you were not required to have prior to National ID), you did not have to pay the income tax.  Neither could the government lay claim to owning you as chattel property.  Yes, it would have been of a major benefit to the white people, but that was just a natural outcome like building a park for kids results in giving birds healthy trees to nest in.

Both the Ds and the Rs are being played and that is not about white supremacy.  The white supremacists *do not back* *my work*, but are working hard for the far left.  The far left socialists want back-ground checks on firearms.  But, those would mean very little without the National ID that makes tracking and surveillance of all the government's subjects possible.  BOTH the Ds and the Rs are making it easier for the government to control them.  BOTH the Ds and the Rs are eliminating the Right to Privacy.  I've shown to the white supremacists that Donald Trump's nutty wall idea was Bill Clinton's idea *BEFORE* Trump championed the idea.  How did both the Ds and the Rs support the same, exact idea at different times... unless they were being controlled by forces they don't understand?

Some neo-Confederates make some lip service argument about illegitimacy regarding the 14th Amendment only to jump onto Trump's MAGA bandwagon and lobby for National ID and enforcing the draconian E Verify laws, proving they don't understand a damn thing about the arguments they make except to the extent that it tells them what they want to hear about a very narrow issue.  At the end of the day, they end up helping the far left realize their goals and objectives while doing damage to the* work I began* many decades ago.   IM2 doesn't have a freaking clue as to what he's talking about and now comes his opportunity to research the subject and find out he's been played by world powers operating in a capacity he cannot fathom.  Will he do the right thing OR continue to misrepresent me?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 27, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...





The proof was hardly necessary.

Every reader of his posts is already convinced.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 27, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



They have these things now called cellphones that you can download any music you want onto and play through your car stereo


----------



## IM2 (Jun 27, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


I think I can fathom much more than you. White supremacists do not admit to being such. They post the garbage you just posted. The 14th amendment was legally ratified. Social Security has been long required. You are a loon, a right wing extremist, white identity loon. I researched this crap in the 1990's.

You talk about inalienable rights, but blacks inalienable rights in America were denied and the 14th gave them to us. Whatever you have studied, you misinterpreted.

AND poli chic, you're retarded.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 27, 2020)

PoliticalChic said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Apparently they aren't. Only the mentally conflicted.


----------



## Aurora Woman (Jun 27, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> And guess what? T*he same goes for the shitty white* trash around here as well. The meth heads, the moped/scooter riding drunken losers - they are white. I have no time for them either.
> Both don't deserve what they have, let alone more from my tax dollars.



I would say that yes, you are racist in that you believe there is some difference between rural black people and urban black people. Yet you seem on the cusp of enlightenment as well. I saved the bit above to reply to as an example.

Basically people come in two main groups -- assholes and regular. All races have both types. There are always going to be criminals, druggies, slackers, losers. Thankfully the rest of us far outnumber them. Some people are born jerks. Others are made. Maybe it's the environment they grow up in? Maybe it's the environment they currently live in?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 27, 2020)

Aurora Woman said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > And guess what? T*he same goes for the shitty white* trash around here as well. The meth heads, the moped/scooter riding drunken losers - they are white. I have no time for them either.
> ...


This is a fair assessment. Thank you.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 27, 2020)

Aurora Woman said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > And guess what? T*he same goes for the shitty white* trash around here as well. The meth heads, the moped/scooter riding drunken losers - they are white. I have no time for them either.
> ...


Is it possible that the urban areas contain a higher concentration of black assholes than rural areas?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 27, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> Aurora Woman said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Is it possible that America has more white assholes than assholes from other races?


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 27, 2020)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Aurora Woman said:
> ...


yes.
Would you like to take a try at answering the question you replied to without using another question?

note: edited for clarity


----------



## freyasman (Jun 27, 2020)

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Aurora Woman said:
> ...


Anything is possible, but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 27, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



I'm not in the car long enough to justify spending the money.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 27, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Prior to the National ID / REAL ID Act you did not need a Socialist Surveillance Number (_Social Security Number._)   My own father rescinded his, never paid the income tax and when he died his million dollar plus estate was successfully probated.  The SSN was not required.  Sorry, but you are factually WRONG.

And, no sir, I have several court wins that refute the bullshit you post on here.  Again, if my arguments were being promoted by "white identity loons," they would not be MAGA supporters.  You're an idiot.  You forgot... in the 1990s Bill Clinton was a Trump kind of wall guy too...


----------



## Old Curmudgeon (Jun 27, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Oh you mean the racist teaching I had while my black friends hung out at my house?
> Or the black families that began going to our church and were welcomed in with hospitality... that teaching?
> Or the several blacks I have hired over the years?...that lesson?
> Or the black friends I have right now?
> Not sure what racist teachings you are referring to since you assume to know my background better than myself.


Guess them black folks are okay as long as they copy after you. Act different though, and your out of the country club.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 27, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I have a question. When a show like blackish confirms some of the things we believe, why are you so quick to disgusts that shows views and say you never liked that show? I’ve talked to other blacks and they love how spit on that show is about the state of our country from the perspective of blacks?

I think we should assume that show is more speaking for blacks than you. Know what I mean? And can you show me any negative views on the show in vibe magazine?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 27, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are so brainwashed by the corporate media, Republicans and Trump are you kidding me?
> ...


You guys are demonizing blm just like you demonized those protesters when Obama was running. Occupy wall street.
I stand with black lives matter. I get it. I too kneel for the national anthem


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 27, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Do you believe the income tax is unconstitutional? Ever see freedom to fascism?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 27, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I have referred many a person to that documentary.  I worked with people like Tupper Saussy, Robert Clarkson, and Irwin Schiff back in the good old days, learning what worked and what didn't by reading their case files and what the courts were saying.  That is how I learned about SSN based ID, adhesion contracts, and how the government used the race issue to destroy the concept of *unalienable *Rights.  Still, with the facts on the table the Ds and the Rs allow themselves to be played and racial extremists are so wrapped up in their cause that they can't see the forest for the trees.  The people like IM2 are claiming that it's about white supremacy while the white supremacists uphold the 14th Amendment and deny *unalienable *Rights because they live under a delusion that the immigration laws only allow "_legal_" Americans any rights (sic.)  NEITHER the Ds nor the Rs; black racist or white racist sees any benefit of Rights that are above the reach of government - so they are all equally bound by the slave state they vote for.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 27, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> You guys are demonizing blm just like you demonized those protesters when Obama was running.


They are demonizing themselves with violence and threats of more violence


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2020)

#CancelYale: University Founder Called Out for Being a Racist Slave Trader in East India Company
					

Elihu Yale was the President of the East India Company's Madras (present-day Chennai) settlement in St George, India.




					www.news18.com
				





_Yale University founder Elihu Yale who has not only been revealed to be a slave owner but also a slave trader, despite the Britannica Encyclopedia terming his as a "philanthropist".


In wake of the debate, the #CancelYale hashtag movement has been growing in strength on social media with over 50,000 tweets on the microblogging site Twitter by Saturday evening.

The Boston-born Yale was the President of the East India Company's Madras (present-day Chennai) settlement in St George, India. An American-born British merchant, Yale has been accused of racism and slavery in India, most famously by two of his paintings that used to hang inside Yale University - both featuring its founder prosperous founder Yale along with a brown boy, seemingly an Indian slave, wearing a collar like an animal._


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 28, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


It doesn't have to cost anything.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 28, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Nice to know.  I am a Luddite.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> ...Nice to know.  I am a Luddite.


...he says, typing on a computer and using social media...


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 28, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


What IM2 should understand is that while some whites in America are racist there are an awful lot of diversity programs and affirmative action programs that white corporate America and white private schools have designed to help minorities. We aren’t all bad.

Even a lot of you White people who don’t believe in affirmative action programs Would happily hire a person of color if they thought thatperson was qualified.

I just want guys like you to acknowledge that bias exists. That would be a step in the right direction


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 28, 2020)

007 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Triggered much????

How stupid do you have to be to proudly state your ignorant biases and hatred of people you’ve never met, and then deny that such discrimination is any sort of problem?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are demonizing blm just like you demonized those protesters when Obama was running.
> ...


Something for you guys to rally against rather than stay focused on the initial problem of police brutality.

I personally think they should stopprotesting and just show up andvote in November. Andvote in the next midterms. Every two years.

I don’t protest and I don’t go to joe Biden rallies. I vote. Every two years


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 28, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Something for you guys to rally against rather than stay focused on the initial problem of police brutality.


I think the police are very restrained under the circumstances considering they interact with the public 3.5 million times a year


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ... while some whites in America are racist ...


Like YOU, hypocrite. Like far too many democrat hypocrites like YOU.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ...I don’t protest and I don’t go to joe Biden rallies. I vote. Every two years


And you tell yourself you are "an agent of change" right, hypocrite? So many 'liberal' democrats who want to feel good about themselves but never get off their asses and do a damn thing for those they profess to champion (whether their 'help' is solicited or not).


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 28, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ... while some whites in America are racist ...
> ...


Nope not like me. I support diversity programs and affirmative action programs. You tell us why it’s not racist that you oppose these programs


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 28, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ...I don’t protest and I don’t go to joe Biden rallies. I vote. Every two years
> ...


Oh so now I have to get off my ass? What are you doing you conservative dick?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 28, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ... while some whites in America are racist ...
> ...


You really hate liberals. You do realize all the kids you teach vote Democrat? So you look down on these parents. Why do you think they are so ignorant? Because you clearly see them as ignorant


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 28, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ...I don’t protest and I don’t go to joe Biden rallies. I vote. Every two years
> ...


I agree with the parents you have to answer to. Now I see why you are the way you are here. You have to show restraint and can’t say what you really want to say in real life so you practice holding back here. Tell us why you think the hoods you teach in are so poor. Probably the teachers there suck


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Exactly like you. YOU have posted racist bullshit on this very thread, hypocrite.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


"Now"? Is this a new concept for you, hypocrite?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ... I support diversity programs and affirmative action programs. ...


"Support" how, exactly? What form does this "support" take for you, personally?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 28, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> You tell us why it’s not racist that you oppose these programs


May I?

A just society treats everyone the same based on merit

and does not treat people of one race better in order to create a preferred outcome


----------



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


No.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ... You have to show restraint and can’t say what you really want to say in real life ...


I always say what I really want to say, chickenshit.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 28, 2020)

TheParser said:


> With all due respect, I do not think that people should criticize people of the ethnicity under discussion.
> 
> I think that people should understand that they have a unique history in our country: slavery, de facto and de jure segregation until the 1960s. Certain cultural aspects have been passed down through their families.
> 
> ...


The Left Wing Leaders, Press, Politicians and Pundits exploit Minorities to maintain their power
power = money
A Democrat Politician's worst nightmare is racial harmony


----------



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > You tell us why it’s not racist that you oppose these programs
> ...


You do understand that whites have been treated better in order to created the preferred outcome of white supremacy don't you?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ...You really hate liberals. ...


I really have disdain for racists and hypocrites like YOU.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 28, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ...So you look down on these parents. Why do you think they are so ignorant? Because you clearly see them as ignorant


_Your_ straw man is an offensive lie, you POS.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > With all due respect, I do not think that people should criticize people of the ethnicity under discussion.
> ...


Actually it is the republicans nightmare, which is why you guys are in here trying to lie about America.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


You keep calling blacks racist and what is this based on?

You cannot deny unalienable rights if they are god given. You have declared America was made for whites and the 14th amendment which gave us citizenship was illegally ratified. But you don't claim anything about the 1790 Naturalization Act except that it's proof America is for whites. You do not see Judge Taneys decision are the usurpation of our unalienable rights as blacks. Instead it was another justification of America is for whites. So your belief in white supremacy is evident.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 28, 2020)

IM2 said:


> You do understand that whites have been treated better in order to created the preferred outcome of white supremacy don't you?


Thats past tense

no one can change the past but blacks have their future in their hands the same way everyone else does


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 28, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



"_Bias_" is a natural phenomenon.  Some people like think chicks; some like 'em thick.  If someone prefers to be with white people, I fail to see how it is wrong.  If another person wants this diversity B.S. that discriminates against whites, that's their thing and I pass no moral judgment on them.  Neither will I allow them to denigrate me over what I prefer or  do not prefer.  Sometimes you may find yourself accepting what is available to get things done.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 28, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Citizenship is not an *unalienable* Rights.  I've been pretty well consistent in my posts, opposing all this B.S. that you need to be an American citizen in order for *unalienable* Rights to apply.  As far as I'm concerned:

*  If you can find a job with a willing employer, you've got a job - If, OTOH, you need the government to force a *private *employer to hire you or guarantee you a job, then that is wholly unconstitutional

*  If a church wants to be all white or all black, or rainbow, that is up to them

*  Buying, selling, renting and otherwise doing business should be* voluntary* transactions and the government should NEVER be involved

The American people didn't change the Constitution so as make *unalienable* Rights available to all of us.  They took them away.  As I see it, your primary disconnect is not understanding that you do not have a legal right of any kind to force your way into the body politic.  You've managed to do it, but the manner you've done it in makes both you and I slaves.  Again, *unalienable* Rights do not guarantee you will become a part of the body politic.  OTOH, laws that prevent you from engaging in the free market and exercising *unalienable *Rights are equally deplorable.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 29, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I know I have. I admit it. I apologize and I’m open to acknowledging how this country treats blacks like 2Nd class citizens.

are you?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 29, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Fair enough.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 29, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ... I support diversity programs and affirmative action programs. ...
> ...


What are you doing to make a difference?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 29, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ... You have to show restraint and can’t say what you really want to say in real life ...
> ...


You don’t say shit. So you must be simple minded aka slow


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > You tell us why it’s not racist that you oppose these programs
> ...


Yea so we should stop treating whites better. And to speed up fairness corporations are going out of their way to find diverse candidates because up until now it’s been all white men.

Women benefitted most from affirmative action. Was it a mistake to let so many of them into the executive boardrooms?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 29, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > With all due respect, I do not think that people should criticize people of the ethnicity under discussion.
> ...


Are you kidding me? The right has convinced poor whites they should vote republican based on wedge issues like racism, god, gays, guns.

If not for these social issues you’d have no reason to vote republican. Unless you are rich?

So you’re the one who’s being conned dummy


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 29, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ...You really hate liberals. ...
> ...


I told you you’re the one person here who I can’t stand and do you care? So I hope I make your blood boil bitch


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 29, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Ok fine but then if a corporation wants to win government contracts they have to prove they are diverse. If they aren’t then they just can’t bid on government jobs.

No opine is forcing your small business to be diverse or affirmative action on you.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 29, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > TheParser said:
> ...


Republican Voters are middle class and upper class voters.
And, the Liberals regularly ridicule poor white people in our Movies and TV shows.
Liberals are not compassionate.
I would not be surprised if they don't vote Democrat.
White Voters have less than a 10% poverty rate, so even if they voted 100% Republican is would only be a small percentage of the GOP voter base.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 29, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


I don’t follow your logic or know if what you’re saying is true.

lots of poor white republicans in kentucky


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 29, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> corporations are going out of their way to find diverse candidates because up until now it’s been all white men.


Corporations have been practicing reverse descrimination for decades which explains the decline in performance we have seen


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 29, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Whites have about a 10% poverty rate and I doubt that the majority of poor White people vote Democrat


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 29, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You already know.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 29, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Troll.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 29, 2020)

> *My experience/views on black people... am I a racist?*


Are you white?

If so, the answer is yes, according to the Marxists pushing their goose-stepping agenda.  You are born racist if you are white.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 29, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Government contracts ultimately are a decision of the voters and the leadership they've voted for.  Private business is private.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > corporations are going out of their way to find diverse candidates because up until now it’s been all white men.
> ...


What decline in performance? You don’t know what you are talking about.

so you’re saying all the women who have been let in because of affirmative action have hurt the companies they’ve worked for?

See? Totally bias. Now imagine you’re interviewing a black for a job. Think you’re going to be fair? I dont.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 29, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


Well I know whites with educations tend to vote more democratic


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 29, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Agree


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 29, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You mean one of them government edumacations?  If they went to private school, they were probably less likely to make that mistake.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 29, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Oh please. You get a paycheck?

And you’re doing a shitty job teaching inner city schools. We all know the worst teachers teach in the hoods. You’d work the burbs if you could but you’re a dumb ex wrestling history teacher. Practically an idiot yourself.

You went to school and couldn’t cut it in corporate America. Trump could have been a teacher too but he chose to make money so he went to business school.

I don’t know any noble teachers. You all became teachers for reasons like summers off or you didn’t know what else to do. Don’t pretend you essentially in to be a mother Theresa. No one but politicalchic your bitch believes that


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 29, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



When I was working as a DFCS asset, I never had the time to waste trying to piss people off on the Internet.  And if the government knew you were as mentally imbalanced as you are, you would NOT be a teacher.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 29, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


If they went to private school they tend to be higher income and yes those rich parents and their kids are typically republicans. I don’t wonder why. I saw my brother become a republican when he became a Vice President. His bosses told him he was a republican. I can see how that power corrupts.

But, interesting to know or consider two things.

1. Hes not voting for trump again.

2. These private schools believe in affirmative action and diversity programs. So does my brother. How do you explain that?

seems like the only people who don’t like those programs are poor and middle class whites who just don’t get it. If it benefitted them they would I bet


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 29, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Me? I’m no teacher unkotare is. And he’s on summer break


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 29, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> so you’re saying all the women who have been let in because of affirmative action have hurt the companies they’ve worked for?


« _All the wom?_ »

no

but enough in positions were they were not the best man for the job?

definately

and that goes double blacks who are aa hires


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 29, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


My company knows I come here to vent on my breaks during work hours. You can go outside and smoke I’ll play on the net.

I have a great story. Yesterday my nephew brought his friends out on the lake. He starts bragging to them about how tough I am. I get mad at him and tell him not to make me fight all his friends who are 19 years old and big Jocks. This kid knew how to wrestle and he’s an over 6 foot lineman. I’m a 49 year old man who’s out of shape. Anyways, I told him never to do it again and from now on you can just tell your friends how I kicked the shit out of your big buddy here. Then I start walking towards his big buddy. Their eyes lit up they were so curious to see if I could really take that big boy down. It took about 20 seconds because he kept defensively pulling away. As soon as he tried to do a little offense I soflayed him into the water. as soon as he stopped being a fish and really tried to take me down he had no chance. He was doing better just backing away, pushing me away and not letting me control his wrists.

I still got it.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 29, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > so you’re saying all the women who have been let in because of affirmative action have hurt the companies they’ve worked for?
> ...


Says the white man.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 29, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> > *My experience/views on black people... am I a racist?*
> 
> 
> Are you white?
> ...


Some of us have the liberal gene and some of us are racist conservatives.

But even us liberals can be racist. 

If you’re against diversity programs, ya racist


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 29, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I was in reference to unkotare.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 29, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



That fucker asked what I’m doing besides talking to fix things. I asked him the same thing and he said going to work and collecting a paycheck and future pension is what he’s doing.

Its not a noble cause if you’re getting paid to do it. And he can claim that his goal is to help the children he teaches but honestly I believe he’s doing those kids more harm than good.

we already know public school teachers suck. Now, are we really supposed to believe unkotare is one of the best? Based on what we know about him that’s laughable.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 29, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Says the white man.


Sez the consumer/customer


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 29, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ...And you’re doing a shitty job teaching inner city schools. We all know the worst teachers teach in the hoods. You’d work the burbs if you could but you’re a dumb ex wrestling history teacher. Practically an idiot yourself.
> 
> You went to school and couldn’t cut it in corporate America. ... You all became teachers for reasons like summers off or you didn’t know what else to do. ...


You sad, lonely, pathetic fool. You make it perfectly clear that you realize how shallow and useless you are every time you lie and misrepresent like a frustrated child. You don't really believe that everyone else in the world is as selfish and existentially worthless as yourself, but you feel the need to insist upon it because if you didn't you would be forced to face the empty hole inside you. It's not too late to change that, but you won't because you lack the character, honesty, or intelligence to even try.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 29, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ... I asked him the same thing and he said going to work and collecting a paycheck and future pension is what he’s doing.
> ....


You democrat hypocrites are incapable of resisting the urge to lie at every opportunity.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 29, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> ....
> I was in reference to unkotare.


Go on, say something 'tough.' It will be oh-so cool and intimidating.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 29, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ...But even us liberals can be racist.
> ...




_*YOU*_ sure as hell are.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 29, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




I see you've failed _another_ Fiction Writing class. You don't even know how to spell the move you were (very obviously) trying to lie about.  Pathetic.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 29, 2020)

Old Curmudgeon said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Oh you mean the racist teaching I had while my black friends hung out at my house?
> ...


You can either fit in, or you can fuck off.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 29, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...



You need some new material.  I know you are in into the S & M thing, but you're getting too boring.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 29, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


You’ve got a real Rain Man thing going on with the repeating yourself, huh?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 29, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Dude, you need some new material.  Is there *any *group you won't insult?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 29, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Are you a very good driver?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 29, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



So drive this up your ass.  Yeah. Like fifth grade kind of funny.  You need some new material.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 29, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Is it time for Wapner?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ...And you’re doing a shitty job teaching inner city schools. We all know the worst teachers teach in the hoods. You’d work the burbs if you could but you’re a dumb ex wrestling history teacher. Practically an idiot yourself.
> ...


No I just don’t believe you based on your character


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ... I asked him the same thing and he said going to work and collecting a paycheck and future pension is what he’s doing.
> ...


Like trump


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Wapner is like your spiel: DEAD.  Did I mention, you need some new material?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 30, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Do you notice you never have a meaningful conversation with unkotare? What’s he afraid of? He’s clearly holding back and won’t let you question him or you can try but he won’t answer you.

And none of us ever know what he thinks. All we know is he doesn’t like what we think.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


What is your view on black people?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


About which you know nothing but what you imagine.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 30, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



He is a POS, but he has friends in high places.  Otherwise, they'd get rid of him.  Nothing he says has any relevance to the topic and he thinks he's God and sits in judgment of the posters.  One rumor is that he is the owner of this board.  As many people as I've seen having gotten banned after engaging in pissing matches with him, I find that a possibility.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Oh, you are soooooo mysterious... NOT


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


How many toothpicks, Rainman?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> ...Oh, you are soooooo mysterious...


Not at all.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> ... One rumor is that he is the owner of this board.  ...


"One rumor" that you just pulled out of your ass? You and bobo just love to play "Imagination Time," don't ya?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Who, specifically?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ...
> No I just don’t believe you ...


And who the hell are you that anyone should care what you believe?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




I looked at my alerts and you have responded to me five times in what... an hour?  Are you THAT starved for attention?  Running of smart ass stuff to say?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > ... One rumor is that he is the owner of this board.  ...
> ...



Don't lie dumbass.  Somebody actually sent me a copy of a PM they sent to you.  He called you on it and you never replied.  IDK if I still have a copy, but you and I know better.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 30, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


As rude as he is I should be allowed to say the things I've said that got me banned.  Who ever thought I could be banned for comparing him to a former speaker of the house?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 30, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


You meant Stupid ass stuff.  Don't give him that much credit.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


See, you won't say what you think so who cares what you think about what I think.  

You can't possibly live with other people.  Or you aren't a contributing member of the household.  Do you sit in the basement all day and night?  

At least you could let us know what you think dummy.  All we know now is you don't like what I think.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 30, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You can't believe what he says to you.  Even if he mustered up the courage to tell you where he stands, he'd lie.   If he is a day over 12, he must live in shame.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Just how much space am I occupying rent-free in your empty heads, girls?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I asked for clarification. If you won't provide it, don't cry like a little bitch about getting a response.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ...You can't possibly live with other people.  Or you aren't a contributing member of the household.  Do you sit in the basement all day and night?
> ....


You and your boyfriend Porter really, really suck at guessing.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Seems like you need a trip to the Conspiracy Forum.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You're the worst.  And we aren't the first to tell you this.  Do a search for threads that have your name in the title to see what people think about you loser.

You occupy no space in my head.  I actually look forward to reading the dumb things you say or I can tell when I've really upset you.  If I have 20 posts to read I save yours for last Dennis.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


The blacks who live in ghettos.  Is it all their fault they live in extreme poverty and violence?

Bet you won't answer in any meaningful way.  You'll be a dumb ass or an unwise guy.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ...You can't possibly live with other people.  Or you aren't a contributing member of the household.  Do you sit in the basement all day and night?
> ...



Says the guy who pretends to have a family.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


And notice it's not just liberals who think you are a loser conservatives think so too.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Aw, you’re so lonely...


----------



## Agit8r (Jun 30, 2020)

People who think that conviction statistics are an indicator of camparative criminality of different ethnic groups are in fact racist.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


So are you I'm sure.

Yesterday my 18 year old nephew came back with 3 buddies to hang out with me on the boat.  My brother said they couldn't stop talking about how cool and funny Uncle Sealybobo is.  No one is trying to hang out with you in fact I bet when I was boating with the boys you were on here being a dick.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You want to be sure, because you want the whole world to be as lonely and hopeless as you are. Sorry, but you're still wrong. Instead of obsessing over me, maybe you should do something about it.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ...  My brother said they couldn't stop talking about how cool and funny Uncle Sealybobo is.  ....


After they went _home_ and left you there all alone again.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Ignoring your racist codewords, I again ask WHO? Name a specific person and if I know them I'll tell you what I think of them. If you can't do that, STFU and shove your racist fishing for generalities and stereotypes right up your ass.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I'm living in your head rent free.  You'e the one with multiple responses to sealy and I


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ...You can't possibly live with other people.  Or you aren't a contributing member of the household.  Do you sit in the basement all day and night?
> ...



Are you illiterate? Nobody is guessing.  WTH, you like playing some read my mind game?  Go play with yourself.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


See, I told you you wouldn't answer.  Did you see the name of this thread?  So I guess you have a problem with the entire thread.  So why do you come here?  

What is your opinion on the Irish?  What is your opinion about Japanese people?  

You can't talk about them as a group?  Then you're an idiot.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> ...
> I'm living in your head rent free.  ....


Not real big on original thoughts, are ya champ?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You need some new material and a reality check.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> ...Are you illiterate? Nobody is guessing.  ....


That's pretty much ALL you and your boyfriend bobo have been doing here with your obsession over me.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I used to not worry that you looked at men's butts, but what scares me is your favorite meal is sausage and nuts.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Waste of time with you, fairy.  You need some new material.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 30, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


He's been popping in since 5:45am and he has literally said nothing all day.  I do think he gets off on this.  Fucking weirdo.  Did you do a search for threads with the word unkotare in the title?  See what a lot of other people have said about him.  They pretty much confirm what you and I are saying.   Seriously, I would smack the taste out of his mouth right in front of all the people who supposedly care about him.  Bet they would cheer me on.  Or quietly celebrate because they have to live with the guy afterward.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > ...Are you illiterate? Nobody is guessing.  ....
> ...



You project too much.  You need some new material and you should get out of your mommy's basement.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 30, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


And that's the most thoughtful thing he will say all day.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ...  See what a lot of other people have said about him.  ....


How fucking insecure can you get?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 30, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I wish about 20 or so people that don't like his circus atmosphere he brings to every thread he posts on were here at the same time.  This guy would be going nuts.  He's made more than 30 posts alone aimed at you or me.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ...  See what a lot of other people have said about him.  ....
> ...



I'm sure most of us are wondering the same thing since it's YOU that appears to be insecure.  So, how insecure can you get princess?  You need some new material.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> ... Seriously, I would smack the taste out of his mouth right in front of all the people.....


Lonely-boy seeks solace in Imagination Land yet again....

...pathetic


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I'm rubber and you're glue is pretty much all you've got, huh champ?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You need some new material chump.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> > You need some new material chump.



You need some new material.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You need some new material.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ... Seriously, I would smack the taste out of his mouth right in front of all the people.....
> ...


You think your hair is messy now?  I'd slap the rubber band out of your pony tail.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> > You need some new material chump.


I just reported you for trolling lets see if it does anything.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 30, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


He's the only person I ever blocked.  I unblocked him because now I enjoy irritating him.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 30, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


I just schooled him on another thread.  Busted him for being a hypocrite.  I caught him talking about Chinese people as a group.

But remember earlier I asked him what he thought about the black community as a group particularly in ghettos.  I asked him if it's 100% their fault for the high crime and poverty and he refused to talk about them as a group.  COWARD!

But he had no problem in another thread talking about Chinese people as a group.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 30, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Still not a self-portrait.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jun 30, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You need some new material.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 30, 2020)

*Thread has run its course. Closed.*


----------

